# Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???



## Ralle 24 (7. Oktober 2006)

In der Oktoberausgabe des Angelboardmagazins sind die Antworten einiger ( weniger ) Verbände wiedergegeben:
Antworten vom DAV - Bundesverband 
Antworten vom DMV im DAV 
Antworten vom LAV Niedersachsen im DAV 
Antworten vom LFV Westfalen 
Antworten vom LSFV Schleswig Holstein 

Ich halte die Reaktion und die Inhalte für durchaus diskussionswürding und würde mir wünschen, daß dies noch nicht das Ende ist.

Zunächst einmal ist es ein erbärmliches Zeugnis, daß sich gerade mal 5 Verbände zu Wort gemeldet haben. Da legt Zeugnis darüber ab, wie wichtig wir Angler diesen ( unseren ? ) Verbänden sind. Um es kurz zu schreiben, wir sind denen sch....egal. 
Was die Inhalte angeht, finde ich ausschließlich die Antworten des DAV für befriedigend. Insbesondere die Aussagen zum Thema C&R zeigen deutlich auf, daß im VdSF keine besonders kompetenten Leute sitzen. Die wollen sich der wahren Problematik einfach nicht annehmen. Jetzt bitte keine neue Diskussion über C&R. Es geht darum, das nach Willen des VdSF *jeder* gefangene Fisch vor den Kopf gehauen wird . Der DAV nennt das Catch & Kill, was genau den Nagel auf den Kopf trifft. 

Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, daß Euch die Antworten befriedigen oder die Ignoranz der nichtantwortenden Verbände egal ist.

Man kann diese Reaktion unserer Verbände aber auch als eine hervorragnede Vorlage werten, wenn.........

wir jetzt mal alle den Hintern hochkriegen und entsprechend reagieren.

Wie ???

Nun, fast jeder von und verbringt einen Teil seiner Freizeit vor dem PC und liest und schreibt hier im Forum. Es wäre mehr als angebracht, wenn jeder 5 oder 10 Minuten seiner Zeit opfert und eine Mail an seinen Landes- und Dachverband schreibt. Inhalt sollte entweder die Unverständnis über die Ignoranz des jeweiligen nichtantwortenden Verbandes sein, oder über unsinnige Aussagen der antwortenden. 
Es wäre auch vorstellbar, daß man einen Formtext hier im Forum veröffentlicht, den jeder kopieren und in seine Mail einfügen kann. Es geht ja *erstmal *nicht darum, die Verbandsfunktionäre zu überzeugen, sondern denen unser Mißfallen kundzutun. 
Ich bin überzeugt, daß wenn einige tausend Mails in den Geschäftsstellen eintrudeln, zunächst einmal ein Aha-Effekt eintritt. 
Es ist auf jeden Fall eine prima Gelegenheit für eine gemeinsame Aktion.

Was denkt Ihr ?

Ralf


----------



## Lotte (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Reaktionen auf den Fragenkatalog an unsere Verbände*

moin-moin,

ich lasse erst einmal die antworten der verbände außer acht!!!

was mich aber auch extrem ärgert ist, daß sich nur diese 5 verbände gemeldet haben!!!!

man sollte den anderen verbänden doch mal eine erinnerungsmail schicken. diese sollte aber von offizieller ab-stelle kommen. mit dem vermerk, daß sich hier mittlerweile über 20.000 angler tummeln. 

da der fragebogen ja recht umfangreich war (bzw ist) gehe ich davon aus, daß der eine oder andere verband sicherlich gedacht hat: ach, den lege ich erst mal beiseite und wenn die sich nicht mehr melden, vergesse ich die ganze sache!!!

@ thomas: habt ihr die verbände denn schon an den fragebogen erinnert???


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Reaktionen auf den Fragenkatalog an unsere Verbände*

@ Ralle 24: Danke für die Eröffnung dieses Threads!!
Wollte ich heute eh noch machen, hast mir Arbeit abgenommen))))


*Egal was man von den Antworten hält (Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft, von daher gut dass es zwei Verbände gibt), muss man die 5 antwortenden Verbände mal wirklich loben!!!

Und die nichtantwortenden mal fragen, in welcher Welt sie eigentlich leben????*

Die 20.000 Mitglieder im Anglerboard sind ja nur der eine Teil, der andere sind die über 30.000 Besucher pro Tag!!

*Wenn es da nicht mal der VDSF - Bundesverband für nötig hält zu antworten, muss man sich wirklich fragen ob man diesen Verband (noch) als Vertreter für uns Angler ansehen kann.*

Interessanterweise war es ganz schön schwierig, überhaupt an die Mailaddis der einzelnen Verbände zu kommen - da scheinen auch einige (noch) nicht gemerkt zu haben, welche Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten das Internet bietet.

*Für Verbände, deren Aufgabe ja auch die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist, ist sowas in meinen Augen eigentlich unverantwortlich.*
Und auch ich persönlich denke, dass die Antworten für sich sprechen. 

Aber bei all diesen verschlafenen Verbänden sollte man auch dran denken, dass letztlich auch wir Angler selber schuld sind, wenn man die "geballte Inkompetenz" (zugegeben polemisch und nicht zu verallgemeinern, wenn man allerdings die Reaktionen der Verbände sieht, kann man meinen Unmut vielleicht verstehen und mir dies verzeihen)  in die Vorstände und Verbände wählt!!

Es liegt ja an uns Anglern sich zu engagieren und die Verbände zu "übernehmen", wenn wir wirklich was geändert haben wollen.

Und nicht vergessen sollte man dabei auch, dass es bei den Verbänden eine Nord/Süd - Trennung gibt:

Während die Nordverbände allgemein etwas aufgeschlossener zu sein scheinen, gehen die Südverbände genau den anderen Weg (VDSF):
Noch mehr Regularien und Verbote!!

*In Bayern und B - W wird jetzt geplant (und von den Verbänden unterstützt), dass man zukünftig zum angeln in Salmonidengewässern noch eine Extra - Prüfung ablegen soll.*

Und das, während gleichzeitig sich in Brandenburg nach Abschaffung der Schein/Prüfungspflicht zum Friedfischangeln schon über 30.000 neue Angler angemeldet un die Fischereiabgabe bezhalt haben (und das obwohl sie für die Monate ab August trotzdem fürs ganze Jahr zahlen mussten). 

Legt man die Zahlen der Studie von Dr. Arlinghaus zu Grunde, bedeutet die einen  volkswirtschaftlichen Mehrumsatz pro Jahr von ca. 30 Millionen Euro - rechnet das mal 16 für alle Bundesländer, und man kann sehen was da die regulierungswütigen Verbände (der VDSF voran) allees an Möglichkeiten killen.

Der Ehrlichkeit halber muss man aber auch sagen, dass die brandenburgische Regierung das Angeln auch auf Raubfische von den bürokratischen Hürden befreien wollte, die aber am DAV - Landesverband gescheitert ist (der leider auch kein Stellungnahme abgab!).

Und das obwohl ja der DAV - Bundesverband da eine klare Meinung dazu hat!

Schon daran sieht man ja, dass zwar der DAV insgesamt "anglerfreundlicher" erscheint, im Einzelnen bei den Regionalverbänden aber auch da noch viel "Anschubarbeit " zu leisten ist.

Ein erster Schritt könnte sein, dass Ihr Eure Vereine auf die Artikel und die Antworten der Verbände aufmerksam macht und diese bitte, ihre jeweiligen Verbände darauf hinzuweisen.

Denn erfahrungsgemäß ist bei allen Verbänden (und das betrifft beileibe nicht nur Angler) nur Druck von unten mit der Zeit ein wirksames Mittel.

Und dann sollten die Vereine/Vorstände diese Fragen ihrem jweiligen Verband stellen und dann gemeinsam die Antworten auswerten und besprechen.

Und dann, jedenfalls wenn ein Vereinsvorstand seine Aufgabe verantwortlich wahrnimmt, überlegen ob es da nicht sinnvoll sein könnte den Verband zu wechseln oder ganz aus den Verbänden auszutreten.

Wir haben die Sache redaktionell im Magazin angestossen, was draus gemacht wird ist zum einen Eure Sache (indem Ihr Eure Vorstände informiert) und zum anderen Sache der Vorstände, ob und was sie unternehmen werden (ich sage mal voraus, das da nur sehr wenige die Lust verspüren werden, sich mit diesem Thema auseinanderzusetzen).



			
				lotte schrieb:
			
		

> @ thomas: habt ihr die verbände denn schon an den fragebogen erinnert???


Nein, von einem Verband (ob bundesweit oder regional), erwarte ich, dass die dann als "Vertretung der Angler" dem größten Medium für Angler zumindest antworten - da muss man nicht nachfragen und wir haben das bewusst auch nicht gemacht, da dies ja explizit zeigt, wie sehr die Verbände vor sich "hinschlafen"...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

den ersten schritt hat unser verein im letzten jahr gemacht wir sind jetzt verbandslos.mfg esox


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Und, hats geschadet????


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Endlich bestätigt sich, was ich schon seit Jahren gedacht, bzw. befürchtet habe. 
Die Verbandsarbeit besteht größtenteils nur noch aus bloßem abkassieren, Bestandsdenken, jackenziehen.

Da stellt sich doch wohl jedem die Frage, worauf die Ihre Daseinsberechtigung begründen.
Und wenn man die mal dies platt vorm Kopp fragt, kriegt man keine oder nur eine vom Blatt abgelesene Antwort...echt traurig!

Sofern sich jemand bereit erklärt, einen Standardtext/ Protestbrief zu formulieren und zu veröffentlichen, schmeiße ich ihn gern in mein Mailbombingprogramm.:q :q 

@ esox 02 find ich prima, daß ein Vereinsvorstand mal Ei.. ...sorry, Mut beweist und auf diese Verbandsheinis verzichtet!
Die eingesparten Verbandsabgaben kann Euer Verein wohl sicher einem *sinnvollerem Verwendungszweck* zuführen. Find ich gut#6


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Moin Moin ,
mich als S-H er freut es , das zu den 5 auch der LSFV S-H gehört und um ehrlich zu sein hätte es mich auch gewundert wenn sie nicht geantwortet hätten . Ich habe nur postive Erfahrung mit dem Verband gemacht und gerade das die Jugendarbeit berifft bin ich voll des Lobes . Wie Ihr in meiner Sig. seht habe ich ja die Kiddis Aktion ins Leben gerufen und Landesweit die Verbände um Unterstüzung gebeten  . S-H hat sofort zugesagt und schnell und unbürokratisch geholfen 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Also ich werd mich heut abend mal hinsetzen und einen Entwurf für einen Standardbrief formulieren. Den können wir dann zwei oder drei Tage diskutieren und überarbeiten und dann zum Abschuß freigeben. 

@ Esox

Das Dein Verein nun Verbandslos ist, lese ich allerdings mit gemischten Gefühlen. Nachvollziehen kann ich das irgendwie, aber ob´s auch der richtige Weg ist ????
Wenn Ihr im VdSF wart, kann ich das wie gesagt sehr gut nachvollziehen, hätte aber einen Wechsel zum DAV besser gefunden. Das heizt den Wettbewerb unter den Verbänden stärker an als ein bloßer Austritt. 
Denn was wir wirklich brauchen, ist ein starker Verband der die Interessen der Anglerschaft vertritt und nicht gar kein Verband.

Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Einen Austritt halte auch ich nur für die zweitbeste Lösung - aber immer noch besser als alles nur "zu schlucken".

Letztlich ist wie in der Politik/mit Politikern:
Auch die Angler bekommen die Verbände, die sie verdienen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



> Also ich werd mich heut abend mal hinsetzen und einen Entwurf für einen Standardbrief formulieren. Den können wir dann zwei oder drei Tage diskutieren und überarbeiten und dann zum Abschuß freigeben.


Frage:
Einen Standardbrief an wen??

In meinen Aaugen müssten das ein Biref an die Vereinsvorstände sein, die ja letztlich die Verbandsvertreter wählen.


----------



## melis (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Verband kommt ja auch von Bande, oder?
Es passiert immer wieder, dass Behörden/Verbände u.a., ihre Aktivitäten verschleiern und alles im Verborgenem halten. Dadurch können sich die Kassen mit viel mehr Geld füllen. Da niemand alles überblicken kann. Es ist eine altbewährte Methode. Dadurch ist gewährleistet das sich nichts ändert und der Kreislauf sich wie gewünscht weiter dreht. Alle Beteiligten verdienen daran.
Es gab mal einen tollen Film mit Eddie Murphy. Er war ein Gauner und hat es in die Politik nach Washington geschafft. Beim Abendessen wurde er zu seinen Standpunkten gefragt. Der Text ging ungefähr so:
- Sind Sie für oder gegen Zuckersubventionen?
+ Für was sollte ich sein, was meinen Sie?
- Sch*** egal, wenn sie dafür sind bekommen Sie Geld von der Zuckerindustrie, wenn Sie da gegen sind von der Süßstoffindustrie.

Auch wenn es nur im Fil war, dies zeigt doch sehr deutlich wie es in der Welt zugeht. Wenn jemand es darauf anlegt, dass sich nichts ändert, passiert auch nichts. Aber auf seine Kosten kommt er immer.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Frage:
> Einen Standardbrief an wen??
> 
> In meinen Aaugen müssten das ein Biref an die Vereinsvorstände sein, die ja letztlich die Verbandsvertreter wählen.


 
Ich dacht das so:


Zielgruppe sind alle Verbände, die nicht geantwortet haben. Wer direkt, oder über einen Verein bereits einem der beiden Verbände angehört, schreibt an diesen ( beim VdSF zusätzlich an den Dachverband ). Wer keinem Verband angehört, schreibt ebenfalls an den Dachverband des VdSF, sowie an die in seinem Bundesland ansässigen Landesverbände. 
Was die Vereine angeht, sollte das doch jeder direkt bei der nächsten Vereinsversammlung machen. 
Aber man kann ja das Schreiben auch an seinen Vereinsvorstand weitergeben und darauf bestehen, daß es bei der nächsten Jahreshauptversammlung ( die müssten ja jetzt anstehen ) auf die Tagesordnung kommt. 
Es wäre natürlich Klasse, wenn nach den Schreiben an die Verbände eine entsprechende Reaktion der Vereine erfolgen würde. Dann würden die Herren Funktionäre sicherlich sehr nervös. 
Da es darüber hinaus nicht zu erwarten ist, daß jeder Verband jedem Mailschreiber antwortet, könnte man vielleicht hier im Board eine Rubrik einrichten, in der die Verbände Ihre Stellungnahme abgeben können. 
*Wichtig !! Es zählen auch die Meldungen von nicht organisierten Anglern. Nicht das einer der Meinung ist, es gehe ihn nix an, weil er keinem Verband/ Verein angehört!!*
@ Thomas
Wenn es nicht zu viel verlangt ist, kannst Du vielleicht die E-Mail addys der jeweiligen Verbände kundtun?

Ralf


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Hier mal ein *Entwurf*, wie so ein Standardbrief aussehen könnte. 
Bitte noch nicht rauskopieren und abschicken, da will erst noch mal drüber nachgedacht sein. 


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,



Vor einiger Zeit erhielten Sie über Deutschlands größtes Anglerforum  im Internet http://www.anglerboard.de einen Fragenkatalog zugesandt. Leider haben Sie auf diese Fragen nicht reagiert. 

Zuvor jedoch einige weiterführende Informationen zum Anglerboard.

Das Anglerboard hat heute ca. 20.000 Mitglieder. Hinzu kommen bis zu 30.000 Besucher pro Tag. Hier wird über alle Belange der Angelfischerei diskutiert, und selbstverständlich auch über unsere Vereine und Verbände. Auf Grund der flächendeckenden Bekanntheit kann das Angelboard  durchaus für sich in Anspruch nehmen, meinungsbildend zu wirken. 
Es dürfte Ihrer Aufmerksamkeit sicher nicht entgangen sein, dass sich in der Basis der Angler mehr und mehr Unzufriedenheit über die Arbeit der Verbände breit macht, da wir unsere Interessen nicht mehr ausreichend gewahrt sehen. 

Der Ihnen zugesandte Fragenkatalog bot Ihnen die Chance, Ihre Arbeit und Ihre Zukunftsvisionen einer breiten Leserschaft zugänglich zu machen. Darüber hinaus hätten Sie aus unserer Resonanz  wertvolle Informationen für Ihre weitere Arbeit beziehen können.  Diese Chance haben Sie leider nicht wahrgenommen. 
Wir schließen daraus, dass Ihr Interesse an den Anliegen der Angler sekundärer Natur ist und empfinden dies durchaus als beleidigend und ignorant. 
Wir möchten Ihnen versichern, dass dieses Thema für uns noch nicht beendet ist und wir uns zu weiterführenden Schritten entschlossen haben. 

Wir alle werden diese Angelegenheit in unseren jeweiligen Vereinen auf die Tagesordnung setzen. Wir werden, je nach dem  welchem Verband unser Verein angeschlossen ist, Anträge stellen aus dem Verband auszutreten und entweder einem anderen beizutreten,  oder gar völlig auf eine Verbandszugehörigkeit zu verzichten. 
Wir wissen sehr wohl, dass unsere Vereinsfunktionäre zum großen Teil einem Verband geneigt sind, weil es halt schon immer so war oder weil es zu lästig ist, sich mit diesem Thema auseinander zu setzen. Seine Sie versichert, dass wir aus dieser Lethargie ausbrechen werden und zukünftig sehr kritisch beobachten, wer, wo und wie unsere Interessen vertreten werden. 

Um Ihnen eine Stellungnahme zu erleichtern, haben wir hier ( Link ) einen Bereich eingerichtet, in dem Sie uns Ihre Antworten hinterlegen können.


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Für nen ersten Entwurf schon ziemlich Sahne geschrieben....

Man könnte im ersten Absatz jedoch konkret darauf hinweisen, daß in den Augen der Angler deren Interessenvertretung durch die Verbände auf der Strecke zu bleiben scheint.

:m
Sie wird ja nur nicht nicht ausreichend gewahrt, oder hab ich das jetzt zu spitz gelesen


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Nicht schlecht der erste Entwurf als Arbeitsgrundlage!!!

Werd mich die Tage mal ransetzen und versuchen das "funktionärsgerecht" aufzuarbeiten )))
Die Links zu den Artikeln und der Diskussion hier müssen natürlich auch noch rein )


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Moin Moin ,
sauber geschrieben Ralle 24|good: #r #r 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Lotte (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

moin-moin,

sauber!!! 

wenn dieser text nun noch ein wenig ausgearbeitet wird, macht der mit sicherheit eindruck, wenn er von vielen versendet wird!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Hier mal ein etwas überarbeiteter Text, würde mich über konstruktive Kritik sowie weitere Vorschläge freuen:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Vor einiger Zeit erhielten Sie - wie alle per Email erreichbaren Bundes- und Regionalverbände von DAV und VDSF - über Deutschlands größtes Portal für Angler (http://www.anglerboard.de) einen Fragenkatalog zugesandt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lotte (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

moin-moin,

 genau so muß es denen um die ohren gehauen werden!!! nun brauche ich nur noch ne adresse!!!



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Daher möchte ich auch in unserem Verein Überlegungen anstossen, aus dem Verband auszutreten oder den Verband zu wechseln. Und auf die jeweiligen Vereinsführungen einzuwirken, sich konstruktiv und kritisch mit der Arbeit der jeweiligen Verbände auseinanderzusetzen und einzuwirken.



hier komme ich noch ins stolpern!!! eventuell könnte man das besser schreiben!!!


----------



## Geisbock (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Sorry aber VDSF und DAV interessieren mich nicht, da ich nie in einen verein beitreten würde.
Da ich nicht die Vereinsmeierrei mag.
Wenn es nur noch Vereine gebe würde, und keine Öffentlichen Gewässer (Tageskarten) Jahreskarten) und Forellen teiche) würde ich mein Hobby aufgeben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



			
				lotte schrieb:
			
		

> hier komme ich noch ins stolpern!!! eventuell könnte man das besser schreiben!!!


Mit Sicherheit, immer ran ))


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Moin Moin ,
bin auch wie Lotte über den Textteil ind stolpern gekommen 
Hier mein Vorschlag

Auf Grund dessen dass auch unser Verband (Name einfügen) nicht die Fragen beantwortet hat, möchte ich  in unserem Verein Überlegungen anstossen, aus dem Verband auszutreten bzw den Verband zu wechseln, sowie auf die jeweiligen Vereinsführungen einwirken sich konstruktiv und kritisch mit der Arbeit der jeweiligen Verbände auseinanderzusetzen . 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Gut, weitere Vorschläge??


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

@Thomas

geniale Überarbeitung, Danke.

Auch ich bin bei besagtem Passus etwas ins stocken geraten. Zunächst schlage ich vor, daß der Text statt in der Ich-Form, in der Wir-Form geschrieben wird. Das zeigt mehr Einigkeit. Des weiteren würde ich ruhig dabei bleiben, die Sache in den Vereinen auf die Tagesordnung setzen zu wollen. Dann muß das Thema dort auch diskutiert werden. 

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Auf Grund dessen dass auch unser Verband (Name einfügen) die Fragen nicht beantwortet hat, werden wir in unseren Vereinen dieses Thema bei der nächsten Hauptversammlung auf die Tagesordnung setzten, und somit auf die jeweiligen Vereinsführungen einwirken sich konstruktiv und kritisch mit der Arbeit der jeweiligen Verbände auseinanderzusetzen. Die sich darauf ergebenden Folgen können ein Verbandswechsel oder gar ein gänzlicher Austritt sein.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Des weiteren sollte jeder diese Mail nicht nur an seinen zuständigen Landesverband schicken, sondern auch in Kopie an den Dachverband. 

Und dem Geißbock sende ich ne PN und erkläre ihm den Unterschied zwischen Verein und Verband, und warum auch seine Teilnahme wichtig ist.

Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Den Vereinspassus hab ich deswegen rausgelassen, weil man ja nicht voraussehen kann, in wie weit die Vereine überhaupt bereit dazu sind, sich darüber Gedanken zu machen (gelernt aus leidvoller Erfahrung).

Wenn man von daher zum einen als Einzelperson schreibt, die Vereine aussen vor lässt, "blamiert" man sich auch nicht, wenn die Vereine weite schlafen.....

Das war so mein Grundgedanke dabei, bin natürlich jederzeit bereit dazu mich eines Besseren belehren zu lassen.

Ich würde vorschlagen, damit wir Zeit haben, dass wir diesen Text hier jetzt ganz in Ruhe "entwerfen" und dann übers Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) zum rauskopieren zur Verfügung stellen.

Einwände???


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Hab eigentlich gedacht, das wir als Mitglieder des Anglerboards eine konzertierte Aktion starten, drum auch die " Wir-Form ".
Das wir dann ankündigen, dieses Thema bei den jeweiligen Hauptversammlungen unserer Vereine auf die Tagesordnung zu setzen, heißt ja ( leider ) noch nicht, daß die Mitglieder und die Vereinsführung darauf entsprechend reagieren. Also kann man sich ja auch nicht blamieren. Aber wir sollten schon signalisieren, daß es uns ernst ist und wir vor weiteren Schritten nicht zurückschrecken.

Aber ich will da auch nicht drauf rumhacken. Mal sehen, was die anderen meinen.

Ansonsten bin ich Einverstanden.

Übrigens, ich weiß nicht, ob Ihr irgendwelche Kontakte zur Zeitschrift " Blinker " habt. Ich bin sicher, die würden sich auch dafür interessieren. Zudem wär´s noch ne gute Werbung für das Forum. Wenn keiner einen Kontakt dorthin hat, kann ich das gerne mal anfragen. Natürlich nur wenn gewünscht. 




Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Blinker mag uns nicht, mit "Fisch und Fang" und "Rute und Rolle" haben wir keine Probleme und Kontakte.



> Das wir dann ankündigen, dieses Thema bei den jeweiligen Hauptversammlungen unserer Vereine auf die Tagesordnung zu setzen, heißt ja ( leider ) noch nicht, daß die Mitglieder und die Vereinsführung darauf entsprechend reagieren. Also kann man sich ja auch nicht blamieren. Aber wir sollten schon signalisieren, daß es uns ernst ist und wir vor weiteren Schritten nicht zurückschrecken.



Auch was dran, mal sehen ob noch etwas mehr Input kommt....


----------



## Walleye1 (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Gegenfrage: Vertreten die Politiker die Interessen der
Bevölkerung?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



> Gegenfrage: Vertreten die Politiker die Interessen der
> Bevölkerung?


Jedenfalls nicht solange sie keinen Druck bekommen ????


----------



## NorbertF (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jedenfalls nicht solange sie keinen Druck bekommen ????



ich glaube da würde nur noch starker Druck um den Hals helfen hehe, aber wir sind ja gotseidank zivilisiert. Ich glaube aber bei den Politikern liegts daran dass sie eigentlich keine Chance haben. Es gibt da durchaus viele die versuchen die Bevölkerung zu vertreten und das Beste zu tun.
Aber es müssen leider immer faule Kompromisse geschlossen werden, weil zu viele mitlabern, davon massig Dumpfbacken. Der Einzelne hat zu wenig Macht und die Mehrheit ist leider etwas heftig mit Hohlköpfen durchsetzt (die wir gewählt haben).

Ich glaube bei den Anglerverbänden könnte das durchaus besser funktionieren, wenn man die richtigen Leute da drin hat. Der VDSF ist aber nunmal gar nicht auf meiner Linie. Die sind eher Anglergegner.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Die nochmals neue Version:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Vor einiger Zeit erhielten Sie - wie alle per Email erreichbaren Bundes- und Regionalverbände von DAV und VDSF - über Deutschlands größtes Portal für Angler (http://www.anglerboard.de) einen Fragenkatalog zugesandt.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht sollten wir überlegen, zusätzlich noch ein "Standardschreiben" an die Vereinsvorstände zu geneireren, um die zu bewegen sich mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen??


----------



## Richi05 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Hallo Leute, 

man muß sich ja mal fragen, wie kommen denn die Leute in den Verband ? da sie meistens von den Vereinsvorständen (oder deren Vertreter gewählt sind) sind wir ja an der Basis gefragt- die meisten Angelvereine können ja auch Freitzeitvereine sein - mit Angeln Fischen usw. haben sie ja meist nur 20 % am Hut, die meiste Zeit wird für Feste verwendet. 
z.B. da wird ein Fischerfest gemacht - mit dem Gewinn wird dann ein Helferfest organisiert. 

Sinnvolle Leistungen: 

Fischunterstände zu bauen, Laichplätze anzulegen, 
Fängbücher der Mitglieder richtig auswerten. (Hier könnte man auch belegen welchen Schaden der Kormoran uns zugefügt hat- 
halt nicht gleich schimpfen - es gibt auch noch weiter Gründe)

Angelplätze anlegen, 
Weiterbildungsmaßnahmen für Angler, 
Fischverwertung 

Das Bild der Angler aufbessern (Verband müßte hier von einem Pressemann gut ins Bild gesetzt werden)
Der Fisch muß als Nahrungsmittel gesehen werden - (keine Stallhaltung im Käfig)

Jugendarbeit - hier ist jeder Angler gefragt nicht nur der Jugendwart. 

aber hier kann man sich die Zähne ausbeisen !

des habe mir schon immer so gemacht, des bringt nichts !


meine persönliche Meinung !

Petri 

Richi


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



> Hallo Leute,
> 
> man muß sich ja mal fragen, wie kommen denn die Leute in den Verband ?


Genau:
Deswegen muss man da sowohl den Vereinsvorständen auf die Zehen treten unmddenen klar machen dass die Angler sich nicht vertreten fühlen genauso wie dann ihren Verbandsleuten das wiederum klar mahen müssen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Insbesondere die Aussagen zum Thema C&R zeigen deutlich auf, daß im VdSF keine besonders kompetenten Leute sitzen. Die wollen sich der wahren Problematik einfach nicht annehmen. Jetzt bitte keine neue Diskussion über C&R. Es geht darum, das nach Willen des VdSF *jeder* gefangene Fisch vor den Kopf gehauen wird .
> Ralf


 
Vielleicht haben diese Leute im Vorstand einfach nur eine andere Meinung/Auffassung als Du.|bla: 
Aber: Gut und Gratulation, dass Du die wahre Problematik kennst.  #6 

Woher hast Du die Info, dass "nach Willen des VdSF *jeder* gefangene Fisch vor den Kopf gehauen wird" ?#c

Hast Du dich eigentlich schon einmal mit den Inhalten und den Aussagen des Verbandes hierzu auseinander gesetzt oder gar diese gelesen? Könnte gerade mal Zweifel daran haben ....#h


----------



## Birke (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Hi an alle,

Besonders die Problematik C&C stellt meiner Meinung nach ein wohl unlösbares Problem dar, dessen sich die Verbände auch auf Druck der Anglerschaft kaum effizient annehmen können!
Wie wohl jeder am Beispiel der Peta gesehen hat, werfen nun auch die selbsternannten Umweltrechter ein wachsames Auge auf die Anglerschaft und sorgen damit für neue Brandherde! Finde das ganze mutiert langsam quasi zu einer philosophischen Betrachtung über Sinn und Unsinn unseres Hobbys. 

Birke


----------



## Ajka_de (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Reaktionen auf den Fragenkatalog an unsere Verbände*

Hallo,
der VdSF entfernt sich immer weiter von der Basis der Angler.
Normalerweise sollte der Verband für die Interessen seiner Mitglieder da sein. Dies tut der VdSF schon geraume Zeit nicht mehr. Wenn aus irgend einer Ecke ein laues Gegenwindchen weht, versucht der VdSF sofort durch immer neue Einschränkungen bzw. Beschränkungen der Angler diesem zu begegnen. (lebender Köderfisch, Wettfischen, usw.)
Wünschenswert wäre, daß der VdSF mit dem wesentlich näher an der Basis agierenden DAV zusammengeht und dann mit einer
Stimme die Interessen der Angler vehement vertritt.
Leider stehen dem Funktionärsinteressen, ausgehend von beiden Verbänden, derzeit entgegen. 
So kann die Anglervertretung keiner ernst nehmen. Wenn man
hierzu die geradezu lächerliche personelle (Wähler) Minderheit der Berufsfischer gegenüber den Anglern und deren wesentlich größeren  Verbandseinfluß sieht, kann man nur den Kopf schütteln.
Es ist zu hoffen, daß in Bälde nur ein Anglerverband unsere
Interessen so vertritt, so daß Einschränkungen der Angler eher
abgeschafft, als neuerliche zugelassen werden. Die Entscheidungsfreiheit was jeder mit seinem gefangenen Fisch
machen will, soll jeder Angler selber entscheiden.
Bruno Holder


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Reaktionen auf den Fragenkatalog an unsere Verbände*



Ajka_de schrieb:


> Hallo,
> der VdSF entfernt sich immer weiter von der Basis der Angler.
> Normalerweise sollte der Verband für die Interessen seiner Mitglieder da sein. Dies tut der VdSF schon geraume Zeit nicht mehr. Wenn aus irgend einer Ecke ein laues Gegenwindchen weht, versucht der VdSF sofort durch immer neue Einschränkungen bzw. Beschränkungen der Angler diesem zu begegnen. (lebender Köderfisch, Wettfischen, usw.)


 
Schon wieder solch inhaltslose und allgemeine, in den einzigen genannten Beispielen sogar FALSCHE Aussage. |uhoh: 

Zum Wettfischen z.B.:

Die Stattsanwaltschaft Hannover hat gegen den Vorstand und alle Teilnehmer eines Wettfischens wegen des Verdachts einer Straftat nach § 17 Tierschutzgesetz Anzeige ermittelt. Begründung: 
"Nach § 17 TierSchG droht demjenigen Geldstrafe oder Freiheitsstrafe bis zu 3 Jahren an, der ein Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund tötet oder länger anhaltende oder sich wiederholende erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden zufügt. "Sinn und Zweck des Angelns ist der Erwerb von Nahrungsmittel für den Menschen. 
Dies muss der alleinige Grund für das Angeln sein. Wird daneben auch der Zweck verfolgt, in einem Wettbewerb Sieger und Platzierte zu ermitteln, so fehlt es an einem vernünftigen Grund im Sinn des § 17 TierSchG." 

Der VDSF wurde vom Verein um Rechtsbeistand gebeten und hat erfolgreich die Betroffenen verteidigt/vertreten.
Pressemitteilung des VDSF hierzu:
"Hätte sich diese Auffassung der Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover in dem anhängigen Verfahren so durchgesetzt, so würde dies einen schweren Schlag für jeden Verein und für die Angelfischerei insgesamt darstellen. Der betroffene Verein bat danach um Unterstützung durch den Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen e. V. und den VDSF. Die Brisanz der staatsanwaltschaftlichen Ansichten war für die betroffenen Verbände eindeutig, zumal Vorbildwirkung für andere Behörden zu befürchten wäre. 
Zur Unterstützung des Vereins hat der VDSF daher im Interesse der Angelfischerei Rechtsschutz für das gegen den Vereinsvorsitzenden eingeleitete Verfahren gewährt."

Der Verband sieht aufgrund der Rechtslage Probleme mit Wettfischen, rät zur Vorsicht, führt aber AUSDRÜCKLICH selbst welche durch.


Für eine Diskussion wäre durchaus sinnvoll, sich erst faktenkundig zu machen, sonst wird es nur blablabla|bla: |bla: 
(oder ein Forum ideologisch verblendeter Menschen)

Nix für ungut #h


----------



## Veit (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

DAV rulez! #6 
Beim VDSF gibts soviele Sachen, die mir nicht gefallen, da bin ich froh, dass die hier in Sachsen-Anhalt nix zu melden haben.


----------



## Dorschi (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Fisherman of an united Germany unite!
Wer füttert denn so viele Verbände durch?
Wir mit unseren Beitragsgeldern und es piept mich echt an, daß da immer ein "Du darfst da nicht angeln, weil Du nicht im richtigen Verein bist!" steht!


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



Dorschi schrieb:


> "Du darfst da nicht angeln, weil Du nicht im richtigen Verein bist!" steht!


 
Ich wurde bisher noch nie gefragt, ob ich in einem Verband organisiert bin, und mir wurde aufgrund fehlenden Nachweis hierzu auch noch nie das Angeln verboten ... habe wohl bisher Glück gehabt #h


----------



## Dorschi (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Hast Du noch nie den Spruch gehört: "Wir vergeben keine Gastkarten!"?


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



Dorschi schrieb:


> Hast Du noch nie den Spruch gehört: "Wir vergeben keine Gastkarten!"?


Von VERBÄNDEN nie #h, d.h. ich wurde in Zúsammenhang von Gastkarten nie nach Verbandszugehörigkeit gefragt ...


----------



## Birke (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Hi

Ich halte die Initiative des Forums für sehr lobenswert, aber 2 Fragen bleiben für mich noch offen:

Warum stellt die Fischereischeinpflicht in der BRD für viele ein Problem dar? Mich persönlich stört nur, dass der Schein alle 5 Jahre verlängert werden muss...ein Paradebeispiel für Abzocke!

Warum werden immer wieder absolut natur- und artengerechte Regelungen wie das Verbot des lebenden Köderfischs oder das Wettkampfverbot angeprangert? Eigentlich sollte doch der "faire" Umgang mit der Natur im Vordergrund stehen!

 Birke


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



Birke schrieb:


> Warum stellt die Fischereischeinpflicht in der BRD für viele ein Problem dar? Mich persönlich stört nur, dass der Schein alle 5 Jahre verlängert werden muss...ein Paradebeispiel für Abzocke!


 
Ich habe den "Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit", wie wohl sehr viele hier.


----------



## Nauke (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich habe den "Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit", wie wohl sehr viele hier.



Schön wenns bei euch sowas gibt. 

Ich darf 2009 wieder Kohle abdrücken,:r


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



Nauke schrieb:


> Schön wenns bei euch sowas gibt.
> 
> Ich darf 2009 wieder Kohle abdrücken,:r


 
Ein Fall für eueren Landesverband!
In Bayern hat der es durchgesetzt#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

@Toni,

vielen Dank für Deine kritischen Worte. Das mit dem sachkundig machen stimmt absolut.

Ich glaube es war im Jahre 1984 ( sorry, habs mir nicht aufgeschrieben ) als bei einem Wettfischen zur Deutschen Landesmeisterschaft ein Team vom Fernsehen anrückte.  Das Wettfischen wurde gefilmt, war den Herren vom TV aber zu unspektakulär. Drum wurde nach Beendigung des Fischens einige unschöne Szenen nachgestellt. Nachher wurde alles passend zusammengeschnitten. Naja.
Dies wiederum nahm der VdSF unter Federführung von Herrn Drosee´zum Anlass, einen Feldzug gegen das Wettfischen zu führen. Und dann in einem Abwasch auch noch den Setzkescher. Ich habe damals selbst einige harte Gefechte mit Herrn Drosee geführt, aber von den Vereinen keine Unterstützung erhalten. 
Was da jetzt bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover lief, richtete sich gegen Vereinsinternes Gemeinschaftsangeln ( Königsangeln etc. ) und hat mit dem Verbot des Wettfischens rein gar nix zu tun. 

Was das zwangsweise töten gefangerner Fische angeht, rate ich Dir Dich mal beim VdSF zu erkundigen. Nach dem Willen des Verbandes dient der Angelsport ausschließlich dem Nahrungserwerb ( das kann man ja ruhig mal so stehen lassen ) und folglich ist *jeder *gefangene Fisch ( sofern er nicht unter Schonmaß ist oder sonstwie geschützt ) dem Wasser zu entnehmen und zu verwerten. Das ist die offizielle Stellungnahme des VdSF und wurde mir persönlich vom VdSF NRW mitgeteilt. Zu einer schriftlichen Stellungnahme ist der VdSF nicht bereit. 
Und ganz selbstverständlich haben die Funktionäre des VdSF eine andere Meinung die Mehrzahl der Angler. Sollten sie als unsere Vertreter aber eigentlich nicht haben. 

Ralf


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> @Toni,
> 
> vielen Dank für Deine kritischen Worte. Das mit dem sachkundig machen stimmt absolut.
> 
> ...


 

Hi Ralf#h ,

deine Aussage
"Was da jetzt bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover lief, richtete sich gegen Vereinsinternes Gemeinschaftsangeln ( Königsangeln etc. ) und hat mit dem Verbot des Wettfischens rein gar nix zu tun." 
mußt du mir mal erklären.
Ich gebe Dir recht: Der Verband hat eine Unterscheidung in WETTFISCHEN und GEMEINSCHAFTSFISCHEN. Hier aber im Fall lag tatsächlich der Charakter WETTFISCHEN vor:
Die Anklage der Staatsanwaltschaft war eindeutig wegen des Charakters des Wettfischens, weil hier die Kriterien erfüllt waren, die auch laut Verband definitorisch zu Wettfischen gehörte (für die Durchführung waren Angelplätze abgesteckt und ausgelost worden, es wurde Startgeld verlangt, das Gesamtgewichts des Fangs des einzelnen Anglers war gewogen und entsprechend prämiert worden.usw ....).

Der Verband hat Rechtsvertretung trotzdem gewährt und die eigen gestrickte Definition WETTFISCHEN und GEMEINSCHAFTSFISCHEN (die rechtlich nicht festgeschrieben ist) geschickt vermieden.


Zu Deiner (betont absolut gesetzten) Aussage: "... *jeder* Fisch ..." :

Folgende 2 Punkte, die der Verband aussagt ("Grundsätze der Angelfischerei") , sind mit entscheidend:

1. " Die Fischerei ist sich bewusst, dass die Fischereiausübung im besonderen Maße von der natürlichen Produktionskraft der Gewässer abhängig ist. 
Dies bedeutet, dass






sich die Größe eines Fischbestandes nach den Verhältnissen in dem jeweiligen 
Gewässer richtet 





diese zugleich Art und Umfang des Besatzes bestimmen 





die Fangtätigkeit danach ausgerichtet werden muss und 





die Artenvielfalt zu erhalten und nachhaltig zu sichern ist.
Das Recht und die Verpflichtung zur Hege haben zum Ziel, die freilebende, dem Fischereirecht unterliegende Tierwelt als wesentlichen Bestandteil der heimischen Natur und somit als Teil des natürlichen Wirkungsgefüges in ihrer Vielfalt zu bewahren. 
Die natürlichen Lebensgrundlagen müssen gesichert und verbessert werden, um einen artenreichen, gesunden und ausgewogenen heimischen Fischbestand in seinem Lebensraum zu schaffen und zu erhalten.
....

2. Fischfang ausschließlich zur Freude am Drill ist weder fischwaidgerecht noch nach dem Tierschutzgesetz zulässig."

Der Verband sagt damit, dass das Ziel des Angelns die Verwertung des Fisches sein muß (sinnvolle Verwertung), aber im Sinne der "Grundsätze der Angelfischerei" nicht absolut umzusetzen sei.
Fazit: Im Verband wird nicht das TÖTEN JEDEN FISCHES propagiert, sondern eben im Abgleich und der Verantwortung von obigen Punkt 1. . Punkt 2. im Sinne des (von mir) unterstrichenem wird in der Tat absolut abgelehnt.

#h


----------



## NorbertF (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Von VERBÄNDEN nie #h, d.h. ich wurde in Zúsammenhang von Gastkarten nie nach Verbandszugehörigkeit gefragt ...



Hmm das ist aber durchaus üblich. Ich kenne einige Gewässer wo du als nicht organisierter Angler keine Karte bekommst. Zum Beispiel die Donau in Regensburg und noch einige andere.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

@NorbertF

Muss ich dort bei der Kartenausgabe einen Verbands-Ausweis des VDSF mit der Jahresmarke vorzeigen?
Trägt das der ansässige Verein mit?


----------



## Gardenfly (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

das Problem ist das beide Verbände sich von den Anglern entfernen, VDfS steht eher auf der Seite der Kochtopfangler-deren Haltung gegen einige Sachen schützt zumindest gegen Konflikte.
Der Dav (kenne nur den LV Niedersachsen) denkt nur an Wettangler, Kritik wurde nicht zugelassen, was zur Folge hatte das sich unser DAV-Verein aufgelöst hat.

Vorschag für beide Verbände setzt euch endlich zusammen, und hört mit den Kindereien auf ("weil der andere es erlaubt verbieten wir es bei uns")


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

@Thomas

Ich finde den letzten Entwurf gelungen. 

Was das Schreiben an die Vereine angeht, eine gute Idee. 


Was sagt der Rest der Gemeinde ?

Ralf


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



Birke schrieb:


> Hi an alle,
> 
> Besonders die Problematik C&C stellt meiner Meinung nach ein wohl unlösbares Problem dar, dessen sich die Verbände auch auf Druck der Anglerschaft kaum effizient annehmen können!
> Wie wohl jeder am Beispiel der Peta gesehen hat, werfen nun auch die selbsternannten Umweltrechter ein wachsames Auge auf die Anglerschaft und sorgen damit für neue Brandherde! Finde das ganze mutiert langsam quasi zu einer philosophischen Betrachtung über Sinn und Unsinn unseres Hobbys.
> ...


 
Das Problem ist überhaupt nicht unlösbar. Eigentlich sollte es der gesunde Menschenverstand alleine lösen. Hierzu hat der DAV eine hervorragende Stellungnahme geschrieben, die m.M. nach genau den Nagel auf den Kopf trifft. Der VdSF hingegen kuscht schon mal im Voraus und weigert sich einfach, die berechtigten Interessen der Angler zu vertreten, ja sogar überhaupt eine schriftliche Stellungnahme abzugeben. 

Ralf


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Hi Ralf#h ,
> 
> 
> Der Verband sagt damit, dass das Ziel des Angelns die Verwertung des Fisches sein muß (sinnvolle Verwertung), aber im Sinne der "Grundsätze der Angelfischerei" nicht absolut umzusetzen sei.
> ...


 
Hallo Toni,

Punkt2 ist unstrittig. Aber jetzt verlange ich von Dir mal den Sachkundenachweis.

Wo bitte steht diese angebliche Aussage ( " nicht absolut unzusetzen " ) des VdSF geschrieben und warum weigert sich der VdSF hierzu ( im Gegensatz zum DAV ) eine klare und öffentliche Stellungnahme abzugeben?

Ralf


----------



## arno (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Moin!
Das sich einige Verbände zu dem Schreiben nicht geäußert haben, ist schlicht unverschämt.

Es heist doch , das jeder gefangene Fisch verantortungsvoll behandelt( verwertet) werden sollte.
Also sollte doch der Angler entscheiden, ob er den gefangenen Fisch mitnimmt oder nicht.

Die Sache mit dem Setzkescher ist auch so ein Ding.
Wenn ich einen Angelwochenendtörn mache und gleich am Anfang einen Fisch fange, den ich behalten will, soll ich den töten und muss zusehen , wie ich den Fisch über das Wochenende frisch halt.
Was muss ich dann alles mitschleppen um dem Fisch gerecht zu werden?
Wenn ich dies alles wiederum mitschleppen muß, stellt sich hier die Frage, was sinnvoller für den Naturschutz ist.
Ich meine, um die Natur am wenigsten zu stören, sollte ich auch so wenig wie möglich mit ans Wasser nehmen.
Jeder Berufsfischer schaut ( denke ich mal ) warscheinlich nur einmal am Tag in seien Reuse.
Manche auch nur von Woche zu Woche.
Hier sollten wir also die gleichen Rechte wie die Berufsfischer haben.
Denken wir jetzt noch an die Schleppnetzfischerei, bei der tausende Fische qualvoll zerdrückt ( zerquetscht, erstickt) werden, stellt sich die Frage, warum hier mit unterschiedlichen Maßen gerechnet wird.

Hier sollten sich die Verbände, die UNSERE Interessen vertreten mal in die Hände spucken, die Ärmel hochkrämpeln und was tun.

Zudem sollten die Verände sich zusammenschließen oder zusammenarbeiten und nicht unterschiedlicher Meinung sein.

Übrigens klasse was Du da losgetreten hast Thomas!


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Hallo Ralf,

lies dir einfach noch mal die "Grundsätze der Angelfischerei" des Verbandes durch.
Überlege Dir z.B. die aktuell ÖFFENTLICHEN Aussagen von Herrn Mohnert am Deutscher Fischerei-Tag vom 7.- 8. Juni 2006 . 
Rückendeckung gibt es vom bayr. Landwirtschaftsministerium (MR. Braun), der betonte, dass es tatsächlich vernünftige Gründe gebe, Fische zurückzusetzen, denn dies erlaube der Hegeparagraph der Länderfischereigesetze.
Da dieses öffentliche Stellungsnahmen waren, und Du ja informiert bist, gehe ich davon aus, dass Du sie kennst bzw. vorliegen hast.  Sollten Dir aber die Unterlagen hierzu aus unerfindlichen Gründen fehlen, bin ich Dir gerne behilflich ....#h 


Zur Erklärung:
Ich bin kein Vertreter eines Verbandes. Der VDFS liegt mir persönlich nicht nahe.
Die Initiative von Thomas finde ich klasse und wertvoll.
Dass Verbände es nicht Wert finden zu antworten, halte ich für schade, bedenklich, überdenkenswert.
Jedoch sollte man, wenn man etwas bewirken will, nicht in seinen Aussagen, gerade als Treaderöffner, durch undifferenzierte Aussagen, aber auch durch Wortwahl und Satzzeichenformate/Textformatierungen an die Grenze polemischer und propagandistischer Art gehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



> Das sich einige Verbände zu dem Schreiben nicht geäußert haben, ist schlicht unverschämt.


Einige??

Es haben sich NUR 5 überhaupt gemeldet, nicht mal der VDSF - Bundesverband hielt eine Antwort für nötig.

Mir geht es hier aber nicht darum einzelne Punkte zu diskutieren (zu denen man durchaus unterschiedlicher Meinung sein kann), oder einen Verband "schlecht zu machen" und/oder den anderen "zu stärken" (man erinnert sich: Der DAV Verband in Brandenburg hat verhindert, dass die dortige Regelung nur für Friedfische gilt, ist also auch nicht unbedingt der "Anglervertreter").

Es geht darum den Verbänden zu zeigen, dass sie mit ihrer Arbeit durchaus (konstruktiv) kritisch von den Anglern beobachtet werden und es schlicht eine Schande ist, wenn die Verbände die Möglichkeit, die breite Anglerschaft zu informieren, nicht wahrnehmen.

Nur wenn die Verbände (und auch die Vereinsvorstände) merken, dass ihre Arbeit kritisch begleitet wird, besteht überhaupt die Möglichkeit etwas zu ändern.

Dass also dann wirklich statt "vorauseilendem Gehorsam" (Nachtangelverbot, Hälterverbot, Ausgrenzung von Nichtmitgliedern, geplante "Extraprüfung" zum Salmonidenangeln (Bayern, B - W), etc..) wirklich etwas für die Angler getan wird:
Imageverbesserung
Abschaffung bürokratischer Hürden für Angler
"Gleichstellung" beim Natur/Umweltschutz von Fischen mit "sichtbarer" Fauna und Flora
Statt moralisch/ethischer Diskussionen (vernünftiger Grund zum Angeln = Verzehr, das ist ein Grund. Spass am Angeln ist (in meinen Augen) grundsätzlich "Menschenrecht" und vernünftiger Grund  genug) faktische Argumente für die Angler
Lobbyarbeit für die Angler
Vertretung der Interessen ALLER Angler statt nur der jeweiligen Verbandsmitglieder 
und,
und,
und.....

Wie man dann konkret die genannten (und/oder weitere) Punkte umsetzt, da können die Verbände dann ja konkret dran arbeiten - und dann sicher auch breitere Unterstützung der Anglerschaft genießen.

Das aber wird, wie oben gesagt, nur dann gelingen (und selbst das wird fraglich sein, auch den Kirchen, Parteien oder Gewerkschaften laufen Mitglieder davon ohne dass sich grundsätzlich was ändert) wenn die Verbände merken dass die Angler und deren Vereine nicht alles "schlucken" was von oben kommt.

Man muss ja nix machen....

Aber wie auch schon mal gesagt:
Die Angler haben wohl die Verbände, die sie verdienen, so wie die Bürger die Regierung haben, die sie anscheinend verdienen!


----------



## NorbertF (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> @NorbertF
> 
> Muss ich dort bei der Kartenausgabe einen Verbands-Ausweis des VDSF mit der Jahresmarke vorzeigen?
> Trägt das der ansässige Verein mit?



Richtig. Das VDSF Mäppchen zB wo man die Marken reinklebt.

Auch verstehe ich nicht was dich an dem "Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit" so freut...grad in Bayern ist der Preis für den Jahresfischereinschein unverschämt teuer. Ich bin ja Bayer bin aber weggezogen, der Schein hätte mich einige Hundert Euro gekostet (ich glaub es waren 400+). Das alles für KEINE Gegenleistung...gut dafür kann der VDSF nichts.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Bitte aufpassen:
Die Kosten für den Schein ist das eine, das andere die jährliche Fischereiabgabe an den Staat!

In B - W gibt es jetzt auch den Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit, man muss dennoch die jährliche Fischereiabgabe bezahlen (kann man derzeit meines Wissens für 10 Jahre auf einmal), weder die Kosten für den Schein noch die Fischereiabgabe hat direkt was mit den Verbänden zu tun.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Hallo Toni,

ich habe nicht unterstellt, daß Du einem Verband angehörst. Und wenn wäre das ja auch nichts negatives. Im Gegenteil, es würde mich freuen, würden engagierte Verbandsangehörige hier so kontrovers diskutieren. 

Die von Dir geschilderten Aussagen konnten mich jedoch nicht überzeugen, waren diese doch in einer Form gehalten, die sehr stark an die Aktionen der Vergangenheit erinnern. Und auch in den " Grundsätzen der Angelfischerei " stehen diesbezüglich nur stark interpretationsfähige Beiträge, die keinerlei klare Rückschlüsse auf die Strategie des Verbandes zulassen. 

Das deckt sich im übrigen auch mit den Erfahrungen, dei ich jüngst z.B. mit der Obersten Fischereibehörde NRW und der Rheinfischereigenossenschaft machen durfte. Beide verweisen bei der Frage nach dem Zurücksetzen gefangener Fische auf die unklare Rechtslage und die Position des VdSF.
Nochmal, damit es auch richtig verstanden wird.

Ich habe, schon vor der Aktion von Thomas, Anfragen an den Dachverband des VdSF und den VdSF NRW gestellt, ob man jeden gefangenen Fisch mitnehmen muß. An sich eine klare Frage, die man nicht mißverstehen kann.
Der Dachverband hat sich selbst nach dreimaligem Nachfragen nicht geäußert. Mehrfache Telefonanrufe wurden damit beantwortet, daß gerade kein kompetenter Ansprechpartner zugegen sei. Ein Rückruf erfolgte trotz hinterlassener Tel.Nr. nicht.
Der VdSF NRW hat ebenfalls nicht auf meine Anfrage per Mail geantwortet. Ich bekam allerdings nach drei Wochen einen Telefonanruf. Darin wurde mir mitgeteilt, daß der VdSF hierzu keine schriftliche Stellungnahme abgibt. 
Mündlich wurde mir allerdings bestätigt, daß man jeden gefangenen Fisch dem Wasser entnehmen muß, so er nicht aus irgendeinem Grund geschont ist. Ich könne aber ja nach rechts und links schauen und, sofern ich nicht beobachtet würde, den Fisch wieder schwimmenlassen. Hab´s bei der C&R Diskussion schonmal gepostet. 
In so fern sind meine Aussagen genau so wenig undifferenziert oder polemisch, wie Deine verbandshörig oder obrigkeitsdinernd. Vielleicht fehlt mir ein wenig die Wortgewandtheit, auf der anderen Seite sage ich klipp und klar meine Meinung und versuche dadurch auch andere zum Nachdenken zu bewegen. Denn der Salat aus schwammigen und stark interpretationsfähigen, keine klare Stellung beziehenden und die breite Öffentlichkeit meidenden Aussagen sind es, die Verbandsfunktionären ( und übrigens auch vielen Politikern ) erlauben, ihr Fähnchen nach dem Wind zu drehen. Und genau das ist auch der Grund, warum der Fragenkatalog von Thomas überwiegend unbeantwortet blieb. 

Wenn ich mich dabei auf den VdSF eingeschossen habe, so liegt das zum einen daran, das dies mein " zuständiger " Verband ist und ich über 20 Jahre miterleben durfte, wie wenig dort für den Angler geleistet, und wie sehr hier die Pöstchenkleberei und das agieren nach persönlichen ( ideellen ) Vorteilen betrieben wurde.
Den DAV kann ich da sehr viel weniger beurteilen, doch scheinen mir hier bessere Ansätze vorhanden zu sein. Zumindest gibt es klare und interpretationsfreie Aussagen. 

Fakt ist, daß wir etwas unternehmen müssen und da schließe ich mich voll und ganz den Argumenten von Thomas an.

Ralf


----------



## arno (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Einige??
> 
> Es haben sich NUR 5 überhaupt gemeldet, nicht mal der VDSF - Bundesverband hielt eine Antwort für nötig.
> 
> ...





Hallo Thomas.
Ich hab Dich schon richtig verstanden.

Leider muss ich auch gestehen, das ich überhaupt nicht weis, wieviel Anglerverbände es in diesem Land gibt.
Da bin ich bestimmt nicht der einzigste.
Die Frage ist natürlich, warum die Verbände sich nicht voll und ganz für unsere Belange einsetzen.
Wir wählen sie doch inderekt durch unsere Vereinsvorstände.
Ich habe halt nur die zwei Beispiele rausgesucht, da dies Problematik wohl am meisten diskutiert wird und hier am wenigsten für die Angler getan wird.

Was nützt ein Verband, der einfach , so wie in Brandenburg es hinnimmt, daß das Land es gestattet "nur" auf Friedfisch das Angeln ohne Schein zu erlauben?
Wo ist der anglerische Unterschied zwischen Raub und Friedfisch( Weisfisch)?
Das klingt fast so als ob man ja ausserhalb geschlossener Ortschaften ohne Führerschein Auto fahren darf.#d 
Wenn dann ganz ohne Schein, oder es so belassen.
Aber es ist offensichtlich, das hier nur das Geld eine Rolle spielt.
Jetzt wird Brandenburg wohl einige Angelurlauber mehr haben.

Es muss einfach was passieren, damit unsere Verbände wach werden.
Ich finde das man den Verbänden die Pistole auf die Brust setzen sollte.


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



arno schrieb:


> Was nützt ein Verband, der einfach , so wie in Brandenburg es hinnimmt, daß das Land es gestattet "nur" auf Friedfisch das Angeln ohne Schein zu erlauben?
> Wo ist der anglerische Unterschied zwischen Raub und Friedfisch( Weisfisch)?
> *Das klingt fast so als ob man ja ausserhalb geschlossener Ortschaften ohne Führerschein Auto fahren darf*.#d
> Wenn dann ganz ohne Schein, oder es so belassen.
> ...


----------



## Vollborn (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Es ist enttäuschend, daß hier auf fünf Seiten stammtischmäßig über den angeblich geringen Nutzen der Fischereiverbände diskutiert wird, obwohl nur wenige Angler das Wirken der Verbände beurteilen können. Sicherlich ist es unverständlich und überaus unhöflich, auf die Fragen des AB nicht zu antworten. Aber aus der fehlenden Reaktion zu schließen, der Verband arbeite schlecht oder vertrete nicht die Interessen seiner Mitglieder, ist voreilig und unüberlegt. Es ist vielleicht ein Indiz für schlechten Stil, nicht jedoch für geringe Leistungsfähigkeit oder fehlendes Interesse an den Anglerinnen und Anglern.

Die Fischereiverbände finanzieren sich aus den Beiträgen der Mitglieder, aus dem Verkauf von Erlaubnisscheinen, vielleicht noch zum Teil aus den Fischereischeinprüfungen. Große Sprünge lassen sich damit leider nicht machen. Wenn ein großer Umweltverband beklagt, das Spendenaufkommen sei im vergangenen Jahr um mehrere Millionen Euro gesunken, so wünschte ich mir, wir hätten Spenden auch nur in Höhe eines Zehntels davon. Die finanzielle Ausstattung ist also bescheiden und so kann es sein, daß Verbände sich bei ihrer Arbeit auf das Wesentliche konzentrieren und dabei die Prioritäten anders setzen, als es hier auf den ersten Blick von den Anglern gewünscht wird. Wie gesagt, ich empfinde es wirklich als ungehörig, nicht zu reagieren, aber ich habe Verständnis dafür, wenn eine Verbandsführung entscheidet, mit den vorhandenen Mitteln etwa zu einem neuen Gesetz eine Stellungnahme zu erarbeiten, anstatt fristgerecht den umfangreichen Fragenkatalog des AB zu bearbeiten.

Für den LSFV Schleswig-Holstein war es selbstverständlich, hier zu antworten, weil wir die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, die öffentliche Darstellung der Fischerei insgesamt und des Angelns für wichtig halten.

Zurück zur ursprünglichen Frage, ob die Verbände die Interessen der Angler vertreten. Diese kann und muß eindeutig bejaht werden. Wessen Interessen denn sonst, wenn nicht die der Angler? Sich aus Verärgerung darüber, daß der eigene Verband hier keine Stellungnahme abgegeben hat, vom Verband zu trennen ist doch keine Lösung. Wie wollen wir Angler denn gegen die anderen Interessen denn bestehen, wenn wir keine funktionierenden Zusammenschlüsse in Form von Verbänden hätten? Darauf warten doch die Naturschutz-Extremisten bloß!

Wer von den Anglern aus Schleswig-Holstein hat denn etwa den Entwurf zum neuen Landesnaturschutzgesetz gelesen, alle 175 Seiten? Und wer hat den Fallstrick entdeckt, der für Dutzende von Vereinen das sofortige Aus bedeuten würde?
Für den LSFV haben wir auf den Gesetzesentwurf umfassend Stellung genommen, haben mit einzelnen Abgeordneten gesprochen, mit Fraktionsarbeitskreisen, mit dem zuständigen Fischereiverwaltung und dem Minister. Gestern haben wir erneut alle Fraktionsvorsitzenden schriftlich auf das Problem hingewiesen und Lösungsansätze vorgetragen.

Wer bewirtschaftet die Verbandsgewässer, erstellt die Hegepläne, sorgt für umfassende Versicherungen zu günstigen Bedingungen, nimmt an Gesetzgebungsverfahren teil, präsentiert die Anglerschaft gegenüber der Politik, Verwaltung und konkurrierenden Organisationen, bringt fischereilichen Sachverstand in die Arbeitsgruppen zur Umsetzung der WRRL ein, sorgt für geringstmögliche Einschränkungen bei der Nutzung von FFH-Gebieten, setzt seit über 20 Jahren die staatlichen Fischartenhilfsprogramme um, führt seit über 35 Jahren Fischereischeinausbildungen und -prüfungen durch, organisiert Meisterschaften im Turnierwurf- und Castingsport, vertritt die Anglerschaft auf Messen und "Tagen der offenen Tür", berät in Besatzfragen, prüft und berät in Rechtsfragen, und, und, und...

Das alles können nur die Verbände leisten. Es wäre verkehrt, sich aus Verärgerung - und vielleicht unüberlegt - von ihnen zu trennen. Ich rufe Sie und Euch statt dessen auf, auf die Verbände zuzugehen, sie zu unterstützen, Bereitschaft zur Übernahme von Verantwortung zu zeigen, für Ämter zu kandidieren. Nur wenn wir einig sind, können wir noch besser werden. Dazu gehört auch die theoretisch denkbare Vereinigung der großen Verbände. Wenn wir uns aber gegenseitig bekämpfen, unsachgemäß kritisieren und somit Kräfte sinnlos binden, dann freuen sich unsere Gegner.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



> Es ist enttäuschend, daß hier auf fünf Seiten stammtischmäßig über den angeblich geringen Nutzen der Fischereiverbände diskutiert wird, obwohl nur wenige Angler das Wirken der Verbände beurteilen können.


Unter anderem das die Angler sich ein Bild über die Arbeit machen können und die Verbände sich ihrer Klientel - den Anglern - mit ihrer Arbeit vorstellen können, genau dazu diente ja dieser Fragenkatalog.

Die Weigerung vieler Verbände (VDSF wie DAV) spricht Bände!

Das Problem scheint hier der Föderalismus zu sein:
Wenn alle Landesverbände (und der VDSF - Bundesverband) sich so vorblidlich gemeldet hätten die der aus S - H (der unter anderem dafür auch gelobt wurde), wäre sicherlich darüber keine Kritik aufgekommen.



> Diese kann und muß eindeutig bejaht werden. Wessen Interessen denn sonst, wenn nicht die der Angler?


Wie in Parteien und Gewerkschaften gibt es da sicherlich in unterschiedlichen Gliederungen unterschiedlich engagierte Menschen.

Aus der Weigerung vieler Verbände die Fragen zu beantworten kann man sicher nicht unbedingt ableiten, dass diese Funktionäre nicht die Angler vertreten würden - es legt aber zumindest die Vermutung oder Möglichkeit nahe, dass es sich da (auch wie in Politik, Gewerkschaften und anderen Verbänden) zumindet teilweise um Funkionäre handelt, denen ein Posten mehr bedeutet als konkretes Handeln.



> anstatt fristgerecht den umfangreichen Fragenkatalog des AB zu bearbeiten.


Dazu waren zum einen über zwei Monate Zeit, zum anderen hätte für jeden dieser Verbände (DAV UND VDSF) immerhin die Möglichkeit bestanden sich zu melden, um "Fristverlängerung" zu bitten oder wenigstens den Eingang der Mail zu bestätigen.



> Es wäre verkehrt, sich aus Verärgerung - und vielleicht unüberlegt - von ihnen zu trennen.


Dieser Meinung bin auch - Aber hier greift der Föderalismus mal positiv: 
Ein Wechsel wäre da sicherlich besser als ein kompletter Ausstieg.

Wer sich also in den Antworten seines Landesverbandes (egal ob DAV oder VDSF) nicht wiederfinden kann oder wer die Weigerung zur Kommunikation oder Information seines Verbandes als nicht hinnehmbar empfindet, kann ja seinem Verein vorschlagen, vom VDSF zum DAV - oder eben umgekehrt - zu wechseln.

Und noch was persönliches:
Ich kenne Herrn Vollborn nicht persönlich aber aus verschiedenen Mails/Telefonaten und denke, dass gerade sein Einsatz für die Belange der Angler als vorbildlich gelten kann. Aber auch der VDSF - Verband in S - H besteht nicht nur aus "Vollborns".

Und gerade solche Leute (wie auch den anderen antwortenden Verbänden) sollte man für Ihr Engagement auch ausdrücklich loben (wie geschehen und hiermit nochmals ausdrücklich wiederholt). 

Und auch nochmals wiederholt:
Das alles hat nichts mit den Antworten auf die Fragen zu tun - das muss/soll jeder selber entscheiden ob er die aus den Antworten hervorgehende Einstellung mittragen will und kann - wie gesagt: 
Es gibt immer die Alternative VDSF - DAV - VDFS- je nachdem welche Einstellung einem persönlich oder einem Verein besser zu passen scheint.

Und genauso muss man den Nichtantwortern in meinen Augen auf die Zehen treten. Das sehe ich wie Herr Vollborn auch:


> Sicherlich ist es unverständlich und überaus unhöflich, auf die Fragen des AB nicht zu antworten.



Aber nur wenn die Verbände konkret etwas spüren (Wechsel, Austritte) wird sich da was ändern, vorher wird scheinbar kein Funktionär (von positiven Ausnahmen abgesehen) es nötig haben, sich mit den Wünschen und Vorstellungen seiner Klientel auseinanderzusetzen.

Es wäre schön (wenngleich ich das nicht glaube), wenn sich da etwas bewegen könnte.

Dass sich nichts bewegen wird, liegt im übrigen in meinen Augen an den Anglern und ihren Vereinen genauso, wie an vielen Verbandsfunktionären.

Denn wen die Angler die Verbände nicht "auf Trab" bringen um ihre Vorstellungen einzubringen, darf man sich auch nicht beschweren wenn nix passiert.

Wenn das auf Grund dieser Geschichte hier passieren würde, dann denke würden wir alle - Angler und Verbände - ein Stück weiter kommen.

Und zuzm letzten Mal:
Nochmals einen ausdrücklichen Dank an Herrn Vollborn zum einen für die Antworten und zum anderen auch fürs aktive diskutieren hier!!

Da könnten sich viele (VDSF und DAV) Funktionäre ein Beispiel nehmen!!!


----------



## Sailfisch (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Sehr geehrter Herr Vollborn,

auch ich möchte Ihnen meine Anerkennung für die geleistete Arbeit, namentlich die Beantwortung des Fragenkatalogs, aber auch für das Postings in dieser Diskussion, aussprechen. 

Leider muß ich aber etwas Wasser in den Wein gießen:



Vollborn schrieb:


> Es ist enttäuschend, daß hier auf fünf Seiten stammtischmäßig über den angeblich geringen Nutzen der Fischereiverbände diskutiert wird, obwohl nur wenige Angler das Wirken der Verbände beurteilen können.



Ich stimme insoweit mit Ihnen überein, als daß eine pauschale Kritik, nach dem Motto: "Ich mag keine Vereinsmeierei und Vereine und Verbände braucht kein Mensch", fehl geht und zeigt, daß sich jemand nicht mit dem tatsächlichen Wirken der Verbände auseinandergesetzt hat.
Sie haben Recht, wenn Sie die Stellungnahmen zu Gesetzentwürfen als eine der wichtigsten Aufgaben der (Landes-) Verbände beschreiben. Nur leider fehlt den Verbänden dafür das entsprechende Know how. Nicht jedem Verband ist es vergönnt einen Juristen als Geschäftsführer zu beschäftigen, welcher sich zumindest im Ansatz in die entsprechenden Thematiken einarbeiten kann, obschon dies für einen einzelnen ohnehin sehr schwierig ist. 



Vollborn schrieb:


> Wessen Interessen denn sonst, wenn nicht die der Angler?



Ich glaube dort liegt das Kernproblem. Leider vertritt aus meiner Sicht der VDSF nicht - oder jedenfalls nicht in der Form wie ich es mir vorstellen würde - die Angler.
Einerseits scheint sich der wesentliche Teil der Verbandsarbeit des VDSF-Bundesverbandes aber auch einiger Landesverbände auf das Casting zu beziehen. Ich habe nichts gegen Casting; wer meint auf Zielscheiben werfen zu müssen soll das gerne machen, man muß aber erkennen, daß die Interessen von Anglern und Castingsportlern nur sehr bedingt Deckungsgleich. Sie sind nicht gegenläufig, aber sie liegen auch nicht parallel. Aus meiner Sicht müßten sich die Castingsportler in einem gesonderten Verband organisieren.
Andererseits schafft es der VDSF immer wieder den Angelgegner frühzeitig in die Arme zu fallen. Ich erinnere an die leidige Diskussion zum Thema C&R. Seit Jahren ist der VDSF "Der erste Mann an der Spritze!" wenn dagegen geschossen wird. (Erinnert sei an die Diskussion am deutschen Fischereitag, wo auch Sie anwesend waren). 
Anstelle diejenigen, welche das Thema pro Angler wissenschaftlich aufarbeiten zu unterstützen, tut der VDSF alles, um diese Personen, namentlich Prof. Robert Arlinghaus, zu diskreditieren. 
Bei allem gebotenen Respekt, aber das kann es wirklich nicht sein! Das wäre in etwa so, als wenn die Tabakindustrie diejenigen Gutachter, welche sich für ein Rauchverbot aussprechen, unterstützen würde und die Gegner eines solchen mit allen Mitteln bekämpfen würde. 
In diesem Punkt ist meine Ansicht von Verbandsarbeit, welche ich im wesentlichen in Lobbyarbeit sehe, unvereinbar mit der Sicht des VDSF. 
Ähnliche Entwicklungen wie bei C&R gab es beim lebenden Köderfisch und dem Einsatz vom Setzkescher. Überspitzt könnte man formulieren: "Wer solche Verbandsvertreter hat, benötigt keine Feinde mehr!"

In meinem eigenen Landesverband habe ich versucht projektbezogen die Lage zu ändern und hatte zum Teil sogar Erfolg. An die großen Themen will unser Präsident jedoch nicht ran. Auch unser Verein überlegt, angestoßen durch mich, den VDSF zu verlassen, weil wir es für schlechterdings unerträglich halten, Beiträge zu zahlen um Argumentationen zu stützen und zu finanzieren, welche gegen die Angler verendet werden. 

Ich stimme Ihnen zu, daß wir Verbände - insbesondere handlungsfähige Verbände - als Sach- und Interessenwalter dringend benötigen. Ob momentan der VDSF als solcher angesehen werden kann, kann jedenfalls nicht ohne weiteres mit JA beantwortet werden, auch wenn es in dessen Reihen  - ausweislich Ihres Beispiels - gute Leute gibt.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

#h Nun Boardies Freunde Feinde & Kritiker ich halt mich kurz da ich nur wenig gelesen habe zu diesem Thema 
und nur einige der einzelnen Posting´s 
doch eines weiß ich als VDSF Mitglied...und Mitglied der IHK...

alles unfreiwillig möchte ich betonen!!!:c 

Doch nun hat sich für mich bestätigt dass ICH NIX verpasst habe die letzte Jahre 
"NICHT"
dem 
ADAC "als Beispiel" 
anzugehören...!!!

Grüsse aus Indien#h


----------



## JoBre (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Sicher birgt dieses Thema eine Menge an Streit- und Diskussionspotential. Vieles wurde hier auch zum größten Teil sachlich und ausführlich dargestellt. Dies alles zu wiederholen oder zusammenzustellen ist überflüssig.

Ich möchte mich aber ausdrücklich für unsere Verbände aussprechen. Ohne deren Arbeit wären wir nicht da, wo wir heute sind. Die Politik hätte uns einerseits längst das Hobby vergällt und uns einen gesetzlichen Riegel vorgeschoben. Der andere Part ist die Arbeit in Richtung Naturschutz. Die Erhaltung unserer Gewässer und die Besatzmaßnahmen haben doch auch dafür gesorgt, dass wir heute überhaupt noch Fische fangen können.

Einige diskutieren hier darüber, ob sie nicht aus dem Verein (oder der Verein aus dem Verband) austreten sollen. Aber nur um ein Zeichen zu setzen? Damit die Verantwortlichen wach werden? - Eine sehr kurzsichtige Betrachtungsweise. Was passiert dann? Die Verbände werden geschwächt, sowohl in ihrer Mitgliederzahl als auch zwangläufig in ihrer ohnehin nicht so starken Finanzkraft. Unter diesen Voraussetzungen sind Forderungen gegenüber der Politik ungleich schwerer vorzubringen und durchzusetzen. Wenn alle das machen, haben wir keinen organisierten Verband mehr. Wer fordert dann unsere Bedürfnisse bei der Politik ein? Wollt ihr mit einem Verein mit 100 Mitgliedern zum Landtag reisen und Forderungen aufstellen? Ihr könnt euch sicher vorstellen, was die mit eurer Forderung machen. Anders sieht es doch aus, wenn ein Landesverband mit 41.000 Mitgliedern dort aufschlägt.

Ich kann verstehen, dass ihr über das Verhalten der Verbände verärgert seid. Es sind alles Menschen, die einen engagieren sich mehr, einige andere eben weniger. Ihr könnt nicht von jedem Verbandsvorstand den gleichen Eifer und den gleichen Ehrgeiz verlangen. Es sind auch Menschen in den Vorständen, die können sich nicht gut in Schrift und Form ausdrücken und scheuen deshalb öffentliche Stellungnahmen. Oder sie sind beruflich oder gesundheitlich zeitlich so sehr gebunden, dass ihnen einfach die Zeit fehlt, alle Bedürfnisträger mit Informationen zufrieden zu stellen.

Und hier genau sind wir alle gefragt. Wie oft erlebe ich es, dass, wenn Freiwillige für solche Ehrenämter gesucht werden, alle betreten zu Boden schauen. Keiner will - bis sich dann endlich einer bereit erklärt. Und genau dieser bekommt dann in Amt und Würden die Kritik derer zu spüren, die sich bei der Wahl so bedeckt gehalten haben. Diese reißen jetzt den Mund auf und kritisieren und kritisieren und sagen, was sie alles besser gemacht hätten.

Leute, beteiligt euch bitte alle aktiv am Vereins-/Verbandsgeschehen. Dann können wir mehr bewegen. Und ganz wichtig wäre eine Einigkeit unter uns Anglern. Wir verbringen viel zu viel Zeit damit, uns mit unseren unterschiedlichen Ansichten selbst zu bekriegen und gegenseitig zu kritisieren. Diese Diskussion ist ein Beispiel dafür. Das führt zu nichts.

Seht das mal aus der Sicht der Politiker. Wir fordern und die schauen zu uns herunter, wir wir uns gegenseitig aufreiben. Wenn wir hier keine vereinigte Stärke demonstieren, sondern vielmehr unseren Sand im Getriebe offen zu Markte tragen, werden unsere Forderungen in der Politik wirkungslos im Sand versickern.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Herr Vollborn, Respekt für Ihr Auftreten hier im Forum.

Es ist sicher unstrittig, daß es in den Verbänden Menschen gibt, denen die Interessen der Angler wahrhaft am Herzen liegen und die selbst mit Fleisch und Blut Angler sind !

Dennoch, unsere Kritik richtet sich nicht an Einzelpersonen aus, sondern am Verband als Institution. Und in der Summe fällt das Urteil leider negativ aus. Daran ändern auch die von Ihnen ( sicher zu Recht ) aufgezählten Einzelerfolge nichts. 

In einem Punkt möchte ich Ihnen allerdings ganz vehement wiedersprechen, und dieser Punkt betrifft die Nichtbeantwortung des Fragenkataloges.

Sie nennen das ungehörig und führen Zeitmangel als Entschuldigung an. Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, daß weder mangelnde Erziehung noch fehlende Zeit der Grund ist, sondern die altbekannte Taktik der Verbände, nämlich das Aussitzen unangenehmer Probleme. In so fern rechne ich auch nicht mit weiteren Reaktionen, insbesondere nicht vom Dachverband. Und wenn, dann werden es wieder Inhaltlose und stark interpretationsfähige Aussagen sein.

Sie und Ihre Kollegen können mich , nein uns, aber gerne eines besseren belehren.
Ich fordere Sie daher auf hier und jetzt zum Thema Catch und Release Stellung zu nehmen. Wie Sie wissen ist es ein brandaktuelles Thema.
Mich interessiert dabei nicht, wie die Praxis des Fischens aus Freude am Drill eingestuft wird, das ist bekannt und wird auch unter den Anglern kontrovers diskutiert.
Mich bedrückt der Standpunkt des VdSF, daß jeder gefangene und nicht geschonte oder unter dem Mindestmaß liegende Fisch dem Wasser entnommen und getötet werden muß. Die Betonung liegt dabei auf dem ( u.a. vom VdSF NRW mir gegenüber mündlich bestätigten ) *" muß "* .

Ralf


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

@JoBre

Was die freiwillige Mitarbeit angeht, pflichte ich Dir bei.
Ansonsten allerdings kann ich Deinen Aussagen allerdings nicht folgen.
Wer auch immer sich für ein Amt zur Kandidatur stellt, muß im Falle einer erfolgreichen Wahl im Sinne seiner Wähler agieren. Das derjenige dabei von Minderheiten Kritik erfährt, ist Bestandteil jeder Führungsposition. Kommt die Kritik jedoch von einer Mehrheit, macht er etwas grundlegend falsch. 

In keinem anderen Land gibt es eine solche Fülle von Beschränkungen. In keinem anderen Land wird dem Tierschutz so nach dem Mund gearbeitet. In keinem anderen Land ist das Image der Angler so schlecht wie in Deutschland.

Und falls es Dir entgangen ist: Das Ziel ist nicht, den Verbänden die Grundlage zu entziehen. Das Ziel ist einen Verband zu haben, der die Interessen der Angler ausreichend vertritt. 
Wenn und die Verbände nicht ernst nehmen, kann ein Verbandswechsel oder ein zwischenzeitlicher Austritt allerdings durchaus ein Mittel sein, den Herren den Ernst der Lage vor Augen zu führen. 

Du schreibst:  Ohne deren Arbeit wären wir nicht da, wo wir heute sind. 

Das stimmt allerdings, kann aber von zwei Seiten gesehen werden. Ich frage Dich: Wo wären wir heute mit einem starken und den Anglern entsprechendem Verband, und wo werden wir mit den vorhandenen Verbänden morgen sein ?

Ralf


----------



## arno (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> @JoBre
> 
> Was die freiwillige Mitarbeit angeht, pflichte ich Dir bei.
> Ansonsten allerdings kann ich Deinen Aussagen allerdings nicht folgen.
> ...



So sehe ich das auch.
Ich bin zb. Fischereiaufseher.
Ich habe mich dazu freiwillig gemeldet.
Also muss ich auch Kontrollen machen.
Da reicht es nicht, wenn ich mal eben wenn ich zum Angeln fahre mal schnell einen Angler kontrolliere den ich da gerade sehe.
Nein ich muß auch so öfters losfahren und kontrollieren, auch wenns meine Freizeit kostet .
Sonst bräuchte ich den Job nicht machen.


----------



## arno (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Was schon recht komisch ist, das sich hier so wenig beteiligen.
Ich meine , das uns das alle interessieren sollte.
Hier werden wohl einige Angst haben sich zu äussern.
Aber bedenkt:
Lieber mal nen falschen Satz schreiben, als nichts zu unternehmen.
Jeder hat seine Meinung, ob die richtig ist, naja, aber man diskutiert mit.
Das finde ich wichtiger als zu wissen wie ich den Köder montiere.
Denn sonst gibts bald eh nichts mehr zu montieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



> Was schon recht komisch ist, das sich hier so wenig beteiligen.


Finde ich eigentlich nicht.

Denn ehrlich sein sollten wir schon:
Angler sind in Vereinen/Verbänden organisiert um Zugang zu attraktiven Gewässern zu haben und in diesen angeln zu können ohne allzu große bürokratische Hemmnisse.

Mehr oder weniger "theoretische" Diskussionen über die moralisch/ethische Berechtigung des Angelns an sich interessieren keinen Angler (vernünftiger Grund, wird von einem Teil der Verbände ohne Not (und ohne rechtliche Grundlage) nur im Verzehr von selbst gefangenen Fischen gesehen), solange er diese Möglichkeiten noch hat.

Nun versuchen Vereine/Verbände im "Kampf" mit den Schützerlobbys, die das Angeln am liebsten ganz abschaffen würden, für die Angler einen möglichst "gangbaren" und politisch/rechtlich einigermaßen sicheren Weg zu gehen.

Wie so oft auch in der großen Politik verliert man sich dabei in Fachdiskussionen um einzeln Punkte, welche der "normale" Mensch, respektive Angler, einfach nicht mehr nachvollziehen kann.

Es wird zusätzlich auch immer wieder "Europa" als Schreckgespenst angeführt, denn daher werden zukünftig noch viel schlimmere Dinge auf die Angler zu kommen.

Statt aber solche Details zu diskutieren und/oder im mehr oder weniger vorauseilendem Gehorsam verbandsseitig den Anglernb immer weitere Restriktionen aufzuerlegen "um das Angeln überhaupt noch zu ermöglichen", sollte man hier auch mal einen Blick sowohl auf Realitäten wie auch über Grenzen werfen.

Diskussionen um das moralisch/ethische Recht des Menschen angeln zu gehen, gibt es in der Form (dazu noch unterstützt von Verbänden) wohl nur in Deutschland - überall sonst in der Welt versuchen Vereine, Verbände und Organisationen den Anglern das Leben leichter zu machen.

Und das sicherlich nicht zu Unrecht, denn sieht man mal von den moralisch/ethischen Diskussionen ab, hat die Bewirtschaftung von Gewässern jeder Art durch Angler (inkl. dem daraus resultirenden Tourismus) eigentlich nur positive Aspekte.

Und dies sowohl wirtschaftlich (jeder Angler gibt vorlkswirtschaftlich ca. 1.000 Euro/Jahr für sein Hobby aus im Schnitt), wie aber auch ökologisch:
Die Bewirtschaftung von Gewässern durch Angler führt zu höheren Einnahmen für einen größeren Bevölkerungskreis bei gleichzeitig geringerer  Entnahmemenge als bei Bewirtschaftung durch berufliche Fischerei.

Würden die Verbände daher offensiver "das Menschenrecht aufs Angeln" propagieren statt sich (nur) in - zumindest in meinen Augen - kleinkarierter "Ängstlichkeit" vor den Schützern wegzuducken, wäre sicher sowohl die Meinung über die Arbeit der Verbände bei der Anglerschaft positiver wie auch die Bereitschaft selber aktiver mitzuwirken.

Nicht umsonst haben wir von der Redaktion ja den Fragebogen an die Verbände geschickt:
Um ihnen die Möglichkeit zu geben ihre Arbeit vorszustellen, um in eine Diskussion zu kommen, um auch die Angler zu aktivieren.... 

Realistisch betrachtet werden die meisten Verbände weiterhin im "Tagesgeschäft" ums gesetzliche "Kleinklein" verharren, und die Angler werden (wenn überhaupt) erst aktiv werden, wenn gesetzliche oder auch verbandsinterne Restriktionen ihnen keine "Grauzonen" mehr lassen, in denen sie in gewohnter Weise ihrer Leidenschaft nachgehen können.

Wie gesagt, vielleicht wäre es gut , wenn Verbände da einmal ans "Eingemachte" gehen würden - die Forderung nach "Angeln als Menschenrecht" mit positiven ökologischen und ökonomischen Folgen - um vielleicht damit die Angler insgesamt auch zu mehr öffentlicher Aktivität zu bewegen.

Die Unterstützung - soweit möglich - vom Anglerboard ist dabei allen sicher, die etwas Positives für Angler bewegen wollen.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Würden die Verbände daher offensiver "das Menschenrecht aufs Angeln" propagieren statt sich (nur) in - zumindest in meinen Augen - *kleinkarierter "Ängstlichkeit"* vor den "Schützern" wegzuducken, wäre sicher sowohl die Meinung über die Arbeit der Verbände bei der Anglerschaft positiver wie auch die Bereitschaft selber aktiver mitzuwirken.


 
*Jaaaaaa!*
Und diesen durchgedrückten Rücken und diese selbstbewußte Stirn sollten wir auch hier im Forum haben - und zeigen. Mir kommt jedes Mal die Galle hoch, wenn wieder jemand den Finger hebt und irgendwas ängstliches von der PETA mümmelt, und man solle doch vorsichtig sein. Angler, seid ihr Männer* oder Memmen! Dieses Duckmäusertum haben wir nicht nötig!

Wir Angler leisten etwas, wir können darauf stolz sein und wir haben ein selbstverständliches Recht auf unser Tun. Ja, wir sollten uns darum kümmern, unsere schwarzen Schäfchen auf den Weg der Tugend zurückzuführen (die exhibitionistischen Extrem-Releaser und die gedankenlosen Alles-Abknüppler schaden uns gleichermaßen), aber insgesamt stehen wir gut da!

* Da schließe ich selbstbewußte Frauen selbstverständlich mit ein, war nur symbolisch gemeint, und wegen der Alliteration auf M...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



> Mir kommt jedes Mal die Galle hoch, wenn wieder jemand den Finger hebt und irgendwas ängstliches von der PETA mümmelt, und man solle doch vorsichtig sein. Angler, seid ihr Männer* oder Memmen! Dieses Duckmäusertum haben wir nicht nötig!


Duckmäusertum sicher nicht, die Macht der Schützer/Spendensammellobby darf man aber trotzdem nicht unterschätzen!!

Und da haben sicherlich viele Vereine/Verbände im Kleinen und/oder Verborgenenen auch was getan in konkreten Fällen, was man durchaus anerkennen sollte.

Aber ich erwarte eben gerade auch hier MEHR von den Verbänden.

Nämlich zumindest den Versuch die "Meinungsführerschaft" in der Gesellschaft zurück zu gewinnen - oder kann es im Interesse des Volkes sein, dass spendensammelnde Schützerlobbiesten diktieren, was moralisch/ethisch richtig und/oder unter sinnvollem Natur/Umwelt/Biotopschutz etc. zu verstehen ist??

Wer hat da wohl mehr Einblick?

Menschen aus der Praxis (Angler, Jäger, bäuerliche Landwirte, Küstenfischer etc.) oder die ökoromantischen Theoretiker aus den Tiefen der von Spenden wohlmeinender Menschen und dem schlechten Gewissen der Industrie finanzierter Studierstuben???


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Würden die Verbände daher offensiver "das Menschenrecht aufs Angeln" propagieren statt sich (nur) in - zumindest in meinen Augen - kleinkarierter "Ängstlichkeit" vor den Schützern wegzuducken, wäre sicher sowohl die Meinung über die Arbeit der Verbände bei der Anglerschaft positiver wie auch die Bereitschaft selber aktiver mitzuwirken.
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Vollborn (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

@Ralle_24: Wir sind beide im AB als „Mitglieder“ eingeschrieben, insofern haben wir hier nichts zu „fordern“. Wenn ich aber gebeten werde, meine Meinung zu „c&r“ zu sagen, so sind zunächst folgende Feststellungen zu treffen:

1. Die Entscheidung, einen Fisch zurückzusetzen oder zu töten und zu verwerten, ist im Zusammenspiel des Tierschutzes, also des Schutzes eines Individuums, und des Artenschutzes, also des Bestandsschutzes, zu treffen. Der Bestandsschutz ist gegenüber dem Schutz eines einzelnen Tieres höherwertiger. Ist aber der Bestand nicht gefährdet, gibt es keinen Grund, im Tierschutz nachzulassen und diesen zu reduzieren.

2. Wer angelt, beabsichtigt, einen Fisch zu fangen. Wer keinen Fisch fangen will, darf nicht angeln, jedenfalls nicht mit einem beköderten Haken.

3. Der Fang eines Fisches ist für diesen mit unnatürlichem Streß verbunden. Dieser bedarf einer Rechtfertigung, eines vernünftigen Grundes, nach dem Tierschutzgesetz.

4. Als Rechtfertigung gilt die sinnvolle Verwertung des Fanges, vor allem als hochwertiges Nahrungsmittel.

5. Ist die Verwertung des Fanges von vornherein nicht gewollt, darf ich wegen des Tierschutzes nicht angeln, s.o. unter Ziffer 2, Satz 2.

6. Ist die Verwertung nur bestimmter Fänge gewollt, so muß unterschieden werden. Kann oder will ich etwa einen Aal nicht verwerten, so sollte ich nicht nachts mit Wurm auf Grund angeln. Bin ich auf den Fang eines Hechtes aus, angele aber einen Zander, der in dem Gewässer sehr selten ist, so ist das Zurücksetzen des Zanders aus Gründen des übergeordneten Bestandsschutzes, s.o. Ziffer 1, gerechtfertigt. Fange ich aber – von der Art her wunschgemäß – einen Karpfen, aber in einer Größe, die mir persönlich nicht gefällt, etwa weil der Fisch so groß ist, daß der Geschmack möglicherweise nicht optimal ist, so gibt es aus rechtlicher Sicht keine Rechtfertigung, diesen zurückzusetzen.

So ist die Rechtslage und so muß ein Verband argumentieren, wenn er von der Politik und Verwaltung ernst genommen werden will. Den Anglern nach dem Mund zu reden und irgendwelche Forderungen aufzustellen, die nicht ansatzweise umsetzbar sind, bringt vielleicht Zustimmung an der Basis, mehr aber auch nicht. Und aus meiner Sicht reicht das nicht. Ich möchte nicht Mitglied eines Verbandes sein, der mir lediglich meine persönliche Meinung oder mein Wunschdenken bestätigt. Den Beitrag wert ist nur ein Verband, der seriös und wirkungsvoll handelt, auch wenn mir einzelne Entscheidungen nicht gefallen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



> Allerdings ist nach den Erfarhrungen der Vergangenheit das Interesse der Verbände an einer Zusammenarbeit mit der Basis der Angler nicht vorhanden. Die kann man nämlich nicht so einfach einnorden.



Und nochmal:
Ja, aber....

Denn auch umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus:
Wie groß ist denn das Interesse der Angler sich aktiv in der Verbandsarbeit einzubringen (warum auch immer, verschiedene Gründe - an denen sowohl die Angler selber wie auch die Verbände/Vereine ihren Teil der Schuld tragen - habe ich ja schon aufgeführt))??


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Zu den Ausführungen von Herrn Vollborn 
hier ein rechtlicher Aufsatz zum Thema c+r, man muss also nicht unbedingt zwingend der hier von Herrn Vollborn respektive der mancher Verbände vertretenen Meinung sein, sondern kann da durchaus auch anders argumentieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



> einen Karpfen, aber in einer Größe, die mir persönlich nicht gefällt, etwa weil der Fisch so groß ist, daß der Geschmack möglicherweise nicht optimal ist, so gibt es aus rechtlicher Sicht keine Rechtfertigung, diesen zurückzusetzen


Liegt ein "sinnvoller Grund zum Töten eines Wirbeltieres" vor, wenn ein Angler zum Beispiel (gehen wir mal von einem Ein - Personen - Haushalt aus) einen Karpfen von über 10 Kilo fängt, den er als Einzelperson ja nicht sinnvoll verwerten kann??

Wie gesagt, man kann hier durchaus sehr unterschiedlicher Meinung sein.

Die Frage ist dabei ob dann die Verbände die eher restriktive Meinung der Schützerlobbies zu dem Thema übernehmen und propagieren oder eher die Sichtweise der Angler vertreten..


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

PS:
Auch wenn ich hier anderer Meinung bin als Herr Vollborn, *möchte ich es nicht versäumen gerade deswegen nochmals meinen Dank an ihn auszusprechen,* dass er im Gegensatz zu den Vetretern vieler anderer Verbände die Kommunikation mit den Anglern sucht und wahrnimmt!
Wäre ein gutes Beispiel für viele andere Funktionäre!!!


----------



## Vollborn (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Nun muß ich mich nochmals melden, anschließend bin ich dann erst einmal wieder offline.

Der Aufsatz bzw. das Referat beschäftigt sich mit dem Straftatbestand der Tierquälerei nach § 17 TierSchG. Hier ist tatsächlich das Merkmal der „Erheblichkeit“ von Bedeutung, d.h. eine Handlung ist strafbar, wenn einem Wirbeltier
a) aus Rohheit erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden
b) länger anhaltende oder sich wiederholende erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden zugefügt werden.

In § 1 TierSchG besagt Satz 2 jedoch, daß niemand einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen darf. Auf das Merkmal der „Erheblichkeit“ kommt es hier nicht an.

Es ist also zu unterscheiden zwischen Handlungen, die § 1 TierSchG widersprechen und solchen, die § 17 TierSchG zuwiderlaufen. Beide sind verboten, aber nur letztere ist als Straftat mit einer Freiheits- oder Geldstrafe bedroht, und eben nur diese war Gegenstand des Referates.

Nun muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, wie er sich verhalten will: ob er nur Handlungen mit einer konkreten Strafdrohung unterlässt oder auch solche eben unterhalb einer Straftat, die in gleichem Maße vom Gesetzgeber – und damit letztlich mehrheitlich vom Volk – nicht gewünscht werden.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist dabei ob dann die Verbände die eher restriktive Meinung der Schützerlobbies zu dem Thema übernehmen und propagieren oder eher die Sichtweise der Angler vertreten..


 
Es stellt sich nicht ernsthaft die Frage, entweder für die Schützer oder für die Angler zu sein!
Zum einen sind Angler in weiten Bereichen selbst Schützer.
Zum anderen: Das Wunschdenken in allen Ehren, aber wir müssen uns an die Normen halten und - über die Verbände - dafür kämpfen, daß die gesetzten Grenzen reduziert werden, daß die Einschränkungen fallen. Solange sie aber existieren, gelten sie.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



> In § 1 TierSchG besagt Satz 2 jedoch, daß niemand einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen darf. Auf das Merkmal der „Erheblichkeit“ kommt es hier nicht an.


Sehe ich genauso.
Und in meinen (zugegeben nicht juristisch geschulten) Augen ist das Angeln an sich aber schon ein sehr vernünftiger Grund.

Und genau das zu vertreten ist mein "Wunschdenken" bzw. meine Erwartung.

Denn gerade das Angeln ist ja sowohl okölogisch wie auch ökonomisch der sinnvollste Weg um Gewässer zu bewirtschaften und bietet damit ja gerade den geforderten vernünftigen Grund.

Oder ist es "vernünftig" auf die Ökoromantiker und deren Lobby zu hören, für die jeglicher Eingriff (ob mit positiven oder negativen Folgen) in die Natur zuerst mal negativ ist und moralisch/ethisch verworfen wird??

Warum muss ich mich da der Deutungshoheit der Schützerlobbies beugen??

Oder warum muss ein Anglerverband die Deutungshoheit der Schützerlobbies anerkennen??

Oder ist es nicht gerade Aufgabe eines Anglerverbandes, diese Deutungshoheit - sofern nicht vorhanden - zurück zu gewinnen??


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



Vollborn schrieb:


> @Ralle_24: Wir sind beide im AB als „Mitglieder“ eingeschrieben, insofern haben wir hier nichts zu „fordern“. Wenn ich aber gebeten werde, meine Meinung zu „c&r“ zu sagen, so sind zunächst folgende Feststellungen zu treffen:
> 
> 1. Die Entscheidung, einen Fisch zurückzusetzen oder zu töten und zu verwerten, ist im Zusammenspiel des Tierschutzes, also des Schutzes eines Individuums, und des Artenschutzes, also des Bestandsschutzes, zu treffen. Der Bestandsschutz ist gegenüber dem Schutz eines einzelnen Tieres höherwertiger. Ist aber der Bestand nicht gefährdet, gibt es keinen Grund, im Tierschutz nachzulassen und diesen zu reduzieren.
> 
> ...


Wenn ein Verband nicht in der Lage ist, die Belange der Mehrheit seiner Mitglieder entsprechend zu vertreten, dann verliert er seine Existenzberechtigung. Ein Tier nicht ohne vernünftige Grund töten zu müssen, ist im übrigen Ansatz genug.


Vielen Dank für Ihre Stellungnahme.

Genau diese Aussage habe ich leider erwartet. Sie hat nichts, aber auch gar nichts mit der Praxis der Angelfischerei zu tun. Hier wird so argumentiert und formuliert, daß man als Verband nicht in die Verlegenheit gerät, sich mit Gerichten oder verblendeten Tierschützern ( es gibt auch nichtverblendete ) auseinandersetzen zu müssen. Ducken statt kämpfen. 
Was Sie hier im Verbandsnamen fordern, bringt jeden vernünftigen Angler in schwere moralische Konflikte und außerdem hart an den Rand einer Bestrafung. Man kann es ja nur falsch machen. Setzte ich den nichtgewünschten Fisch zurück, mache ich mich strafbar. Töte ich diesen ohne ihn verwerten zu können auch. Kommt es zum Gerichtsverfahren, lehnt sich der Verband zurück und sagt, der Angler hat gegen geltendes Recht vertsoßen. 
Genau so stelle ich mir die Arbeit eines Verbandes vor. 

Tut mir Leid Herr Vollborn, da ist der Standpunkt des DAV zu diesem Thema doch tausendmal realitätsnäher. Ich hoffe, das dies von vielen Anglern so gesehen wird und der DAV wachsen kann. In diesem Verband können wir offenbar noch mehr bewegen als im VdSF.


----------



## Kurzer (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Nur mal ganz kurz etwas in den Raum geworfen:

Das Jagdgesetzbuch, sowie das Fischereigesetzbuch ähneln sich sehr stark. Zum einen könnte es daran liegen das ich schon Ausgaben gesehen habe welche der selbe Autor verfasst hat zum anderen könnte es daran liegen !!!Achtung Ironie:" Beides hat was mit dem Nachstellen von Tieren zu tun, da gelten dann auch die gleichen Gesetzen!" Ironie Ende!


----------



## Sailfisch (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Letztlich muß ich mich nun sehr ernsthaft fragen, ob nicht die hier dargelegte Argumentation von Herrn Vollborn der Tropfen im Faß ist, der gleiches zum überlaufen bringt.



Vollborn schrieb:


> So ist die Rechtslage und so muß ein Verband argumentieren, wenn er von der Politik und Verwaltung ernst genommen werden will. Den Anglern nach dem Mund zu reden und irgendwelche Forderungen aufzustellen, die nicht ansatzweise umsetzbar sind, bringt vielleicht Zustimmung an der Basis, mehr aber auch nicht. Und aus meiner Sicht reicht das nicht. Ich möchte nicht Mitglied eines Verbandes sein, der mir lediglich meine persönliche Meinung oder mein Wunschdenken bestätigt. Den Beitrag wert ist nur ein Verband, der seriös und wirkungsvoll handelt, auch wenn mir einzelne Entscheidungen nicht gefallen.



Ich möchte an dieser Stelle nicht die Fachdebatte zu C&R führen. Nur ein Hinweis sei mir noch erlaubt. 

Dem rhetorisch unkundigen mag Ihre vorstehend zitierte Argumentation überzeugen, der erfahrene Rhetoriker erkennt darin sofort ein rhetorisches Stilmittel. Es ist seit jeher eine Möglichkeit in jeder Debatte zu jedem Thema, den Andersdenkenden zu bezichtigen er sage die "Unwahrheit", nur man selbst vertrete "die Wahrheit". Wie auch vorliegend geht dies dann meist mit Feststellungen wie "unseriös" etc. einher. Mit einer fairen (wissenschaftlichen) Debatte hat das indessen nichts zu tun.



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Das wäre in etwa so, als wenn die Tabakindustrie diejenigen Gutachter, welche sich für ein Rauchverbot aussprechen, unterstützen würde und die Gegner eines solchen mit allen Mitteln bekämpfen würde.
> In diesem Punkt ist meine Ansicht von Verbandsarbeit, welche ich im wesentlichen in Lobbyarbeit sehe, unvereinbar mit der Sicht des VDSF.



Auch wenn der VDSF für sich die Wahrheit gepachtet hat, bleibt es bei meiner vorstehend zitierten Meinung.


----------



## arno (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Ich möchte mal wissen, ob die Bauern\Landwirte auch so was zu hören bekommen.
Denn wo ist es Artgerecht ein Schwein oder Rindfiech in einen Stall zu stecken, dazu noch in einen engen Pferch und dort zu mästen.
Jeder dieser Bauern gehörte doch angeklagt, verurteilt und für lebenslang eingesperrt.
Nur darum wird sich kaum gekümmert.
Ok, es sind in den letzten Jahren einige Gesetzesänderungen ins rollen gekommen, siehe Beispiel Geflügelzucht, aber wie oft wird dort gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstoßen.
Jede Minute, Stunde, Tag, Woche Monat ,Jahr.
Liegt es daran, das dies unsere Hauptnahrungsquelle ist?!?
Das die Lobby stärker ist?!?

Siehe auch das Thema Aalschwund.
Jeder weis woran es liegt , aber die Angler bekommen erst mal druck.
So kann man ja das Thema erstmal verschieben, und wenn kaum noch was geht und es sich eh nicht mehr lohnt auf Glasaal zu fischen, stellen wir den Aal unter Schutz.
Es gibt halt auch Gesetze die absoluter Schwachsin sind.
Das traurige ist nur, das dies gesetze nicht geändert werden.


----------



## Martin Purps (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Hallo,

meine private Meinung, leider ein bisschen ein Rundumschlag.

Erst mal möchte ich Robert Vollborn vom LSFV für die unaufgeregte und sachliche Darstellung der rechtlichen Lage danken. Aufklärung tut not wie man liest! Wie gesagt, Normen, Werte und Moral (Ethik) eines Landes lassen sich in den jeweiligen Gesetzen finden und so ist es auch im Tier- und Naturschutz. Tierschutz steht neuerdings bei uns auch in der Verfassung, das zeigt welchen Stellenwert Tierschutz in Deutschland hat. Das wird von einer großen Mehrheit in Deutschland begrüßt. Diese Mehrheit hat aber leider auch ein Bild von der Angelei, was geprägt ist durch Spiel, Sport und Spaß am Wasser mit der Kreatur. Verdienst vieler Verbände ist ganz klar sich als Naturschutzverbände einzubringen und so die Angelei von diesem negativen Image allmählich zu befreien. Wenn sich das, was hier von einigen Anglern gefordert wird, als mehrheitsfähige Meinung unter den Anglern in Deutschland herausstellen sollte....dann gute Nacht Angelei..... werden die Daumenschrauben noch härter angezogen.

Wenn Angler also fordern, dass die Behandlung von Fischen anders bewertet werden soll, als im Gesetz vorgesehen, wollen sie nichts anderes als eine Änderung des Gesetzes gegen den Willen des größten Teils der Bevölkerung. Als wahrscheinlichere Lösung sehe ich aber ein Verbot der Angelei, wenn sie sich nicht mit dem von der Mehrheit der Bevölkerung gewollten Tier- und Naturschutz vereinbaren lässt. Aus meiner Sicht ist dies ein Verdienst der Verbände, dass wir noch angeln können (dürfen).

Auch die Debatte (hier) um C & R erstaunt mich sehr. Es gibt immer wieder Stimmen, die dieses Thema aufgreifen und neu verhandeln wollen. Dabei ist es doch lange Konsens, dass es wissenschaftlich keinen ausreichenden Beleg gibt, dass sich damit positive Effekte einstellen, die eine Einstufung über den Tier- und Naturschutz erlauben. Robert Arlinghaus bringt erfrischend neue Ideen zu allen möglichen Aspekten der Angelei, aber er wurde auf dem letzten Fischereitag nicht nur von den Verbandsfürsten angegriffen, sondern gerade bei den Kollegen haben seine Darstellungen doch kräftiges Kopfschütteln hervorgerufen. Auch in bezug auf methodische Aspekte. So interessant ich auch die Arbeit von Arlinghaus finde, so wenig ist sie aber (vielleicht ja noch nicht) geeignet, ich will mal vorsichtig formulieren....um derzeit irgendetwas an bestehendem Recht zu ändern. Aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht wohlgemerkt. Moralisch fände ich es sowieso kaum vertretbar.

Ich persönlich halte es moralisch für nicht verantwortbar die Fische gegenüber anderen Wirbeltieren zu benachteiligen, indem ich sie dem triebgesteuerten Jagdverhalten einer Minderheit ohne Einschränkungen aussetze. Ich bekenne ganz offen, dass ich davon nicht frei bin......(Angeln macht Spaß und (fast jeder) Fisch schmeckt super) aber ob ich einen Fisch nun töte oder quäle, ohne den vernünftigen Grund kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen. Dabei sind die Fische bereits benachteiligt, denn die Amphibien (Frösche, Molche etc.) zum Beispiel werden viel strenger geschützt, obwohl sie auch wechselwarme Wirbeltiere sind. Kann man mal sehen, wie die Mehrheit in unserem Land Tierschutz bewertet. Und wer sagt denn, dass es keinen Spaß macht Frösche aufzupusten oder plattzutreten, auch ohne vernünftigen Grund. Froschschenkel essen? Angeln ist aus der Sicht vieler Mitbürger nichts anderes, leider....aber wieder ein Punkt für die Verbände, es gelingt allmählich ein anderes Bild zu erzeugen und dann so was wie in dieser Diskussion......Mal von den Fröschen auf die Fische übertragen, es wäre grundsätzlich verboten sich Fische anzueignen.....auch wenn das Fischereirecht ein eigentumsgleiches Recht ist.

Was das Quälen und Schmerzempfinden von Fischen angeht bin ich auch verwundert, dass ausgerechnet immer auf Rose (2002) verwiesen wird. Gerade diese Arbeit gilt nun als nicht relevant, auch wenn sie interessant ist, aber sie ist auch nicht geeignet um als Argument gegen Einschränkungen bei der Angelei verwendet zu werden. Es ist auch nicht so daß sich Prof. Schreckenbach vorbehaltlos anschließt, vor allem was dann die Behandlung von Fischen angeht. Ich will mal so sagen, diese Arbeit liefert den Gegnern der Angelei eine Steilvorlage nach der anderen, also besser im Hinterkopf behalten und man gewinnt außen damit keinen Blumentopf. Wenn jemand fragt ob Fische Schmerz empfinden, lieber den Kopf etwas schiefhalten und darauf hinweisen, dass es (bestenfalls) nicht eindeutig geklärt ist, aber Mann oder Frau sich ja sowieso alle Mühe gibt das Leid so gering wie möglich zu halten. Konsens in der Wissenschaft ist zur Zeit, dass es für einen Fisch ausgesprochen lästig bis quälend ist gefangen zu werden. 

Und zwar so und nicht anders wie es Tieren der gleichen systematischen Stellung in der Natur ergeht, klar, mit einigen Besonderheiten bei der sensorischen Ausstattung. Siehe Tierversuche etc. Wer ist gegen Tierversuche mit welchen Tieren und warum. Warum sollen Fische etwas besonderes sein?

Was ist eigentlich PETA? Davon habe ich im Kreise der Berufsnaturschützer noch nichts gehört. Mag eine Extremposition sein, aber dass die irgendwie von Bedeutung wären, habe ich noch nicht vernommen. Da schon eher die Meinungen von Kollegen oder Freunden, wenn man auf die Angelei zu sprechen kommt. Ich will sagen, nicht PETA sorgt für das negative Image, sondern die Angler selber, bei einem großen Teil der Bevölkerung. Ich kriege die Kurve immer dann, wenn ich darauf verweise, dass ich die Fische die ich fange (meist) esse. Außerdem gibt es ja viele Fälle, in denen ich Fische so schonend wie möglich und lebendig zurücksetzen muss, klar, C & R nach Gesetz. Ich muss eingestehen, dass es für mich Fälle gibt, wo ich etwas die Gewissensgrätsche machen muss, aber die sind nicht repräsentativ und daher beim grundsätzlichen für und wieder im Fall C & R unbedeutend. 

Was der DAV mit der Freigabe der Angelei auf Friedfische ohne Schein in Brandenburg macht, finde ich  falsch. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Fried- und Raubfischen der das rechtfertigt? Ebenso die Haltung des DAV zu C & R, was soll das? Immerhin eine Position, aber für mich eben auch nicht mehr. Noch’n Thema, aber der Beitrag ist eh schon zu lang. Ach ja, sollte sich tatsächlich - warum auch immer – einer der Verbände in denen ich Mitglied bin entschließen eine der hier geäußerten Positionen (ist klar welche gemeint sind) zu vertreten, trennen sich dann unsere Wege, das meine ich nicht als Drohung, sondern ich nehme das so ernst. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Sailfisch (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Hallo Martin und willkommen an Board.

Das ist schon eine bemerkenswerte Ansicht die Du da vertritts. Rose und Arlinghaus liegen wissenschaftlich falsch, was der DAV zu C&R vertritt geht fehl. Eigenes releasen findet im Rahmen einer "Gewissensgrätsche" als nicht repräsentativ und damit grundsätzlich unbedeutend für die allgemeine Debatte statt.
Und schließlich stellst Du angeln und Frösche aufpusten und platttreten auf eine Stufe.

Ganz ehrlich, da fehen mir die Worte und jegliches Verständnis.


----------



## Martin Purps (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Hallo Kai,

ich habe gesagt, daß die Arbeiten von Rose und Arlinghaus nicht geeignet sind die Sachlage zu verändern. Ich finde es bemerkenswert, daß das hier von einigen anders gesehen wird. Oder wird hier nur Rose und Arlinghaus gelesen?

Ich release nicht außerhalb des Gesetzes ;-). Das bezieht sich wie gesagt, auf ein paar Ausnahmefälle, bei denen ich nicht beteiligt und mit meinem Urteil aus moralischen Gründen etwas vorsichtig bin.

Nicht ich stelle Angeln mit Aufpusten und Platttreten von Fröschen auf eine Stufe, sondern das ist ein Beispiel, was mir nach einem Gespräch mit Nichtanglern mal ganz plastisch im Gedächtnis blieb. Hat mir gefallen, ich bin aber anderer Meinung. 

Das mit dem fehlenden Verständnis beruht wohl auf Gegenseitigkeit.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Wenn Martin Purps hier schreibt


> Wie gesagt, Normen, Werte und Moral (Ethik) eines Landes lassen sich in den jeweiligen Gesetzen finden und so ist es auch im Tier- und Naturschutz


so ist das in meinen Augen nur bedingt richtig.

Denn es steht eben in keinem Gesetz dass z. B. das zurücksetzen von Fischen explizit verboten ist, das ist die Auslegung des Gesetzes durch Schützer/Spendensammelverbände und (leider) auch des VDSF.


> Wenn Angler also fordern, dass die Behandlung von Fischen anders bewertet werden soll, als im Gesetz vorgesehen,



Wie gesagt, es nicht im Gesetz vorgesehen, sondern die *"Deutung"* eines Gesetzes durch Angelgegner und (leider) auch einen Teil der Verbände!

Deswegen habe ich ja auch geschrieben, dass es für einen ANGLER Verband in meinen Augen richtig wäre, sich da nicht auf die Seite derer zu stellen, die da die Meinungs- und Deutungshoheit gegen die Angler auf ihrer Seite sehen, sondern dafür zu arbeiten dass die Ansichten der Angler vertreten und in der Öffentlichkeit besser wahrgenommen werden.

Das Gleiche gilt auch z.B. für den "Sachkundenachweis" zum Töten von Wirbeltieren. Der Angler muss sich zwar diese Sachkenntnis aneignen und danach handeln, laut Gesetz sind die Angler aber explizit vom Nachweis dieser Sachkenntnis ausgenommen.



> Diese Mehrheit hat aber leider auch ein Bild von der Angelei, was geprägt ist durch Spiel, Sport und Spaß am Wasser mit der Kreatur.


Und genau hier wäre in meinen Augen der Ansatzpunkt für eine Verbandsarbeit, wie ich sie mir vorstellen würde:
*Daran zu arbeiten dass das wieder gerade gerückt wird und nicht wie hier schon mehrfach geschrieben die Argumente von ausgewiesenen Angelgegner  anzunehmen und/oder daraus Verhaltensregeln für die Angler abzuleiten.*

Und das gilt durchaus für viele weitere Dinge wie Nachtangelverbot, Hälterverbot, Wett/Königs/Hegefischen etc..

Angler brauchen keine Verbände, welche mit Argumenten von Angelgegnern arbeiten, sondern Verbände die in der Öffentlichkeit daran arbeiten diese Argumente als haltlos, letztlich sogar schädlich für die Umwelt, darzustellen - im Sinne der Angler!



> ich habe gesagt, daß die Arbeiten von Rose und Arlinghaus nicht geeignet sind die Sachlage zu verändern. Ich finde es bemerkenswert, daß das hier von einigen anders gesehen wird. Oder wird hier nur Rose und Arlinghaus gelesen?


Ich bin weder Jurist noch Wissenschaftler und maße mir daher nicht, an diese Studien vom "Wert" her zu beurteilen. Ich finde es allerdings bemerkenswert wenn ANGLER Verbände solche für Angler letztlich positive Studien nicht zur Kenntnis nehmen bzw. diese als nicht qalifiziert darstellen und lieber Argumenten von Angelgegnern folgen.

PS:
Nur um zu zeigen in welche in meinen Augen seltsame Richtung so eine Diskussion gehen kann:


> Konsens in der Wissenschaft ist zur Zeit, dass es für einen Fisch ausgesprochen lästig bis quälend ist gefangen zu werden.


Erstens ist mir dieser Konsens nicht bekannt - im Gegenteil, es gibt da augenscheinlich unterschiedliche Meinungen, von Konsens kann keine Rede sein.

Sollte aber abgesehen davon ein solcher Konsens zur Schaffung von Recht bzw. Rechtsnormen die Vorausetzung sein, wieso dürfen wir dann noch Auto fahren.

*Denn meines Wissens ist es Konsens, dass ein überfahrener Fußgänger es für ausgesprochen lästig bis quälend hält, überfahren zu werden.*


----------



## Martin Purps (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*




> das ist die Auslegung des Gesetzes durch Schützer/Spendensammelverbände und (leider) auch des VDSF.


 
Aus dem Landesfischereigesetz Schleswig-Holstein (LFischG):

§ 39
Tierschutz
(1) Ordnungsgemäße Fischerei hat im Rahmen der tierschutzrechtlichen Vorschriften stattzufinden.
Verboten ist danach insbesondere:
1. das Wettfischen,
2. die Verwendung lebender Wirbeltiere als Köder,
3. die Lebendhälterung von Fischen in Setzkeschern sowie
4. das Aussetzen von fangfähigen Fischen zum Zwecke des alsbaldigen Wiederfanges.
(2) Erlaubt ist das Gemeinschaftsfischen. Art und Umfang des Gemeinschaftsfischens regelt die oberste Fischereibehörde durch Verordnung.

(1) ist ja wohl eindeutig. Warum auch Dinge die nicht explizit als Text zu finden sind trotzdem wichtig sind, hat Robert Vollborn erklärt. Da gibt es von unserer Seite nichts zu deuten, wir können dazu eine Meinung haben, aber das tangiert niemanden so lange das Gesetz nicht geändert wird. Mit 4 ist wohl eher Besatz gemeint, aber das steht da auch nicht explizit. Man könnte daraus auch deuten, daß ich keinen Fisch zurücksetzen darf, den ich wiederfangen könnte. Meine Deutung....und da gibt es bestimmt noch andere Meinungen ;-)




> Erstens ist mir dieser Konsens nicht bekannt - im Gegenteil, es gibt da augenscheinlich unterschiedliche Meinungen, von Konsens kann keine Rede sein.


 
das liegt wohl daran:




> Ich bin weder Jurist noch Wissenschaftler


 
im Ernst, ich habe das wohl eher zu schlapp dargestellt, das ist eher unterster Konsens, ich vermute die Mehrheit der Biologen befürwortet, daß Fische die Fähigkeit haben Schmerz zu empfinden. Fischereibiologen sind auf dem Ohr gerne etwas schwerhörig. Na ja wer weiß was die Zukunft noch bringt.




> Ich finde es allerdings bemerkenswert wenn ANGLER Verbände solche für Angler letztlich positive Studien nicht zur Kenntnis nehmen bzw. diese als nicht qalifiziert darstellen und lieber Argumenten von Angelgegnern folgen


 
auf dem diesjährigen Gewässerwarteseminar vom ASV Hamburg wurde auf Initiative vom ASV Hamburg von Prof. Schreckenbach und Dr. Kieckhäfer auf Rose und Arlinghaus eingegeangen und es wurden die hier genannten Probleme diskutiert. Der LSFV S-H kennt die Arbeiten von Rose und Arlinghaus, den zweiten auch z. B. dieses Jahr perönlich von einem Vortrag, eben als Vortragenden beim und für den LSFV.




> diese als nicht qalifiziert darstellen


 
methodisch in Frage stellen kannte ich, aber dass jemand behauptet, daß die keine Ahnung von der Materie haben, war mir neu. Mal davon abgesehen, daß die Schlussfolgerungen kritisch beäugt werden.




> Denn meines Wissens ist es Konsens, dass ein überfahrener Fußgänger es für ausgesprochen lästig bis quälend hält, überfahren zu werden.


 
Was wäre denn der vernünftige Grund um einen Fußgänger zu überfahren? Als Angler verwahre ich mich dagegen mit einem wildgewordenen Raser verglichen zu werden, denn ich habe einen vernünftigen Grund Fische zu quälen, prost Mahlzeit und guten Abend.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Und wo steht im S - H Fischereigesetz z. B. dass das zurücksetzten von maßigen Fischen verboten ist??


> ich vermute die Mehrheit der Biologen befürwortet,


Vermuten kann man ja viel, belegt wurde das in keinster Weise.
Von daher bleibe ich bei meiner Betrachtung dass es da eben keinen Konsens gibt, bis mir jemand das Gegenteil belegt.



> methodisch in Frage stellen kannte ich,


Wenn jemand die Methodik einer Studie in Frage stellt, kann man ja nicht davon ausgehen dass er die Studie dann für qualifiziert hält, oder??
Haare spalten kann ich auch ))



> Was wäre denn der vernünftige Grund um einen Fußgänger zu überfahren?


Eben, da gibt es keinen, deswegen müßte das Autofahren ja laut dieser Defintion verboten werden, sach ich doch )
Da scheinen aber die Autofahrerverbände besser zu arbeiten als die Anglerverbände.

Jedenfalls ist mir mal nicht bekannt, dass irgendwelche Schützer ernsthaft verlangen das Autofahren einzustellen.



> auf dem diesjährigen Gewässerwarteseminar vom ASV Hamburg wurde auf Initiative vom ASV Hamburg von Prof. Schreckenbach und Dr. Kieckhäfer auf Rose und Arlinghaus eingegeangen und es wurden die hier genannten Probleme diskutiert. Der LSFV S-H kennt die Arbeiten von Rose und Arlinghaus, den zweiten auch z. B. dieses Jahr perönlich von einem Vortrag, eben als Vortragenden beim und für den LSFV.


Stimmt, habe ich auch davon gehört, und ebenfalls dass da doch einige Zuhörer der VDSF- Argumentation eben nicht folgen wollten.

Für mich als Laie ist bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils erst mal jeder dieser Doktoren/Professoren bzw. die verschiedenen Studien gleich viel wert.

Und gerade weil die einen die Studien des jeweils anderen für nicht (unbedingt) tragfähig halten, kann da in meinen Augen von Konsens eben keine Rede sein.

*Und dann stellt sich wieder die Frage, warum ein ANGLER Verband sich ausgerechnet die Argumente aneignen muss, die letztlich den Interessen und Wünschen seiner Mitglieder widersprechen.*


----------



## Martin Purps (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



> Und wo steht im S - H Fischereigesetz z. B. dass das zurücksetzten von maßigen Fischen verboten ist??


 
siehe Beiträge von Robert Vollborn und §39 (1) LFischG). Es ist nicht nötig das im Fischereigesetz weiter aufzunehmen. Sollte Robert sich die Mühe umsonst gemacht haben?



> Von daher bleibe ich bei meiner Betrachtung dass es da eben keinen Konsens gibt, bis mir jemand das Gegenteil belegt.


 
Wie stelltst Du Dir das vor, soll ich die Kollegen bitten mir mit Namen und Adresse schriftlich Ihre Meinung darzustellen, oder reicht Dir eine Blitzumfrage per Email unter 20 Fischereibiologen? ;+ Wenn die Skepsis so groß ist und die breite Masse das einfordert mach ich das. Aber mir ist ehrlich gesagt der Aufwand zu groß, um dazu richtig Lust zu haben.



> Wenn jemand die Methodik einer Studie in Frage stellt, kann man ja nicht davon ausgehen dass er die Studie dann für qualifiziert hält, oder??
> Haare spalten kann ich auch ))


 
Der Unterschied zwischen Methode in Frage stellen und unqualifiziert sein ist in der Wissenschaft riesig. Das zweite ist eine Beleidigung, das erste kommt durchaus vor und muß auch nicht einvernehmlich geklärt werden. Nur wenn man qualifiziert ist, kommt man (in der Regel) in den Genuß mal methodisch angezweifelt zu werden. Arme Haare....



> Eben, da gibt es keinen, deswegen müßte das Autofahren ja laut dieser Defintion verboten werden, sach ich doch )


 
Nun habe ich auch ein Problem im Autofahren die Absicht zu erkennen einen Fußgänger zu überfahren. Beim Angeln habe ich das Problem nicht, die Absicht zu erkennen einen Fisch quälen zu wollen, deswegen kommen ich da nur mit dem vernünftigen Grund weiter. Wenn ich Überfahren mit Quälen und Fischfangen (=Angeln) ebenfalls mit Quälen gleichsetze wäre Angeln ~ Überfahren, wo ist denn die Entsprechung für Autofahren bei der Fischerei, Angeln ist schon belegt? Ist mir unklar.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Noch eine Frage:


> Aus dem Landesfischereigesetz Schleswig-Holstein (LFischG):
> 
> § 39
> Tierschutz
> ...



Heisst das dann, dass die Länder, in denen der Setzkescher unter bestimmten Bedingungen erlaubt ist, dann mit ihrem Landesrecht gegen das (Bundes)Tierschutzgesetz handeln??

*Oder könnte es eben nicht doch sein, dass hier die Gesetzeslage nicht so klar ist, wie sie von manchen Verbänden/Funktionären/Wissenschaftlern dargestellt wird???*

Und ergibt sich nicht genau daraus wiederum die Frage, warum manche Verbände dann nicht genau in diese (von ihren Mitgliedern in der überwiegenden Mehrzahl ja wohl gewollter) Richtung aktiver werden??



> > Und wo steht im S - H Fischereigesetz z. B. dass das zurücksetzten von maßigen Fischen verboten ist??
> 
> 
> 
> siehe Beiträge von Robert Vollborn und §39 (1) LFischG). Es ist nicht nötig das im Fischereigesetz weiter aufzunehmen. Sollte Robert sich die Mühe umsonst gemacht haben?



Wie gesagt: Fischereirecht ist Ländersache, wir haben 16 verschiedene Ländergesetze. Und je nach Land wird das ja explizit anders gesehen als in S_H oder von Herrn Vollborn (siehe u. a. das neue brandenburgische Gesetz) . Und auch hier ergibt sich für mich wieder die Frage, warum man in meinen Augen "anglerfeindlichen" Deutungen folgen muss, wenn es doch augenscheinlich auch andere rechtliche und argumentative Sichtweisen gibt??



> Beim Angeln habe ich das Problem nicht, die Absicht zu erkennen einen Fisch quälen zu wollen


Doch, ich persönlich habe nämlich nicht die Absicht einen Fisch zu quälen beim Angeln. Denn das würde ja bedeuten dass der "Spass am Angeln", den ich durchaus empfinde und zu dem ich stehe, seinen (alleinigen) Grund im Quälen eines Fisches hätte.

Ich persönlich kenne keinen Angler der deswegen angelt!

Sowenig wie ein Autofahrer deswegen Auto fährt, weil er Spass daran findet, (evtl.) einen Fußgänger zu überfahren.

Und ich kann nicht beurteilen ob sich ein Fisch quält oder nicht (sowenig wie sich da augenscheinlich ja die Wissenschaft einig ist).

Das ist aber auch nicht das Entscheidende:
Hier scheint doch die Frage zu sein ob man den Tierschutz als moralisch/ethisch Instanz für wichtiger hält als eine für jeden nachvollziehbare sinnvolle Bewirtschaftung (ökologisch wie ökonomisch) von Gewässern durch Angler mit den daraus resultierenden Vorteilen (wie zuvor schon beschrieben: Da Angler Fische fangen wollen, intaktere Gewässer, höherer volkswirtschaftlicher Umsatz bei geringerer Fangmenge etc.).

Da müsste doch eigentlich jedem "Schützer" das Herz aufgehen bei solchen Vorteilen.

Da augenscheinlich die Schützer trotzdem am liebsten das Angeln verbieten würden, könnte man daraus schlussfolgern, dass es ihnen eben NICHT um eine vernünftige Bewirtschaftung geht, so dass auch spätere Generationen von gesunden Gewässern profitieren können.

Und dann soll ich mir also gerade die Argumente der Schützer zu eigen machen??

*Mache ich defintiv nicht!*

PS:
Um das auch klar zu machen:
Ich unterstelle hier weder dem VDSF noch anderen Verbänden oder Funktionären (oder im Besonderen hier Herrn Vollborn), dass sie nicht recht haben könnten.

Meine Frage zielt ja in eine ganz andere Richtung als "recht haben zu wollen":
Wenn augenscheinlich die Sachlage eben nicht so klar ist wie immer wieder beschrieben, warum dann manche Verbände/Funktionäre sich gerade die (in meinen Augen) "anglerfeindliche" Argumentation zu eigen machen, anstatt sich für die Wünsche und Interessen der wohl überwiegenden Mehrzahl der Angler einzusetzen??

Und da bin ich froh, dass es nicht nur einen Verband gbt, obwohl das mit Sicherheit die "Schlagkraft" erhöhen würde.

Da kann ich mir als Angler eben klar machen, dass es nicht nur eine Sichtweise/Argumentation gibt, sondern mindestens zwei, wahrscheinlich noch mehr (wobei ich mir nicht anmaße zu beurteilen wer nun recht hat mit welcher Sichtweise. Da es aber augenscheinlich verschiedene Betrachtungsweisen gibt, ist es sicherlich nicht unredlich, wenn ich der zuneige, die ich für sinnvoller halte)

Und damit kommt man dann wieder zu obiger Frage!


----------



## Martin Purps (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

eine wichtige Frage finde ich, gerade im Zusammenhang mit der Aktivität der Angelverbände für die Interessen. usw... 

Das ist eine in den Verbänden vieldiskutierte Frage. Da Fischereirecht (noch ) Länderrecht ist, gibt es eigentlich nur für den VDSF diesen Spagat. Für die Landesverbände ist das jeweilige Gesetz eindeutig. Die Gesetze werden nicht umgehend den neuesten Erkenntnissen entsprechend geändert, so daß z. B. entsprechen der neusten Studie zu diesem Thema Setzkescher mit bestimmen Abmessungen und aus bestimmtem Material bundesweit vorgeschrieben werden könnten, anstatt sie zu verbieten. Was jetzt aber tierschutzrechtlich läuft und wie die Angelei beurteilt wird, hängt dann auch am Gesetzgeber und der politischen Zusammensetzung der Parlamente, siehe auch Kormoran etc. Wegen dieses ganzen Komplexes geht der Trend zu einer Vereinheitlichung oder auch Verlagerung auf Bundesebene, weil eben viele Angelegenheiten mehr als lokal behandelt werden müssen. Die Einstufung, was jetzt einer besonderen Erwähnung bedarf, weil es nicht so klar ist wie das ungesetzliche Zurücksetzen (siehe Beitrag R. Vollborn), macht dann jedes Land selber und ist damit mit dem Tierschutz und sich selbst im Reinen, auch wenn ein anderes Land für sich wieder was anderes macht und deswegen auch klar mit sich selbst und dem Tierschutz ist. 

Ich empfinde das als verbesserungswürdig, von den Details mal abgesehen. In SH is der LSFV andauernd mit einem Fuß in der Tür beim Minister, bildhaft gesprochen. Ich vermute es gibt auch hier einen bundesweiten Konsens (das Wort funzelt gerade ab...) für eine eineheitliche Regelung in allen Fragen, fragt sich ob das diese Jahrhundert noch was wird, aber die Verbände drängeln mit...

Gruß
Martin

puhh, ich hatte gar nicht weitergelesen, das wird mir zu viel Wiederholung, ist ja inhaltlich eigentlich auch alles gesagt, der Rest ist dann Ansichtssache, abgesehen von den Tierschutzaspekten natürlich,#6  danke für die interessante Debatte, ich muß jetzt Essen gehen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

@ Martin 

Ich gestehe, ich  habe nur Dein erstes Posting gelesen. Zu mehr fehlt mir einfach das interesse. Ich habe selten einen so großen und unzusammenhängenden ( Da Du ja das Wort bescheuert verwendest, nehme ich an Du kannst das auch im Gegenzug verkraften ) geistigen Dünn...... gelesen.
Ein normaler Mensch kann vielleicht aus besonderen Interessen heraus wie Du argumentieren, sich selbst dabei aber niemals ernstnehmen.

Ich erspare mir die Mühe, auf Deine vielen Interpretationen einzugehen, sie sind es nicht wert.

Nur eines noch. 

Mit welcher Arroganz nimmt ein Teil der Deutschen für sich in Anspruch, die einzigen auf der Welt zu sein die Tierschutz und waídgerechtes Verhalten so ausüben, wie es die ( welche?) Moral verlangt. Demnach handelt es sich beim gesamten Rest der Welt um Tierquäler und moralisch degenerierte Menschen. 
Oder sind wir Deutschen so satt, daß wir uns aus lauter Langeweile über Dinge aufregen, die im Rest der Welt eine selbstverständliche Sache sind?
Dieses Verhalten ist sowas von scheinheilig und doppelmoralisch.
Dagegen ist die Einstellung der echten Veganer wenigstens ehrlich und selbstgelebt.

Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Nach meinen Infos gerade "frisch" aus dem brandenburgischen Ministerium wird es da wohl nix werden mit bundeseinheitlichem Konsens (langsam geht mir das Wort auch auf den Keks). Diese Infos stammen aus der Recherche zu diesem Artikel aus unserem Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de).

Wir hatten ja gerade erst die Föderalismusreform, welche gerade das Fischereirecht eindeutig zur Ländersache macht.

Und gerade Brandenburg ist froh darüber, da man ihnen da jetzt nicht in die "Suppe spucken kann" wegen des gerade geänderten Gesetzes (scheinfreies Friedfischangeln).

Und um nicht immer nur auf den VDFS "einzukloppen":
Es war der Wunsch des Ministeriums, das komplette Angeln "scheinfrei" zu machen.

Bei den Beratungen/Anhörungen hat sich der VDSF - Landesverband zwar gar nicht eingebracht, aber es war der Wunsch/die Schuld des DAV - Landesverbandes, dass diese Regelung (vollkommen sinnfrei, da dürften sich alle einig sein) jetzt nur für Friedfische gilt.

Im Gegensatz dazu propagieren z. B. die VDSF - Verbände in Bayern und Baden - Württemberg eine Extraprüfung fürs Salmonidenangeln im Gesetz zu verankern. 

Da sieht man wie weit sowohl die Gesetze wie auch die Vorstellungen der Landes/Bundesverbände (sowohl DAV wie VDSF) auseinandergehen.

Was mich letztlich dann wieder zur Frage bringt:

Warum müssen Vertreter der Angler gerade "anglerfeindliche" Argumentationen sich zu eigen machen??

Oder, darum auch der Fragenkatalog an die Verbände:
Wie kriegt man Angler dazu, sich aktiver in den Vereinen/Verbänden einzusetzen, um da Änderungen zu erreichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Wäre echt schön wenn wir untereinander den Ton wahren würden, auch wenn einem was richtig gegen den Strich geht.

Letztlich ist jedes Argument mehr wert als die kleinste persönliche Anmache.


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Thomas, mir scheint es, dass einige Aussagen (z.B bezüglich Gewässerbewirtschaftung), leider gerade nicht reflektiert aufgenommen wurden. #h 

Ich will aber auf den Titel des Treads, die Grundfrage, zurückkommen und zu deiner Aussge:
*"Und dann stellt sich wieder die Frage, warum ein ANGLER Verband sich ausgerechnet die Argumente aneignen muss, die letztlich den Interessen und Wünschen seiner Mitglieder widersprechen."*

1.Interessen und Wünsche welcher Mitglieder? z.B. Zurücksetzen von Fischen, lebendiger Köfis
=> Deiner? Wievieler Angler?

Hier an Board kann ich sehr viele Stellungsnahmen lesen, die eben nicht deiner Auffassung entsprechen.

2. Was ist die Aufgabe von Verbänden? Wie sieht eine effektive Interessenvertretung in Realität aus?

=> ein Verband hat nicht nur die Meinung seiner Angler zu vertreten, sondern durchaus die Aufgabe, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zu leisten, auch das Bild seiner Mitglieder in der Gesellschaft zu schützen. Das erfordert Kompromisse zu Meinungen/Argumenten EINES TEILS der Mitglieder.
Beispiel: lebendiger Köfi !
Für mich stellt sich nicht die Frage, ob der Fisch Schmerz empfindet oder nicht, sondern die Frage, wie werde ich als Angler, der mit lebendigem Köfi angelt, gesehen. Und MEINER Erfahrung nach ist da kaum Akzeptanz in der nicht-angelnden Bevölkerung zu sehen.
Beispiel: Zurücksetzen von Fischen: die einzige Anzeige wegen Zurücksetzen eines Fisches bei mir kam vorletztes Jahr von einem Spaziergänger, der das beobachtet hat und die Polizei holte, weil er es als Sport und Tierquälerei empfand.

Das Bild des Anglers in der Öffentlichkeit ist eben auch wichtig und von einem Verband erwarte ich, auch über den "Tellerrand" seiner Mitglieder hinaus zusehen. Dies sehe ich nicht als vorauseilenden Gehorsam.


PS: Sehe gerade, dass seit beginn des Schreibens meines Postings, viele Postings "dazwischengerutscht" sind


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Stimmt Toni, auch ich bin kein Freund des lebendes Köfis (als Spinnfischer eh nicht).




> 1.Interessen und Wünsche welcher Mitglieder?



Können wir gerne mal ne Umfrage starten, wer z. B. folgende von manchen Verbänden unterstützte Regelungen für sinnvoll hält:
Nachtangelverbot
Setzkescherverbot
Abschlagensollen jeden maßigen Fisches
etc.

Ich bin da relativ sicher dass nur wenige Angler dafür Verständnis haben.




> => ein Verband hat nicht nur die Meinung seiner Angler zu vertreten, sondern durchaus die Aufgabe, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zu leisten,



Genau hier gebe ich Dir uneingeschränkt recht!

Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zu leisten im Sinne der Angler hieße aber hier für mich sich auch mit einer (Mehrheit?) von Ökoromantikern, Schützern und Spendensammlern anzulegen, die meinen hier die Meinungshoheit für sich gepachtet zu haben. 

Deren Verbände haben in dieser Hinsicht (weil sich auch mit netten Robbenbabies mehr Spenden sammeln lassen als mit glitschigen Fischen und daher denen mehr Geld zur Verfügung steht als den Angelverbänden) scheinbar ja deutlich erfolgreicher als die Anglerverbände gearbeitet.

Und das wäre wesentlich sinnvoller und würde wohl auch insgesamt von der Anglerschaft eher unterstützt, als "immer nur in Deckung zu gehen".


----------



## leopard_afrika (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

@thomas
so sinnfrei wie du meinst, ist es für mich nicht unbedingt. überlege mal, welchen druck die selbe anzahl von anglern, die jetzt schon scheinfrei auf friedfisch angeln, was ich übrigens äußerst begrüße, auf eine gegenüber der riesigen population an friedfischen äußerst gering einzuschätzende menge an raubfischen ausüben könnte. machen wir uns nichts vor, auf friedfischköder beissen auch mal raubfische, aber meiner meinung nach würde die explodierende zahl an spinnanglern und auch anglern mit köfi doch die vorkommen an raubfisch und vor allem fortpflanzungsfähiger fische evtl. schadhaft beeinflussen. denn viele seen haben eher ein problem mit zu viel plötz & co. als probleme mit riesigen hecht- oder zanderschwärmen. ich nehme mal an, daß man diese problematik und vlt. noch andere bedacht hat, bevor man von seiten des dav gegen die vollkommene scheinfreie angelei intervenierte. und so, wie ich es gehört habe, ist ähnliches auch von den wenigen verbliebenen berufsfischern vorgetragen worden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

@ leopard:
Andere Überlegung dazu:
Mehr Angler bedeuten mehr Einnahmen für die Bewirtschafter

Wer mehr Einnahmen will, muss ein für Angler attraktives Gewässer bieten.

Also muss zum einen vernünftig besetzt werden, zum anderen auch verstärkt kontrolliert. 

Das wiederum wird dann (finanziell) möglich, wenn mehr Angler mehr Einnahmen "verursachen".

Recht hättest Du nur dann, wenn eine (zukünftig) steigende Zahl an Anglern auf die gleichen Bewirtschaftungsmethoden (wie heute) treffen würde.

Oder anders gesagt:
Auch hier wird in meinen Augen von einem Verband (diesmal eben DAV - zum Ausgleich) zu kurz gedacht.

und noch was dazu:
Mehr Angler bedeuten auch mehr Gewicht in der politischen Diskussion - das sollten wir eigentlich doch alle wollen, oder?


----------



## leopard_afrika (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

siehst du thomas, andere überlegungen, und damit ja wohl keine einigkeit.
aber diejenigen, die bewirtschaften, sehen glaub ich nur einen teil der mehreinnahmen und haben damit keine möglichkeit, entsprechend zu handeln. und nicht jedes gewässer, das jetzt beangelt werden kann, lebt vom besatz, sondern auch vom natürlichen vorkommen. und da fehlen dann ne menge raubfische, die jetzt zusätzlich beangelt und verwertet werden. und wenn was fehlt und nicht wieder ersetzt wird, kann ein system kippen, genau so wie bei falschem besatz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



> aber diejenigen, die bewirtschaften, sehen glaub ich nur einen teil der mehreinnahmen


Naja, wer mehr Karten verkauft hat doch diese Einnahmen dann auch mehr??

Wie sie verwendet werden, ist die andre Frage - aber auf Dauer wird nur der mehr haben, der Anglern ein attraktives Gewässer beiten kann.

Und da ja jeder gerne "mehr haben" will, gehe ich davon aus, dass die Zahl attraktiver Angelgewässer eher zu- denn abnehmen wird - wogegen ich sicherlich nichts hätte als Angler.

Auch das wäre/ist ja eine sinnvolle Verbandsarbeit, die Bewirtschafter bei solchen Maßnahmen (Besatz, Pflege, Kontrolle etc.,) zu unterstützen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Thomas,

und hier bitte ich doch um mehr Reflexion:
1. z.B. die Frage an Angler: "Bist du für Nachtangelverbot" wird OHNE Aussagekraft sein. Jeder will nachts angeln. Aber welchen Aussagewert wird meine Stimme haben? => z.B. in Bayern ist eben das Nachtangelverbot aufgehoben worden, durch Initiative vom Verband.#6

2. kennen alle Angler überhaupt Gegenargumente, die unter einem Teil der Anglern unpopuläre  "Einschränkungen" erfordern? ==> Alleine die Streitereien hier im Board lassen mich doch Zweifeln

3. Gerade dein Robbenbaby- Argument zeigt doch die Gefahr, in der wir Angler stecken und weswegen gerade Verbände sensibel auf gesellschaftliche Meinungen reagieren sollen (müssen?!).
Robbenbabies wecken den Grundinstinkt der Menschen,: Beschützen, Mitleid, Trauer
Dem kann man nichts entgegensetzen und nur hoffen, dass das Bild des Anglers nicht noch schlechter wird, weil sonst gibt es unser Hobby in Deutschland nicht mehr.
Von Verbänden in solcher Weise, wie analog PETA, vertreten zu werden, würde mich das Angeln aufgeben lassen.
Konstruktive Arbeit bei Kormorangesetzen, Wasserkraftanlagen usw. zeigen doch, dass auf Sachebene durchaus gearbeitet wird... andere Angriffspunkte (z.B. leb. Köfi usw) kann man getrost vermeiden.


----------



## Sailfisch (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



Martin Purps schrieb:


> ist ja wohl eindeutig. Warum auch Dinge die nicht explizit als Text zu finden sind trotzdem wichtig sind, hat Robert Vollborn erklärt. Da gibt es von unserer Seite nichts zu deuten, wir können dazu eine Meinung haben, aber das tangiert niemanden so lange das Gesetz nicht geändert wird. Mit 4 ist wohl eher Besatz gemeint, aber das steht da auch nicht explizit. Man könnte daraus auch deuten, daß ich keinen Fisch zurücksetzen darf, den ich wiederfangen könnte. Meine Deutung....und da gibt es bestimmt noch andere Meinungen ;-)



Ich habe ja bereits schon viele Ansätze gelesen, wie man zu einem Verbot von C&R, respektive einem Entnahmegebot kommen will, aber der Ansatz ist mir völlig neu. Ich halte ihn im Übrigen für verfassungswidrig, weil ein Bürger einem Verbotsgesetz entnehmen können muß, was verboten ist. Selbstredend bedarf es dazu teilweise der Auslegung, dies darf aber nicht dazu führen, daß das Ganze zur Dichtung und Sage mutiert. 
Wenn wir schon terminologisch in der Wissenschaftlichen Bewertung sind, so halte ich diesen Ansatz für nicht vertretbar.
Um auch noch mal auf die methodischen Bedenken zu sprechen zu kommen; möglicherweise ist es ja in der Biologie anders, aber wenn ich einem Juristen unterstellen, seine Arbeit sei bereits methodisch verfehlt, so kann es eigentlich kein schlimmeres Urteil mehr geben. Wie soll ein methodisch falsches Vorgehen jemals zu einem vernünftigen oder richtigen Ergebnis kommen. Als Korrekturbemerkung würde man wohl lesen, "falscher Ansatz!"



Martin Purps schrieb:


> Das ist eine in den Verbänden vieldiskutierte Frage. Da Fischereirecht (noch ) Länderrecht ist, gibt es eigentlich nur für den VDSF diesen Spagat. Für die Landesverbände ist das jeweilige Gesetz eindeutig. Die Gesetze werden nicht umgehend den neuesten Erkenntnissen entsprechend geändert, so daß z. B. entsprechen der neusten Studie zu diesem Thema Setzkescher mit bestimmen Abmessungen und aus bestimmtem Material bundesweit vorgeschrieben werden könnten, anstatt sie zu verbieten. Was jetzt aber tierschutzrechtlich läuft und wie die Angelei beurteilt wird, hängt dann auch am Gesetzgeber und der politischen Zusammensetzung der Parlamente, siehe auch Kormoran etc. Wegen dieses ganzen Komplexes geht der Trend zu einer Vereinheitlichung oder auch Verlagerung auf Bundesebene, weil eben viele Angelegenheiten mehr als lokal behandelt werden müssen. Die Einstufung, was jetzt einer besonderen Erwähnung bedarf, weil es nicht so klar ist wie das ungesetzliche Zurücksetzen (siehe Beitrag R. Vollborn), macht dann jedes Land selber und ist damit mit dem Tierschutz und sich selbst im Reinen, auch wenn ein anderes Land für sich wieder was anderes macht und deswegen auch klar mit sich selbst und dem Tierschutz ist.



Hier muß ich Dich (leider) korrigieren. Nach Abschluß der Föderalismusreform verbleibt das Fischereirecht in der Kompetenz der Länder (war auch nie anders geplant). Eine Vereinheitlichung auf Bundesebene wäre sicher wünschenswert, läuft aber unserem föderalen Staatsaufbau zuwider. 

Richtigerweise ist das (Bundes-) Tierschutzgesetz der Maßstab für den Tierschutz, insoweit ist die Kompetenzlage eindeutig, es stellt sich die Frage, ob die Länder dann darüber hinaus überhaupt noch tierschutzrechtliche Bestimmungen erlassen dürfen. Aber wir wollen uns nicht all zu weit vom Thema weg bewegen.

Wenn ich es richtig herauslese bist Du (Martin) ebenfalls im LVSH engagiert und/oder organisiert. Dein Beitrag erweckt bei mir teilweise den Eindruck, daß Du händeringend nach Interpretationsmodalitäten von Gesetzen suchst, wie man diese "gegen" die Angler verwenden kann (siehe oben zu C&R). Diese Sichtweise stellst Du dann auch noch als einzige akzeptable dar. Zeigt mir einmal mehr, daß meine Sichtweise von Verbandsarbeit und die der VDSF-Vertreter schlechterdings unvereinbar sind.

@all
bei allem Verständnis für Emotionen, versucht bitte sachlich zu bleiben.


----------



## leopard_afrika (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch das wäre/ist ja eine sinnvolle Verbandsarbeit, die Bewirtschafter bei solchen Maßnahmen (Besatz, Pflege, Kontrolle etc.,) zu unterstützen.


 
Dem kann ich uneingeschränkt zustimmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



> 2. kennen Angler überhaupt Gegenargumente, die Einschränkungen erfordern? ==> Alleine die Streitereien hier im Board lassen mich doch Zweifeln


Auch das ist in meinen Augen eine originäre Aufgabe der Verbände(egal welcher), zu informieren.

Dass aber die so viele Verbände so viele unterschiedliche Richtungen vertreten (und ich meine hier nicht nicht nur DAV/VDSF, sondern auch die ganzen Landes/Regionalverbände) statt sich wenigstens z. B. auf den Konsens einigen zu können, dass Angeln letztlich "Menschenrecht" (nicht im Sinne verfolgter Menschen, sondern Genitiv, des Menschen Recht) ist und darauf hinwirken, die vielen falschen Argumente der Schützer aufzuzeigen, das will ich nicht verstehen.

Dass immer eine Abwägung stattfinden muuss, ist klar und die eine Seite.

Dass das dazu führt dass Angler mit immer mehr Einschränkungen leben müssen (siehe angestrebte Salmonidenprüfung in B-W) unddies von Verbänden teilweise auch noch gefordet/unterstützt wird, das will ich so eben nicht hinnehmen.



> 3. Gerade dein Robbenbaby- Argument zeigt doch die Gefahr, in der wir Angler stecken und weswegen gerade Verbände sensibel auf Gesellschaftliche Meinungen reagieren sollen (müssen?).


Heisst sensibel reagieren einer eindeutig falschen Argumentation hinterherzurennen (nach dem Motto es könnte ja noch schlimmer kommen) oder könnte es nicht auch heisse sich offensiv damit auseinander zu setzen´?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

@ sailfisch:
Danke!
Bin halt kein Jurist und umso dankbarer wenn aufgezeigt wird, dass eben nicht alles so klar ist, wie es vielfach dargestellt wird!!!


----------



## Dietmar B. (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Hallo,

ich bin mit der Arbeit meines Landesverbandes dem LFV Westfalen und Lippe auch in keinster Weise zufrieden. Vor ein paar Jahren sprach ich mal mit einigen führenden Funktionären auf der Jagd&Hund in Dortmund über die stetig zunehmenden Ausmaße bei der Nebenerwerbsfischerei und das es sich dort anscheinend um einen rechtsfreien Raum handelt. Es werden gezielt geschützte Fischarten befischt und Mindestmaße sind unbedeutend. Nun, man versteht sich dort auch als Vertreter der Nebenerwerbsfischer und befürwortet dies. Für mich unverständlich. Ob die anderen Angler im Verband dies auch so sehen? In meinen Augen stopfen sich da nur ein paar wenige Nebenerwerbsfischer die Taschen voll. Dies ist um so schlimmer, wenn man mal die Situation der Lachse und Meerforellen sieht. Vor ein paar Jahren gab es mal im Paarlament Gedanken zu einem bundesweiten Verbot der Nebenerwerbsfischerei. Da hätte ich von den Verbänden und der Angelgeräteindustrie erwartet, das man mal an einem Strang zieht und diesen unter anderem volkswirtschaftlichen Unsinn ein Ende bereitet. Anscheinend habe ich da überzogene Erwartungen.

Das Problem dürfte auch in der hauptberuflichen Tätigkeit der Verbandsführung liegen. PETA und Konsorten leisten eine hervorragende Lobbyarbeit in der Politik, Wirtschaft und in der Öffentlichkeit. Dies kann ich bei unseren Verbänden in keinster Weise erkennen.

Einige Forenmitglieder sprachen die Verbote der letzten Jahre an. Am Verbot des Setzkeschers kann ich nichts aussetzen. Es wurden meistens zu kleine Netze, weil billiger, verwendet, sie wurden ohne Überlegung auch z.B. in stark befahrenen Wasserstraßen mit Wellenschlag eingesetzt, oft dienten sie nur zum Tausch von gefangenen Fischen. Wer seinen Fisch frischhalten möchte, kann auch eine Kühlbox mitnehmen. Der Wettkampfangelei kann ich nichts abgewinnen und finde sie völlig überflüssig. Den Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches habe ich begrüßt. Er ist nicht notwendig. Es gibt genug alternative Methoden Raubfische zu fangen. Diese sind in meinen Augen auch in der Regel wesentlich fängiger. Für die meisten war der lebende Köderfisch doch nur die bequeme Art im Stuhl sitzend einen Hecht oder Zander zu fangen. Darüber hinaus waren Köderfische oft kostengünstiger zu besorgen als beispielsweise fängige Wobbler.

Ich würde mir wünschen, die Verbände würden mal etwas für die Verbesserung der Fischerei/Fischbestände tun. Dies bedürfte umfassender Einschränkungen, so in etwa wie ein Hecht pro Jahr und nicht einer pro Tag, nur eine limitierte Zahl von Angelgängen. Verstöße müssten in entsprechender Weise geahndet werden, so das diese unterlassen würden. Auch müßte das Catch&Release rechtlich wieder zulässig sein und sollte gefördert werden. Ich meine kein reines Catch&Release, dafür esse ich zu gerne Fisch. Es gibt zu viele "Tütenträger" unter uns und zu wenig Wasser in Deutschland. Solche Maßnahmen werden anscheinden jedoch nicht angedacht, da man kein zahlendes Mitglied verprellen und verlieren möchte. Die Situation in den meisten Vereinen ist ähnlich. So wird sich jedoch nur schwerlich etwas ändern und die Fischerei wird mit jedem Tag schlechter werden. Dazu tragen die Angler entsprend bei. Die meisten Gewässer waren schon vor dem Kormoran auf dem absteigenden Ast. Wenn alles so weiter geht, sehe ich keine Hoffnung, das sich die Verhältnisse in Deutschland mal wieder zu einem Besseren wenden.

Petri, Dietmar


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Fazit: Im Verband wird nicht das TÖTEN JEDEN FISCHES propagiert, sondern eben im Abgleich und der Verantwortung von obigen Punkt 1.


 
Hallo Toni

Wie siehst Du nun Deine Aussage im Gegensatz von Herrn Vollborns Argumentation ?

Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



> Auch müßte das Catch&Release rechtlich wieder zulässig sein und sollte gefördert werden. Ich meine kein reines Catch&Release, dafür esse ich zu gerne Fisch


Muss man immer wieder mal wiederholen:
Es ist rechtlich zulässig Fische zurückzusetzen.

Wenn Vereine/Verbände/Bewirtschafter da andere Regelungen erlassen, muss man sich zwar dran halten (wie wennes ein Gesetz wäre), aber es gibt in keinem (mir bekannten) Fischereigesetz den Zwang, jeden maßigen gefangenen Fisch abzuschlagen! (Siehe auch hier im Magazin!)


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Meien Anmerkungen in Rot im zitierten Text:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch das ist in meinen Augen eine originäre Aufgabe der Verbände(egal welcher), zu informieren.
> 
> RICHTIG, ich bedauere sehr, dass hier keine Diskussion und Aufklärung stattfindet und empfinde es als Arroganz, sich Diskussionen oder Fragebögen der Basis nicht zu stellen.
> 
> ...


 
NEIN, es darf nicht zur Selbstverleugnung werden. Auseinandersetzen ja, aber eben auf Sachebene mit Blick über den "Tellerrand"


So ganz allgemein gedacht, sei es mir heute noch erlaubt:

Die liberalste Form ist die Anarchie. Wenn man eine Regelung schafft, wird ein Teil sich vor den Kopf gestossen fühlen. Schafft man dann noch ein Gesetz, spricht man von Diktatur .... die Frage ist nur, WER so denkt
  #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



> Auf Anfrage bei dem Landesverband Bayern Geschäftsstelle München kennt man diese Vorhaben nicht wirklich.
> (Diese Anfrage war nötig, weil dies massive Auswirkungen auf unsere Vereins-Salmoniden-Strecken und der daran hängenden Problematiken wie z.B. Mitgliederentwicklung hätte.)


Dann war da die Aussage eines B - W Verbandsschulungsleiters falsch, ich entschuldige mich dafür die Bayern diesem Verdacht ausgsetzt zu haben.

Da werde ich dan sicherheitshalber nochmal auch bei unserem Verband direkt nachfragen, statt mich auf die Aussage eines einzelnen Funktionärs zu verlassen (ok, hätte ich besser gleich gemacht:-(( )



> NEIN, es darf nicht zur Selbstverleugnung werden. Auseinandersetzen ja, aber eben auf Sachebene mit Blick über den "Tellerrand"


Das würde ich jederzeit so unterschreiben, sehe es aber bei (den meisten) Verbänden eben so gerade nicht!


----------



## Raisingwulf (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Schutz der eigenen Pfründe!

Sollten sich beide Verbände irgendwann auf eine Verschmelzung einigen würden ja zig doppelt besetzte Posten Ihre Existenzberechtigung verlieren - so zerfleischen Sie sich zur Zeit gegenseitig - die einen liebäugeln mit Nabu die anderen mit PET alle sind sich Spinnefeind - für die ist nur der EU Fördertopf das Ziel nicht die Interessen deren Mitglieder, egal ob in Deutschland oder Portugal - da werden ja sogar Bundesverdienstkreuze an "Alt gediente" verteilt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



Dietmar B. schrieb:


> Dies bedürfte umfassender Einschränkungen, so in etwa wie ein Hecht pro Jahr und nicht einer pro Tag, nur eine limitierte Zahl von Angelgängen.


 
Hallo Dietmar,

Das würde aber, folgt man der Argumentation des VdSF, bedeuten, das nach dem ersten maßigen Hecht für den Rest des Jahres Ende mit der Hechtfischerei ist. Man muß diesen ja verwerten und darf keinen weiteren fangen. 

@ all

Nun wird ja recht eifrig und auch kontrovers diskutiert. Dabei fällt mir auf, daß dabei die Anzahl der Teilnehmer immer mehr abnimmt. Ich fürchte, daß wir dabei sind das Thema zu zerreden und frage, ob wir nun besser zur Tat schreiten sollen. 
Das bedeutet ja nicht, daß nicht weiter diskutiert werden soll, im Gegenteil. Vielleicht bekommt die Diskussion nach den Schreiben einen neuen Schub.

Ralf


----------



## Raisingwulf (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Ach Mensch Dietmar,
Du zeigst und malst das so düster auf das man sich am liebsten gleich vom Angeln verabschieden möchte mit Dir, gehst Du zu erst?

Raisingwulf


----------



## Richi05 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Hallo, 

mit Fisch zurücksetzen habe ich kein Problem, selbstverständlich versuche ich mein Zielfisch zu fangen, - lege auch bei der Köderauswahl (Spinner für Barsche ) gezielt meine Auswahl - fange ich hierbei einen Hecht - sehe ich ober er sauber gehackt ist - lasse ich ihn wieder frei - sollte er " geschluckt " sprich Blinker hängt in den Kiemen - bekommt er eins auf die Mütze - zum Glück gibt es ja auch Handys - hier rufe ich dann Bekannte an die einen Hecht abnehmen (mache auch den Fisch küchen fertig ) - für Rotaugen + Brasen fangen - frage ich erst ob ich einen Abnehmer habe - sonst lasse ich es bleiben. 

Meine Meinung !


Mit den Vereinen und Verbände habe ich da meine Probleme ? 
mir fehlen hier klare Ziele : 

Ist das Ziel klar augegeben kann ich auch orienttieren: 

Sollte "Angelverein" nicht heißen Angeln ? sondern Freizeitverein!

Petri 
Richi


----------



## Lotte (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> Nun wird ja recht eifrig und auch kontrovers diskutiert. Dabei fällt mir auf, daß dabei die Anzahl der Teilnehmer immer mehr abnimmt. Ich fürchte, daß wir dabei sind das Thema zu zerreden und frage, ob wir nun besser zur Tat schreiten sollen.
> Das bedeutet ja nicht, daß nicht weiter diskutiert werden soll, im Gegenteil. Vielleicht bekommt die Diskussion nach den Schreiben einen neuen Schub.



moin-moin ralf |wavey:,

das wird aber auch daran liegen, daß hier mitunter sooo schnell geschrieben wird, daß man(n) kaum mit dem lesen nachkommt!!! 

den brief (bzw. e-mail) sollte man aber trotzdem an die verbände versenden. egal was hier noch weiteres passiert!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Ich mache heut eim Laufe des Tages (nach dem Kaffetrinken) einen Extrathread für den Entwurf der Briefe auf, damit das nicht durcheinander bzw. in Vergessenheit gerät.

Den werden wir dann im Magazin zum kopieren zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

So, Kaffee getrunken und neuen Thréad  eröffnet für das Anschreiben.

Ab sofort kann also hier ohne Bedenken weiterhin allgemein rund um die Verbände diskutiert werden.

*In diesem Thread hier* könnt Ihr alle an den Entwürfen für die Anschreiben an Verbände und Vereine mitarbeiten, welche wir dann im Mag (www.Anglerpraxis.de) zum kopieren zur Verfügung stellen werden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Da Toni ja nicht bereit ist, auf meine Frage zu antworten, hier mal ein anderer Aspekt bezgl. des zurücksetzens.

Angeln dient also dem Nahrungserwerb, keine Frage. Somit unterscheidet sich der Angler von Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischern nur durch den Status der Gewerblichkeit und die jeweils zulässigen Fangmethoden. 
Da man sich bezgl. des Zurücksetzens von Fischen auf das Tierschutzgesetzt als Bundesgesetz stützt, dürfte dies aber auch für Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischer gelten. Heißt im Klartext, auch diese müssten jeden gefangenen und nicht geschützten Fisch dem Wasser entnehmen.

Oder liege ich da falsch ?

Ralf


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da Toni ja nicht bereit ist, auf meine Frage zu antworten


 
Also dann zu deiner Frage:



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hallo Toni
> 
> Wie siehst Du nun Deine Aussage im Gegensatz von Herrn Vollborns Argumentation ?
> 
> Ralf


 

Er sagt doch genau das, was ich auch sagte.

Fazit: Eine weitere Diskussion mit dir scheint mir erst sinnvoll, wenn du bereit bist, über gesagtes auch nachzudenken. 

Nix für Ungut.#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Muss man immer wieder mal wiederholen:
> Es ist rechtlich zulässig Fische zurückzusetzen.
> 
> quote]
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Also dann zu deiner Frage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Nun Toni, Herr Vollborn sagt das man jeden verwertbaren und nicht geschützten Fisch dem Wasser entnehmen muß. Ergo auch unerwünschte, spricht ungewollte Fänge. 
Du aber behauptest das genaue Gegenteil. Nach Deinen Worten entscheidet der Angler selbst, ob er einen Fisch mitnimmt oder nicht ( was ja auch sehr wünschenswert ist ). 
Ich habe also nachgedacht, komme aber zu einem anderen Ergebnis. Vielleicht, weil ich etwas länger nachgedacht habe  

Ralf


----------



## Martin Purps (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Bevor ich hier wieder offline gehe, wollte ich auch nochmal einige Punkte vorholen, die mir in Hinblick auf die Verbandsarbeit (Ziele) wichtig erscheinen:



> Was jetzt aber tierschutzrechtlich läuft und wie die Angelei beurteilt wird, hängt dann auch am Gesetzgeber und der politischen Zusammensetzung der Parlamente, siehe auch Kormoran etc. Wegen dieses ganzen Komplexes geht der Trend zu einer Vereinheitlichung oder auch Verlagerung auf Bundesebene, weil eben viele Angelegenheiten mehr als lokal behandelt werden müssen.


damit meinte ich z. B. das:



> Schäden in der deutschen Fischereiwirtschaft und an der heimischen Fischfauna durch Kormorane
> Kleine Anfrage Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP; Hans-Michael Goldmann, FDP; und andere; FDP 15.02.2006 Drucksache
> Antwort Bundesregierung; Bundesministerium für Umwelt, Naturschutz und Reaktorsicherheit (federführend) 22.03.2006 Drucksache





> Nach Abschluß der Föderalismusreform verbleibt das Fischereirecht in der Kompetenz der Länder (war auch nie anders geplant). Eine Vereinheitlichung auf Bundesebene wäre sicher wünschenswert, läuft aber unserem föderalen Staatsaufbau zuwider.


Hmm, also ich meine das alles (fast, es gibt im Grundgesetz, für das Grundgesetz, Sicherheiten) (jederzeit?) veränderbar ist, es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit(?). Die Förderalismusdebatte ist nicht abgeschlosssen, wenn ich so die Medien verfolge. Wie gesagt, ich fände es wichtig daß sich die Verbände noch näher kommen, vielleicht sich sogar wo es passt zusammenschließen und einheitliche Postionen in den angesprochenen Spannungsfeldern einnehmen.



> Wenn ich es richtig herauslese bist Du (Martin) ebenfalls im LVSH engagiert und/oder organisiert.


Ich bin als Angler in einem Hamburger Verein Mitglied der zum ASV Hamburg gehört. Ich bin beruflich als Fischereibiologe in einem Projekt zur EU-WRRL für den LSFV tätig, bin aber bei keinem Verein oder Verband angestellt und ich habe kein Amt. Für die Projektzeit sitze ich dann auch noch als Angelfischereivertreter in einer länderübergreifenden Arbeitsgruppe zur EU-WRRL. Ich war erstaunt, wie wenig fachliche Kompetenz anfangs der organisierten Angelfischerei zugetraut wurde, allerdings nicht so erstaunt, wie ich über einige Meinungen in diesem Forum bin. Die ungekehrt wenig erstaunlich zu Ersterem führen. 

Ich schreibe hier meine eigene Meinung, weder muß die mit der Meinung der Verbände übereinstimmen, noch spreche ich in ihrem Namen!



> Dein Beitrag erweckt bei mir teilweise den Eindruck, daß Du händeringend nach Interpretationsmodalitäten von Gesetzen suchst, wie man diese "gegen" die Angler verwenden kann (siehe oben zu C&R). Diese Sichtweise stellst Du dann auch noch als einzige akzeptable dar. Zeigt mir einmal mehr, daß meine Sichtweise von Verbandsarbeit und die der VDSF-Vertreter schlechterdings unvereinbar sind.


Ich vermute eher Eure Ziele sind nicht vereinbar. Ich meine die Suche ist für mich nach Jahrzenhnten des Erfahrens und Lernens doch weit fortgeschritten, aber nie abgeschlossen. Ich bin neuen Ideen durchaus aufgeschlossen, muß aber nicht auf einer Linie liegen. Wenn sich neue Erkenntnisse ergeben ist das immer wichtig und muß in die eigene Arbeit eingebunden werden, kein Problem. Mein Problem ist eher, daß ich einiges was hier geäußert wird nur aus der Gruselkiste kenne und deswegen so ein wenig nach Atem (und Worten) ringe. Aber dennoch finde ich die Auseinandersetzung zur eigenen Positionsbestimmung wichtig und auch unterhaltsam. Nur um zu zeigen, daß es nicht so schwer ist Informationen zu kriegen, man also nicht händeringend nach eigenen Interpretationsmodalitäten suchen muß, ein Zitat von Prof. Schreckenbach (2006):



> § 3 BbgFischO:
> untermaßige Fische oder während der Schonzeit gefangene Fische (mit Handangel oder anderen Fanggeräten) sind unverzüglich schonend in das Fanggewässer zurückzusetzen.
> Gefangene Fischarten ohne Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße müssen dem Gewässer entnommen und der menschlichen oder tierischen Verwertung zugeführt werden.





> @all
> bei allem Verständnis für Emotionen, versucht bitte sachlich zu bleiben


Meine Äußerung über das Verhalten des DAV ziehe ich entschuldigend zurück, das ist unter der Gürtellinie gewesen, ich korrigiere in "meiner Meinung nach falsch". Insofern mußte ich natürlich auch die rüde Ansprache eine Forumsteilnehmers hinehmen. 

Eine Idee wollte ich der Volltändigkeit halber noch anbringen, die man seltener findet als die Gedanken zum Tierschutz:
Die Spitze der Nahrungspyramide im Wasser stellen die Räuber dar. Der Mensch ist außerhalb des Wassers noch eine Ebene höher und ist das einzige Lebewesen (für lange Zeit im letzten Jahrhundert gewesen), das durch den Nahrungserwerb (Fischerei) dem Wasser eine bedeutende Menge (es gibt noch Vögel die Fische fressen etc.) Nähstoffe wieder entzieht. Da in Deutschland die überwiegende Zahl der Gewässer zu viele Nährstoffe enthält, ist die Entnahme von Fisch für die Gewässerqualität förderlich. Es wäre gegebenenfalls auch zu prüfen ob man Fangmengenbegrenzungen und Mindesmaße in begründeten Fällen ganz aufhebt. Jetzt daraus keine umfassende Aufhebungspeitsche rauslesen, es soll ja geprüft werden und das kann auch Sinn machen. Dieser Auffassung kann ich mich anschließen, ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen.

Vielleicht kann jemand irgendwo zusammenfassen welche Argumente es für das C & R gibt (wenn es welche gibt), welches sich außerhalb des bereits gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen C & R befindet. Man braucht dann nicht den ganzen Fred zu flöhen, oder habe ich das übersehen? Ansonsten war es hier sehr Interessant, leider ist die Nettikette nicht so mein Fall, deswegen melde ich mich wieder ab (bin nicht beleidigt). Ich hoffe mal den Einen oder Anderen, die so ganz und gar nicht mit mir einer Meinung sind, auf einer fachlichen Veranstaltung oder in einer Arbeitsgruppe zu treffen, damit man diese wichtigen Themen auch mal ohne Stammtischniveau (ich schließ mich da nicht aus!) bekakeln kann. 
Ich bin grundsätzlich mit den Zielen meiner beiden Verbände auf einer Linie und mit der Arbeit zufrieden, es gibt sicher Teilbereiche wo das nicht der Fall ist. Ich finde es gut, daß z. B. der ASV Hamburg jetzt auch anerkannter Naturschutzverband geworden ist, der LSFV ist es schon länger. Der LSFV und ASV übernehmen nichts von irgendwelchen ominösen Verbindungen sondern gestalten selber und wirken mit. Wo gestalten und wirken diejenigen die die Verbände so vehement kritisieren mit, außer in dieser Meckerecke? Wie viele sind es denn überhaupt?

Gruß und Tschüß
Martin


----------



## ae71 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Hallo, ich bin aus dem südbadischen raum und kenne die Leute vom landesfischereiverband baden. ich bin bei den gewässerwarteseminaren, da ich in meinem verein gewässerwart bin! ich habe vor kurzem den bericht vom  verband gelesen, was sie  so machen, und muß sagen sie haben alle hände voll zu tun, und sie sind zu wenig leute! gelder fehlen auch, da die haushaltskasse der länder die abgaben einkassiert, und nicht an die verbände weiter gegeben wird!  die mitarbeiter sind ein diplombiologe der nur eine halbe stelle hat, aber den ganzen tag meistens da ist, und eine sekräterin die auch nur halbtags da ist, die aber in dieser zeit versucht alles zu organisieren was geht! das sind diejenigen die geld verdienen! alle anderen sind ehrenamtlich, also ich denke sie kriegen  evtl benzingeld. vielleicht noch etwas?
wenn ich anrufe und ein problem bzw fragen habe, gibt es kein nein, sie kommen schauen sich die gewässer an, nehmen proben, schiken die dann einem zu, bei fischsterben sind sie da, somit für neubesatz tun sie pläne aufstellen, kormoranproblematik(abschuß bzw vergrämung) anträge formulieren die man an das landratsamt weiterreichen kann, da man für den jeweiligen gewässer eine extra genehmigung braucht. denn nicht jeder verein hat die richtigen leute die sowas formulieren können. 
dann gibt es schulungen, wie zb gewässerwartelehrgang, besatz von befr. forelleneiern und so weiter..
ich bin somit sehr zufrieden was diese leute tun, es sind keine alten .... mehr da, aber sie brauchen freiwillige die zeit haben und wollen, was aber heutzutage keiner hat, will!!!ich vermute das viele der alten gern aufhören würden aber keine jungen finden die weitermachen. und somit bleiben die alten und was früher gut war ist heute gut(deren denken)! 

ich muß zugeben ich bin betroffen vom nachtangelverbot, bei mir im see beißen die karpfen nur in der nacht, also tagsüber ist nix drin!(somit ist eine einschätzung derfischdichte, schwer machbar) der weißfischbestand(rotaugen) ist so hoch das ich gar nicht alles essen könnte was an rotaugen man rausfangen müsste, damit ein ausgeglichener bestand da wäre! man müsste sie in ein anderes gewässer besetzen, das würde bedeuten das man setztkescher benutzen müsste. (was man bei uns mittlerweile wieder darf, 3,5m lang 50cm breit), aber es fehlen wieder nur freiwillige angler die nur auf weißfisch gehen wollen! deshalb kann ich das gesetz in brandenburg verstehen! die meisten wollen nur hecht und zander!
das soll nur ein bsp sein was ein kleiner verein für probleme hat, durch gewisse gesetze.warum es ein nachtangelverbot in bw noch gibt: weil es auch unter uns anglern sehr viele schwarze schafe gibt, und man sie am tag schon nicht beizukommen sind geschweige denn in der nacht! (von nicht einhaltung von mindestmasse, schonzeiten,sind die kleinsten probleme.diebstahl von angelgerät, randalieren, party machen, leute zusammenschlagen, beleidigen, dreck hinterlassen, sind die anderen großen probleme)

ich kann also nur für den landesfischereiverband baden behaupten, das sie gute und tolle arbeit machen! mein respekt!
grüsse
ae71


----------



## Knispel (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Interessante Debatte hier...
Thomas, es hätte mich ach schwer gewundert, wenn der LFV Bremen auf Deinen Fragenkatalog geantwortet hätte....ich kenne die " Oberangler " dort zu genüge.


----------



## ae71 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

hallo martin, wieso c&r : um wie ich gerade geschrieben habe die meisten angler nur auf raubfische aus sind, da sollte es erlaubt sein ein massigen räuber wieder zurückzusetzen damit der bestand nicht gleich zerstört wird. meiner meinung nach bringt bei uns im verein um den starken rotaugenbestand zu dezimieren, nur ein erhöhter besatz mit raubfischen, aber man muß für einen kleinen see auch die grossen raubfische herausfangen (hecht) da er sonst sich lieber an den eigenen mästet als  mehrere rotaugen zu fressen. so setze ich lieber einen mit 55cm zurück und versuche einen mit 80cm herauszufangen!ich bin fürs gewässer verantwortlich,
deshalb brauch ich c&r!
grüsse
ae71


----------



## Monsterqualle (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



Martin Purps schrieb:


> Aus dem Landesfischereigesetz Schleswig-Holstein (LFischG):
> 
> § 39
> Tierschutz
> ...


 
Es stellt sich mir die Frage, warum es in Schleswig-Holstein noch haufenweise Forellenseen gibt.#c 

In den Seen werden Forellen in Netzen gehältert und täglich zum sofortigem Wiederfang ausgesetzt.
Entweder können die Paragraphen 3+4 unterschiedlich ausgelegt werden, oder die Betreiber der Anlagen begehen seit einigen Jahren Straftaten. Ich denke mal das es verschiedene Auslegungen des Gesetzes gibt.

Weiterhin hat Robert Vollborn vor einiger Zeit mal geschrieben, das es eigendlich verboten für Vereine und Verbände ist, Schonmaße und Schonzeiten gegen das Fischereigesetz auszusprechen. Er schrieb das der Angler in einer prekären Situation ist, wenn er z.B. einen Hecht von 50 cm fängt, der nach Fischereigesetz maßig ist, aber nach der Vereinssatzung 10 cm zu klein ist wieder zurücksetzt. Robert schrieb, das der Angler sich in jedem Fall strafbar verhält, jenachdem ob er den Hecht mitnimmt oder wieder reinsetzt.

Nun stellt sich mir aber die Frage, warum der LSFV-SH sich ebenso Gesetzesuntreu verhält?
Der Zander hat im Fischereigesetz von SH keine Schonzeit. Im Nord-Ostseekanal hat der Verband aber eine Schonzeit für den Zander eingerichtet. Fange ich nun im April einen Zander im Kanal, mache ich mich wenn ich diesen mitnehme nach den Verbandsregeln strafbar. Setze ich ihn wieder zurück, mache ich mich angeblich durch das Tierschutzgesetz strafbar.

Das müsste mir wirklich nochmal jemand erklären. Am besten Robert Vollborn.


----------



## ae71 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

hallo jan (monsterqualle), ein verein darf die schonzeiten verlängern, und er darf schonmasse erhöhen, das sagt der landesfischereiverband baden. wir haben die schonmasse in unserem verein für einig fische verlängert, damit nicht ein eingesetzter k2 schon gleich in die pfanne landet, setzt man k1 sind sie sehr schnell im hechtmagen!
genauso haben wir während der schonzeit vom hecht und zander, das angeln mit kunstködern und köderfisch verboten.
grüsse
ae71


----------



## NorbertF (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

@ae71:
setzt doch vereinsintern das Schonmass für Hecht auf 80cm.
Könnt ihr ja machen, hindert euch keiner dran.
Problem gelöst.
Die Vereine sollten dieses Mittel viel mehr einsetzen, leider tun sie es nicht. Die meisten haben so 50cm Schonmass für Hecht. Ich finde das ist ein Witz solche Zündholzhechte abschlagen zu müssen. Darum tu ich es auch nicht  und wenn man mich einsperrt auch nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

@ ae71:
Finde ich toll, wenn jemand auch die Verbände lobt bzw. mit deren Arbeit zufrieden ist. 

Ich habe mir jetzt nicht die Mühe gemacht nachzuschauen, ob auch Dein Verband die Mail von uns erhalten hat.

Unabhängig davon bleiben zwei Fragen:
1.:
Wenn Dein Verband die Mail erhalten hat warum hatten sie es dann nicht nötig zu antworten??

2.: 
Sollte Dein Verband die Mail nicht erhalten haben, dann deswegen weil keine Mailadresse ermittelbar war.

Findest Du es in der heutigen Zeit noch angemessen, wenn ein Verband die Möglichkeiten des Internets sowohl zur Kommunikation (Email) wie auch zur Verbreitung ihrer Ansichten/Arbeit/Ziele etc. nicht nutzt??

Denn das habe ich allen angemailten Verbänden ja angeboten:
Eine breite Plattform (mit über 1 Million einzelnen Besuchern/Monat mit über 12 Millionen Seitenaufrufen) auf der die Verbände ihre Vorstellungern, Arbeit, Ziele und Wünsche einem breiten (Ziel)Publikum darstellen können.

Wenn ANGLER Verbände nicht einmal in der Lage sind das populärste Forum für Angler zur Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zu nutzen, was soll man dann glauben, was diese Verbände in der Gesellschaft für die Angler erreichen wollen/können???


----------



## ae71 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

hallo norbert, wenn ich das machen würde dann würden die leute aus dem verein austreten, man muß eben ein mittelmass finden, mit dem jeder leben kann! so ist es auch sonst bei allem, es muß ein kompromiss für alles gefunden werden, genauso wie das thema mit den verbänden.
grüsse
toni


----------



## Monsterqualle (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



ae71 schrieb:


> hallo jan (monsterqualle), ein verein darf die schonzeiten verlängern, und er darf schonmasse erhöhen, das sagt der landesfischereiverband baden.


 

Genau das sagt der Landesverband Schleswig Holstein aber nicht. Es steht hier im Bord ein langer Bericht von Robert Vollborn, den ich allerdings beim besten Willen nicht finden kann.


----------



## ae71 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

hallo thomas, hier die email adresse: lfvbaden@aol.com
ich weiß auch nicht ob du es ihnen geschikt hast!? 
kannst du bestimm gerne machen, ich weiß auch nicht ob sie bisher zeit dazu hatten, ich habe oben schon geschrieben das es sehr wenige mitarbeiter sind! ich hoffe sie melden sich!
grüsse
ae71


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Ja, die haben die Mail bekommen, aber weder den Eingang bestätigt noch sich sonst irgendwie gemeldet.


----------



## ae71 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

hallo thomas, weiß auch nicht! will niemand in schutz nehmen, aber evtl gibts gründe? vielleicht sogar von höherer ebene, sich nicht zu melden, ist aber nur eine vermutung! 
grüsse 
ae71


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Da mag es viele Gründe geben (siehe auch die Diskussion hier).

Da mag es viele geben die sich nicht auf solche Diskussionen einlassen wollen (umso höher sind die Verbände zu bewerten die geantwortet haben bzw. die hier mitdiskutieren (wie der S - H - Verband bzw. Herr Vollborn - und zwar unabhängig davon, wie man zu der Meinung steht, die von diesen Verbänden/Personen in die Diskussion hier eingebracht werden. Aber immerhin antworten diese Verbände/Personen bzw. diskutieren mit. In meinen Augen eine richtige Entscheidung was umso schwerer wiegt für alle die es nicht nötig hatten zu antworten.)).

Ob man eine solche Verweigerunf (aus welchem Grund auch immer) als gelungene Öffentlichkeitsarbeit bewerten will, stelle ich mal dahin.

Dass es allerdings, milde ausgedrückt, schlichtweg unhöflich ist, sich auf solche Anfragen gar nicht zu melden, das kann man sicher festhalten.


----------



## ae71 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

hallo thomas, da geb ich dir vollkommen recht! hab ich richtig gesehen das von b-w gar keiner geantwortet hat?! ob das was heißt!?
grüsse
ae71


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Hast Du richtig gesehen, die Links zu den Antworten der gerade mal 5!! Verbände die das für nötig hielten, findest Du auf der ersten Seite des Threads.

Der "südlichste" antwortende Verband war der LFV Westfalen.



> ob das was heißt!?


Wer weiss )))

*Aber hier, weil angebracht, daher nochmal unser ausdrücklicher Dank an die 5 antwortenden Verbände!!*


----------



## Vollborn (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

@ Monsterqualle Jan: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! Ich habe im Hinblick auf Mindestmaße gerade nicht geäußert, man mache sich in jedem Fall strafbar, egal ob man gesetzlich maßige, vereinsintern untermaßige Fische entnimmt bzw. zurücksetzt. Vielmehr war meine Aussage, man könne Gefahr laufen, gegen Vereinsbestimmungen oder das Tierschutzgesetz zu verstoßen. Mit einer Strafbarkeit hat das so noch nichts zu tun. Aussagen zu verdrehen ist auch ein Stilmittel...

Außerdem hatte ich klar auf Ausnahmen hingewiesen, insbesondere über die Hegepflicht, die in Schleswig-Holstein an offenen Binnengewässern gilt. So kann es wegen gestörter natürlicher Reproduktion oder nach einem Fischsterben gute Gründe dafür geben, fangfähige Fische zu besetzen oder gefangene maßige Fische zurückzusetzen - ausnahmsweise.

Ich ziehe mich jetzt aus der Diskussion zurück, mit Dank für die zahlreichen Lob-Bekundungen wegen der - viel zu seltenen - Teilnahme von Verbandsvertretern an dieser Meinungsbildung.
Ich habe mich gerne beteiligt und halte das auch für meine Pflicht, denn es ist die Aufgabe der Verbände, die Interessen der Mitglieder gegenüber Politik und Verwaltung, aber auch in der Öffentlichkeit, wozu dieses Forum zählt, zu vertreten.

Leider scheint aber bei den Teilnehmern hier nur ein solcher Verband existenzberechtigt und am Mitgliederwillen orientiert zu sein, der als Forderung formuliert: "Jegliche Einschränkungen für die Angler müssen sofort fallen. Alle anderen Nutzungen müssen sich der Angelfischerei unterordnen!"

Das ist lächerlich, weil jede Handlung mit Außenwirkung Grenzen hat und im Spannungsfeld mit anderen, vielleicht auch konkurrierenden Handlungen steht, so auch die Angelfischerei.

Ich hatte geschrieben, unser Verband nimmt die geltenden Regeln ernst, versucht aber in vielen Bereichen diese zu lockern. (Welche andere Meinung könnte ein Verband denn öffentlich bekunden? Etwa: Wir kennen zwar das Tierschutzgesetz, halten uns aber nicht daran, weil unsere Mitglieder Einschränkungen blöd finden?) So stehen wir in gutem Kontakt mit dem Ministerium um eine mögliche Aufhebung des Setzkescherverbotes. Solange die Regeln aber bestehen, sind sie einzuhalten.
Wenn dann jemand behauptet, VDSF oder LSFV hätten sich FÜR das Setzkescherverbot eingesetzt, so ist das falsch. Genau so falsch ist, daraus abzuleiten, man ducke sich vor dem Naturschutz. Aber hier werden eben leider nicht alle fremden Aussagen korrekt wiedergegeben.

Stichwort Naturschutz: das ist wohl auch der große Unterschied zwischen den Verbänden. Unser Verband ist nach Bundesnaturschutzgesetz als Umweltverband anerkannt. Die Mitglieder angeln gerne, betreiben aber auch Gewässerpflege, fangen Laichfische und sorgen für gutes Heranwachsen der Brütlinge, engagieren sich für eine Umsetzung der WRRL im Sinne der Angler und arbeiten an Freiwilligen Vereinbarungen zur Nutzung von FFH-Gebieten. Ich halte diese Vorgehensweisen für deutlich besser als schlicht zu vertreten, der ganze Naturschutz-Quatsch gehöre eingestampft. Das wären zwar deutliche Worte und im Umweltschutz läuft tatsächlich vieles verkehrt, aber es ist doch besser, ihn für sich zu gewinnen, als ohne Aussicht auf einen Sieg dagegen anzukämpfen.

Die Diskuskussion hier hat weitgehend Spaß gemacht, aber es wäre schön, wenn sich etwas mehr Sinn für die Wirklichkeit entwickeln würde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



> Leider scheint aber bei den Teilnehmern hier nur ein solcher Verband existenzberechtigt und am Mitgliederwillen orientiert zu sein, der als Forderung formuliert: "Jegliche Einschränkungen für die Angler müssen sofort fallen. Alle anderen Nutzungen müssen sich der Angelfischerei unterordnen!"


Aus meiner Sicht:
Nein!
Aber:
Ich wünsche mir schon einen Verband/Verbände die offensiv gegen unsinnige Restriktionen vorgehen und dies am besten auch noch breit publizieren.

Denn nur so kann man zum einen in der Gesellschaft etwas ändern, zum anderen seinen Mitgliedern zeigen dass man aktiv in ihrem Sinne tätig ist.

Beides sollte eigentlich jeder Verband wünschen.



> weil jede Handlung mit Außenwirkung Grenzen hat und im Spannungsfeld mit anderen, vielleicht auch konkurrierenden Handlungen steht, so auch die Angelfischerei.



Richtig, umso wichtiger in meinen Augen dass sich die Verbände klar und eindeutig positionieren (s.o.) um für Angler positive Veränderungen im konkurrierenden Spannungsfeld zu erreichen.



> Ich hatte geschrieben, unser Verband nimmt die geltenden Regeln ernst, versucht aber in vielen Bereichen diese zu lockern. (Welche andere Meinung könnte ein Verband denn öffentlich bekunden? Etwa: Wir kennen zwar das Tierschutzgesetz, halten uns aber nicht daran, weil unsere Mitglieder Einschränkungen blöd finden?) So stehen wir in gutem Kontakt mit dem Ministerium um eine mögliche Aufhebung des Setzkescherverbotes. Solange die Regeln aber bestehen, sind sie einzuhalten.



Dass man sich nicht gegen geltendes Recht stellt, sollte unstrittig sein.

Dass man geltendes Recht sowie die Meinungs/Deutungshoheit mancher (Schützer)Verbände in Frage stellt, sollte aber auch Aufgabe eines jeden Anglerverbandes sein, der Positives für Angler erreichen will.

Ich denke dass wir im Ziel (positives für Angler zu erreichen) sogar Einigung erzielen könnten, und letztlich "nur" über den Weg streiten.

Da muss ich dann (wieder einmal) den absolut lobenswerten Einsatz von Herrn Vollborn loben - im Gegensatz zu anderen Verbandsvertretern die es nicht für nötig halten zu antworten oder gar mit zu diskutieren - auch und gerade deswegen, weil wir augenscheinlich in vielen Punkten andere Ansichten haben.

Aber gerade unterschiedliche Ansichten zu diskutieren sorgt in meinen Augen ja dafür, dass bei allen Parteien der "Blick über den Tellerrand" geschärft wird.

Und schafft vielleicht erst dadurch die Möglichkeiten/den Druck für uns Angler positive Veränderungen zu erreichen.


----------



## Monsterqualle (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



Vollborn schrieb:


> @ Monsterqualle Jan: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! Ich habe im Hinblick auf Mindestmaße gerade nicht geäußert, man mache sich in jedem Fall strafbar, egal ob man gesetzlich maßige, vereinsintern untermaßige Fische entnimmt bzw. zurücksetzt. Vielmehr war meine Aussage, man könne Gefahr laufen, gegen Vereinsbestimmungen oder das Tierschutzgesetz zu verstoßen. Mit einer Strafbarkeit hat das so noch nichts zu tun. Aussagen zu verdrehen ist auch ein Stilmittel...


Ob das nun eine strafbare Handlung, eine Ordnungswidrigkeit oder ein Verstoß ist, ist vom Prinzipt her doch völlig egal. Tatsache ist aber laut Deiner obigen Aussage dass es verkehrt ist. Wer hier also Aussagen verdreht, dass lasse ich mal die anderen User jeden für sich entscheiden.



Vollborn schrieb:


> Außerdem hatte ich klar auf Ausnahmen hingewiesen, insbesondere über die Hegepflicht, die in Schleswig-Holstein an offenen Binnengewässern gilt. So kann es wegen gestörter natürlicher Reproduktion oder nach einem Fischsterben gute Gründe dafür geben, fangfähige Fische zu besetzen oder gefangene maßige Fische zurückzusetzen - ausnahmsweise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Für die Forellenseen soll das doch sicher nicht zählen.#c 

Das die Reproduktion in einem Forellensee gestört ist, sollte jedem klar sein. Und deswegen dürfte es dort auch laut Landesfischereigesetz nicht erlaubt sein fangfähige Fische auszusetzen. #q 

Robert, für mich hast Du mit den obigen zwei Aussagen ein klassisches Eigentor geschossen und uns allen bewiesen, dass im Verband halt doch gerne um den heißen Brei herumgeredet wird.#h


----------



## Vollborn (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Und deswegen dürfte es dort auch laut Landesfischereigesetz nicht erlaubt sein fangfähige Fische auszusetzen.


 
Ist es doch auch nicht, Jan !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! #q

Warum gibt es denn wohl laufend Streß mit den Kreisveterinären?

Petri Heil #h


----------



## Monsterqualle (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



Vollborn schrieb:


> Ist es doch auch nicht, Jan !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! #q
> 
> Warum gibt es denn wohl laufend Streß mit den Kreisveterinären?
> 
> Petri Heil #h


 
Danke Robert!

Auf diese klare Aussage warte ich nun schon seit fast 2 Jahren von Dir. :m 

Falls es bisher nicht von mir so rübergekommen ist, im Großen und Ganzen bin ich mit der Arbeit der Verbände zufrieden. Es gibt nur diverse Kleinigkeiten über die ich mich so manches Mal aufrege.

Vor allen Dingen ist mir klar, dass die meisten Verbandsfunktionäre Ihre Aufgaben unendgeldlich und ehrenamtlich machen. 

An alle, die hier nur meckern.
Es ist relativ einfach etwas zu ändern.
Ihr müsst nur in euren Vereinen in den Vorstand gewählt werden, was in meinen bisherigen Vereinen mangels Freiwilliger nicht sehr schwer gewesen wäre oder auch war. Dann geht Ihr zu den Kreisverbandsversammlungen und den Landesverbandsversammlungen. Wenn Ihr da fleißig mitwirkt, sitzt Ihr auch da irgendwann in den verschiedenen Gremien.
Das Problem ist nur, dass fast niemand bereit ist ehrenamtliche Aufgaben zu übernehmen.
Immer nur lästern ist halt einfacher.#h


----------



## Knispel (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Monsterqualle,
da hast Du es hier in Bremen aber bedeutend schwerer. Hier musst Du erst noch die " Gesichtskontrolle " bestehen und wenn Du einmal eine Meinung vertreten hast, die nicht der des Vereinsvorstand und Oberangler des Verbandes war, hast Du keine Chance mehr....bist auf Lebzeit geächtet und gebrandmarkt. Ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung.


----------



## Monsterqualle (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

@ Knispel

Es ist schon klar, dass man ersteinmal mit dem Strom schwimmen muss. Ab einer gewissen Position kann man seinen Mund dann aber schon aufmachen. BZW. man muss die Mehrheit der Stimmberechtigten auf seine Seite ziehen. Und sollte das nicht klappen, vertritt man auch nicht die Meinung der Mehrheit. Das ist leider so.


----------



## balticmaster (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Ich für meinen Teil kann sagen, dass mich die Aussagen des LSFV-SH überzeugt haben und ich mich als engagierter Sportfischer auf dem rechten Weg sehe dem Landessportfischerverband anzugehören.

Etwas schade ist die Tatsache, dass sich so wenig Landesverbände den Fragen gestellt haben und so wenig Vergleichsmöglichkeiten zur Verfügung stehen.

Was mir an diesem Thread negativ aufgefallen ist, ist die Tatsache, dass die Arbeit des LSFV vereinzelt auf die bestehenden Forellenseen differenziert wird, diese Aussage klingt etwas schwach.

Es geht nicht alles von heute auf morgen, nur wer stets nörgelt wird nicht weit kommen.

Gruß aus Mittelschwansen


----------



## arno (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



Lotte schrieb:


> moin-moin ralf |wavey:,
> 
> das wird aber auch daran liegen, daß hier mitunter sooo schnell geschrieben wird, daß man(n) kaum mit dem lesen nachkommt!!!



Wie war , wie war!#h 
Was seid gestern dazu gekommen ist, ist echt beachtlich.
Muss erst mal alles auholen.
Aber ich bin zuversichtlich heute noch bis zur letzen Seite zu kommen.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Ab einer gewissen Position kann man seinen Mund dann aber schon aufmachen.



Leider enden solche Unterwanderungsversuche in der Regel im Nirwana bzw der Revolutionsimpuls verebbt und wird vom bequemeren Anpassungsreflex zunichte gemacht. Politiker und Funktionäre sind nur deshalb oft so butterweichgespült, weil sie leider nicht stark genug waren für so einen "langen Marsch"...


----------



## arno (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

So jetzt bin ich auf den neuesten Stand.

Sachlichkeit:
Die sollten wir hier wirklich beibehalten.
Inbesondere der Ton sollte stimmen.

Lob:
Ja, Lob baut auf.
Deshalb ist hier Herr Vollborn sehr zu loben, und seine Erläuterungen zu dem Thema ganz gut nachzuvollziehen
Obwohl jeder enzelne immer andere Ansichten hat.

Gesetze:
Warum sollte man sich nicht bemühen, bestehende Gesetze zu ändern.

Mitwirkung im Verband:
Ist nicht jedermans Sache sich so weit in die Materie zu vertiefen.
Es gehört auch eine gewisse ( Vor )Bildung( Gesetze lernen und auch verstehen, Das dauert auch einige jahre bis man die wohl alle drauf hat) dazu.
Trotzdem soll man ja wohl seine eigene Meinung äußern.
Sonst bräuchte man ja auch nicht zur Wahl gehen.


----------



## arno (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Leider enden solche Unterwanderungsversuche in der Regel im Nirwana bzw der Revolutionsimpuls verebbt und wird vom bequemeren Anpassungsreflex zunichte gemacht. Politiker und Funktionäre sind nur deshalb oft so butterweichgespült, weil sie leider nicht stark genug waren für so einen "langen Marsch"...




Richtig, jeder Politiker oder Verbandsvorstand geht ja mit guten Vorsatz an die Arbeit, aber die meisten werden  anschließend kapitulieren.:c


----------



## Lotte (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



Vollborn schrieb:


> Ich ziehe mich jetzt aus der Diskussion zurück, mit Dank für die zahlreichen Lob-Bekundungen wegen der - viel zu seltenen - Teilnahme von Verbandsvertretern an dieser Meinungsbildung.
> Ich habe mich gerne beteiligt und halte das auch für meine Pflicht, denn es ist die Aufgabe der Verbände, die Interessen der Mitglieder gegenüber Politik und Verwaltung, aber auch in der Öffentlichkeit, wozu dieses Forum zählt, zu vertreten.



moin-moin,

trotzdem besten dank für die mitwirkung in diesem thread!!!! eventuell hat es ja auch dazu beigetragen sich etwas mehr mit der basis zu beschäftigen!!!sicherlich ist es ein haufen arbeit, hier alles zu lesen!!! selbst wenn der ein oder andere thread höchst interessant ist, schafft man es kaum sich bei der geschwindigkeit durchzulesen und obendrauf auch noch seine eigenen worte zu finden!!! 
(da ich im moment neben meiner arbeit auch noch umziehe|supergri|supergri|supergri)!!!

folgender teil deines posts gefällt mir aber gar nicht:



			
				Vollborn schrieb:
			
		

> Leider scheint aber bei den Teilnehmern hier nur ein solcher Verband existenzberechtigt und am Mitgliederwillen orientiert zu sein, der als Forderung formuliert: "Jegliche Einschränkungen für die Angler müssen sofort fallen. Alle anderen Nutzungen müssen sich der Angelfischerei unterordnen!"



den ersten teil unterschreibe ich sofort, den zweiten (nach dem komma) garantiert nicht!!! und ich bin nun kein absoluter neuling hier!!! auch hier kann man suuuper unterschiedliche standpunkte vertreten!!! also bitte am ball bleiben!!!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Sehr geehrter Herr Vollborn,

auch ich finde Ihre Teilnahme an dieser Diskussion wertvoll und anerkennungswürdig.
Noch wertvoller wäre Ihr Mitwirken, wenn Sie dabei nicht so manches mal die Sprache der einfachen ( nicht zu verwechseln mit dummen ) Leute wählen. Es mag sein, daß Sie als Jurist in der Sprache des gemeinen Volkes nicht mehr geübt sind, aber es würde vieles Erleichtern. Es ist extrem anstrengend Ihre Zeilen zu übersetzen und das schreckt sicher auch so manchen von der Diskussion ab. Ich meine das nun wirklich nicht böse oder beleidigend, aber eine klare und interpretationsfreie Aussage ist oftmals viel erklärender als Verbaljongliererei.



Vollborn schrieb:


> @ Monsterqualle Jan: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! Ich habe im Hinblick auf Mindestmaße gerade nicht geäußert, man mache sich in jedem Fall strafbar, egal ob man gesetzlich maßige, vereinsintern untermaßige Fische entnimmt bzw. zurücksetzt. Vielmehr war meine Aussage, man könne Gefahr laufen, gegen Vereinsbestimmungen oder das Tierschutzgesetz zu verstoßen. Mit einer Strafbarkeit hat das so noch nichts zu tun.
> Das ist für meinen unjuristischen Verstand ein und dasselbe. Das meine ich mit verbaljongliererei.
> 
> Außerdem hatte ich klar auf Ausnahmen hingewiesen, insbesondere über die Hegepflicht, die in Schleswig-Holstein an offenen Binnengewässern gilt. So kann es wegen gestörter natürlicher Reproduktion oder nach einem Fischsterben gute Gründe dafür geben, fangfähige Fische zu besetzen oder gefangene maßige Fische zurückzusetzen - ausnahmsweise.
> ...


Ich teile Ihrer Meinung, fürchte aber das dies in den Verbänden schwer werden wird.

Ralf


----------



## arno (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Was, wie bitte?!?


----------



## Sailfisch (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



Fips III schrieb:


> Jan, ich habe gerade mal nachgesehen.
> Die ganzen ersten rechtlichen Stellungnahmen von Robert sind gelöscht, da ich jeweils Threaderöffner war.



Das mag bei Euch im Forum so gewesen sein. Nach meiner Kenntnis wurde hier nichts gelöscht, weil der Bericht von RA Vollborn im Magazin veröffentlicht worden ist.

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/dezember04_mindestmass.htm

Und damit dem Grundsatz zwei Juristen drei Meinungen genüge getan ist, hier auch noch ein weiterer Aufsatz zu dem Thema:

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/maerz05_mindestmasse_schonzeiten.htm



Fips III schrieb:


> Robert, da der Verband erst durch eindeutigen Druck von uns viel zu spät reagiert hat und somit, statt unsere Namen wieder herzustellen, lieber ca. 14.000 Beiträge gelöscht hat, solltest Du nun wirklich nicht anfangen, hier anzugreifen. Wir haben und werden es hier nicht machen.
> Jan konnte deinen Bericht nur aus der Erinnerrung zitieren und wenn ich mir den rot markierten Bereich ansehe, liest sich das für mich als juristischen Laien, wie eine strafbare Handlung.



Was Recht ist muß auch Recht bleiben! (Auch wenn das nicht für jeden immer sofort einsehbar ist.)
RA Vollborn hat konsequenter Weise darauf hingewiesen, daß nach seiner Sicht der Dinge möglicherweise dadurch ein Problem für den Angler entsteht, weil er (nach Auffassung von Vollborn) sich entweder in Widerspruch zum geltenden (Landes-) Recht setzt und darüberhinaus dem Tierschutzgesetz setzt oder aber gegen vereins- und/oder verbandsinterne Regelungen verstößt.

Aus seiner Argumentation heraus (die ich ausweislich des zitierten Aufsatzes nicht teile) ist dies folgerichtig. Obschon ich zu berücksichtigen bitte, daß es m.E. erhebliche Bedenken gegen eine Sanktionierung von vereinsinternen Vorschriften, welche sich im Widerspruch zum geltend Gesetz befinden, gibt.


----------



## Monsterqualle (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Nur mal so als Zwischeneinwurf an die Moderatoren und Admins:

Da sich hier nur ein paar User an der Diskussion beteiligen, würde mich mal das Ergebnis einer Umfrage zu diesem Thema interessieren.

Die Umfrage in etwa so:

Wie seid Ihr mit der Arbeit der Verbände zufrieden?

1. überhaupt nicht, die Verbände arbeiten nur gegen die Angler
2. es geht so, Die Verbände sollten mehr auf die Basis hören
3. zu frieden, Es kann alles so weitergehen wie bisher.


An den Antworten könnte natürlich noch etws gefeilt werden.


----------



## spin-paule (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Die Umfrage in etwa so:
> 
> ...



Vollständigkeitshalber fände ich es dann aber auch wichtig zu fragen:
4. _Ich habe keine Ahnung von Angelverbände. Ich habe die Sportfischerprüfung abgelegt, halte mich an die Regeln, kaufe eine Tages-/Monats-/Jahreskarte und gehe fischen. _

Gruß#h ,
Spin-Paule


----------



## Lotte (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

moin-moin,

@ monsterqualle: erstelle doch mal eine umfrage!!! ich fände es aber ebenfalls recht wichtig, wenn man den von spin paule punkt dann auch mit aufnehmen würde!!!


----------



## Lotte (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

moin-moin,

eventuell kann man ja das altbewährte schulnotenprinzip verwenden!!! antworten von 1-6 sowie antwort: keine ahnung!!!


----------



## Monsterqualle (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Lasst uns die Umfrage mal noch ein bisschen ausarbeiten, bevor wir so etwas starten. Ich würde im Übrigen auch ersteinmal Thomas seine Meinung dazu hören.

Ich denke auch wie Falk, dass das Ergebnis sehr überraschend sein wird. In einem anderem Bord war die Umfrage auch schon mal, und da haben 79% der User Pro Verband gestimmt. Es waren aber nur ca. 40 Stimmen abgegeben worden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Es geht ja hier in meinen Augen nicht darum ob man pro oder contra irgendeinen Verband ist, sondern wie man als Angler mehr Einfluss auf die Arbeit und die Darstellung der Verbände nehmen kann, nachdem es da ja offensichtlich (siehe Antwortzahl) Defizite gibt.

Und da nützt keine Umfrage was, sondern letztlich nur konkrete Arbeit.

Und ich hatte das ja in diesem Thread schon mal geschrieben:
Die Angler bekommen genau die Verbände/Funktionäre, die sie verdienen.

Wer mit der Arebit dieser Verbände nicht einverstanden ist, der braucht keine Abstimmung, sondern der sollte im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten etwas dagegen tun (respektive etwas DAFÜR tun, dass zukünftig sich Angler besser von den Verbänden vertreten fühlen).

Zum Beispiel in dem man sich auch als einzelner Angler direkt mit seinem Verband in Verbindung setzt, indem man seinen Verein dazu bringt sich über die Verbandsarbeit Gedanken zu machewn und wie man sich da besser einbringen etc..

Wer also konkret mitarbeiten/was ändern will:
*Hier gehts lang>>>>*


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Da gehe ich mit Thoams absolut konform. Eine Umfrage bringt gar nix, außer einem nicht unbedingt realistischem Stimmungsbild, was aber keine Probleme löst. 

Ralf


----------



## Monsterqualle (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Ihr habt Recht Ihr beiden.

War ja auch nur mal so ein Einwurf.


----------



## Gunnar. (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Hallo @all,

Mir pers. kann der LAV hier vor Ort vollkommen gestohlen bleiben. Glücklicherweise bin ich auf die Gewässer des LAV nicht angewiesen.Gibt es doch hier eine Unzahl an wesentlich attraktivere Gewässer der Berufsfischerei. Aber das ist nicht der alleinige Grund dafür das ich ab nächstem Jahr kein Mitglied mehr im LAV sein werde.
Vor eingen Jahren war ich aktiv in unserer OG tätig. Auch wenns sehr zeitaufwändig war , es hat Spaß gemacht. Dummerweise bin ich dann gegen die berühmte altersstarrsinnige Wand gelaufen. Hat mann mir noch zum Anfang einen Posten im Vorstand angeboten , stand ich am Ende vor dem Rausschmiß.So bin ich damals einfach in dieser OG ausgetreten und ein Dorf weiter in die nächste wieder rein. Als zahlendes Mitglied lebte ich dann dort wesentlich ruhiger.
Die nächsten Jahre Jahre angelte ich dann kaum noch in den Gewässern des LAV. So das der Gedanke des völligen Austritts immer mehr Gestalt annahm.
Anfang diesen Jahres platzte dann die Bombe. Der LAV brachte eine neue Verbotsliste heraus. Diese Verbote zu 100% umgegesetzt würde bedeuten , das das Angeln so wie ich es betreibe , an den Gewässern des LAV nicht mehr möglich ist.
Hier aktuell vor Ort in meiner "neuen Heimat" weiß ich zumindest von einem Verein  ,der auf Grund einger schwarzer Scharfe , diese Verbote für ihre betreuende Gewässer zu 100% umsetzen weden.Dafür wurde sogar die Anzahl der ehrenamtlichen Fischereiaufseher vergrößert.
Für mich steht fest , das sich der LAV aus eigenem Streben heraus , sich eindeutig absichtlich gegen eine bestimmte Gruppe von Anglern gestellt hat. Und deswegem vorallem.........mein erster Satz in diesem Beitrag!


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Hallo Gunnar,

ich kann Dich absolut verstehen. Ich bin selbst vor vielen Jahren aus ähnlichen Gründen und in einer ähnlichen Situation aus allen Vereinen und Verbänden ausgetreten. 
Heute weiß ich aber, das dies falsch war. Schau, wenn man allen den Rücken kehrt hat man zwar erst einmal seine Ruhe, kann aber in keinster Weise etwas beeinflussen. Das ist in etwa so, wie wenn man aus Politikverdrossenheit nicht mehr wählen geht. 
Die Krux bei der Sache ist, daß die " Ruhe " in Wirklichkeit nicht existiert. Es holt Dich über z.T. unsinnige Verbote und Regelungen immer wieder ein, die ja oft für alle Angler gelten.

Damals lag der allergrößte Teil der Angler in einem Dornröschenschlaf. Und es sind auch seitdem nicht sehr viele aufgewacht. Aber es wird. Schau Dir die Diskussion hier im Forum an, da bewegt sich was. Langsam und vielleicht noch träge, aber immerhin. Hilfreich ist dabei auch die Konkurrenz zwischen DAV und VdSF. Der eine ( VdSF ) will seine Pfründe nicht teilen, der andere ( DAV ) will sie erweitern. Das können wir im Sinne der Angler ausnutzen. 

Ralf


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Hallo Ralf,


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Heute weiß ich aber, das dies falsch war. Schau, wenn man allen den Rücken kehrt hat man zwar erst einmal seine Ruhe, kann aber in keinster Weise etwas beeinflussen. Das ist in etwa so, wie wenn man aus Politikverdrossenheit nicht mehr wählen geht.


Hierbei hast du sicherlich Recht.Wer nichts tut , erreicht nichts. Leider sieht es für mich als kleines Licht so aus das mann (ähnlich wie in der Politik) in der Praxis nichts erreicht. Ich habe heute noch Kopfschmerzen wenn nur daran denke wie oft ich damals gegen die Wand gelaufen bin. Nee , für mich ist der Ofen aus. Sicher , mein Weg mag nicht der Richtige sein , aber wie soll einer segeln können , wenn andere nur damit beschäftigt sind den Wind abzuschalten??


----------



## Knispel (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



Gunnar N. schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> .....Ich habe heute noch Kopfschmerzen wenn nur daran denke wie oft ich damals gegen die Wand gelaufen bin. Nee , für mich ist der Ofen aus. Sicher , mein Weg mag nicht der Richtige sein , aber wie soll einer segeln können , wenn andere nur damit beschäftigt sind den Wind abzuschalten??


 
Oh Gunnar,
das kommt mir alles so bekannt vor. Als ich noch in " Amt und Würden " war erging es mir nicht anders. Habe schließlich das Handtuch geschmissen, war am Ende und konnte nicht mehr. Nur eines wollte ich nicht, mit den Wölfen heulen. Jetzt bin ich einfach nur noch Angler, ziehe mein eigenes Ding durch und kümmer mich um nichts mehr. besuche keine Mitgliederversammlungen und Jahreshauptversammlungen und glaube mir, es geht mir seit dem gut....


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Hi Rainer,


Knispel schrieb:


> es geht mir seit dem gut....


Willkommen im Club 
Trotzdem hat Ralf Recht.Aber die Zeiten der Schattenspringerei sind vorbei.


----------



## Knispel (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

@ gunnar,
hast recht, aber bei mir ist auch ein für alle mal Feierabend, ich will einfach nicht mehr. Gut ich bin noch in 2 Vereinen aber kümmer mich dort wie gesagt um nichts, nur haben wir hier das Glück, dass es außer dem setzkescherverbot bei uns alles noch in bester Ordnung ist und keine "unsinnigen" Verbote geschaffen wurden....


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



Knispel schrieb:


> @ gunnar,
> hast recht, aber bei mir ist auch ein für alle mal Feierabend, ich will einfach nicht mehr. Gut ich bin noch in 2 Vereinen aber kümmer mich dort wie gesagt um nichts, nur haben wir hier das Glück, dass es außer dem setzkescherverbot bei uns alles noch in bester Ordnung ist und keine "unsinnigen" Verbote geschaffen wurden....


 
Du hättest das Wörtchen " noch " in Fettschrift schreiben sollen. Ich nehme an, Du setzt den einen oder anderen Karpfen den Du fängst, wieder zurück. 
Damit ist dann wohl bald Feierabend.
Aber Du, und auch Gunnar, Ihr könnt dennoch was bewegen. Nämlich in dem Ihr Euch an der Aktion hier im Board beteiligt.
Das kann ( und sollte ) man auch als unabhängiger Angler.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Wäre ja evtl. auch ein positiver Ansatzpunkt für die Verbände:
Wenn mehr Angler sich aktiver auch in Vereins/Verbandsarbeit einbringen würden durch eine lebhafte Diskussion.

Leider sieht s ja so aus, als ob (von löblichen Ausnahmen abgesehen) die Verbände/Funktionäre daran eher weniger Interesse haben.


----------



## Knispel (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Du, Fische , die ich als Single nicht verwehrten ( z.B. zu groß, ich habe auch keine Tiefkühltruhe und werde mir bestimmt auch keine nur der Angelei wegen zulegen )  kann oder nicht meine Zielfischart ist, setze ich zurück.
Selbstverständlich werde ich mich an der Angelboard- Aktion beteiligen.


----------



## Salora (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Schaut mal hier rein. http://www.lsfv-sh.de/board/showthread.php?t=2451

Der LSFV-SH bittet um Unterstützung von seinen Mitgliedern. Wer von euch vorschläge machen kann und ernsthaft etwas verändern möchte ist dort an der richtigen Adresse. #6


----------



## Monsterqualle (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



Salora schrieb:


> Schaut mal hier rein. http://www.lsfv-sh.de/board/showthread.php?t=2451
> 
> Der LSFV-SH bittet um Unterstützung von seinen Mitgliedern. Wer von euch vorschläge machen kann und ernsthaft etwas verändern möchte ist dort an der richtigen Adresse. #6


Würde ich ja gerne.
Meine Meihnung will der Verband aber nicht hören.
Da kommt immer: Ihre IP-Adresse ist gesperrt.

Das kommt daher, das ich schon mal gegenangeredet habe.#h #h #h :v


----------



## balticmaster (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*

Nicht nur beim LSFV-SH, aber das nicht meine Abteilung...#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vetreten VDSF und DAV wirklich die Angler???*



Salora schrieb:


> Schaut mal hier rein. http://www.lsfv-sh.de/board/showthread.php?t=2451
> 
> Der LSFV-SH bittet um Unterstützung von seinen Mitgliedern. Wer von euch vorschläge machen kann und ernsthaft etwas verändern möchte ist dort an der richtigen Adresse. #6


 
Das finde ich eine gute Sache. Überhaupt scheint der LSFV-SH eine rühmliche Ausnahme zu sein. Warum geht das in anderen Verbänden nicht auch ????

Ralf


----------

